# What do you think of fellow forumgoers?



## ultraviolet

Reviving this thread because it's been over a year since the last one was posted in and it was a fun thread!

So, post your opinions of anyone on the forum! 

... uh I don't know who to start with, so someone else can go first. xD


----------



## Green

you're pretty cool and your signature atm is... c:

uh


----------



## Flora

Oh lord, when I was still in grade school/an idiotic freshman I remember being terrified of this thread. (wow, even back then my self-esteem kinda sucked)

Well, UV and Green are pretty cool from my experience :)


----------



## Keta

Oh man, I don't know how much of the oldfag/irc group agree with me on this... I don't think I'm alone in saying I automatically discredit most people who are below 15 years of age. It's incredibly biased, probably jaded of me to do so, but I find it a surprisingly accurate gauge sometimes. I'm too inactive to name specific names.

I'm not a furry nor a polyamorist, my personality and personal beliefs clash with those. I don't hate them though. :P

I like the #codr crew a lot~ hi NWT, hi Midnight. They're fun, though I should talk to Midnight more often? #tcod is interesting to hang around, particularly today, and Tailsy is cute, no one is permitted to deny that.

(thoughts on Keta?)


----------



## surskitty

Tailsy is like my alternate universe BFF.  I LOVE YOU, TAILSY but not like that particularly not on these names that would be creepy and gross

I want to beat up opal with pillows and head-flicks.  Also, reclaim my keyboard permanently.

Zhorken's pretty cool, I think.  He's not very fun to flick in the head, though; he's all jumpy for the next few minutes.

H-land's a bit like a bidoof.  We should play more Super Smash Bros, H-land!  And hang out more.  I vote you go on a trip to DC.

Ruby's very serious.  Verrrrry serious.  Even when he's not serious.

Espeon's kind of flaily and sort of biderpaderp.  :(  Don't worry, Espeon, we all love you!  (I only kick when I care.  Which is sort of creepy, now that I think about it, but I think it's my sacred duty by this point.  The great me in the sky approves.)

Butterfree's kind of like Ruby in that she exudes an aura of I ARE SERIUS THIS ARE SIREUS BUISNESS except like Ruby I can't imagine her intentionally spelling _anything_ incorrectly.  I should talk to her more, but I don't know what I should talk to her about.  Possibly our clefable overlords?  I don't know; she exudes seriousness.

Verne's pretty awesome but I always feel bad whenever I think he might be mad at me.  :'(

Keta is pretty cool!  I'd hang out in #codr more, but I have waaaaay too many IRC tabs open and #codr is usually inactive.  You should let me know if something is happening, though [sage nod sage nod].  Also I think people between the ages of 8 and 14 don't actually exist.  They are like spindly insects except less cool and more capable of typing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I honestly don't see you that often, Keta, but you seem pretty cool from that.

tbh i love pretty much every regular member ever. Arylett and FMC and Mike the Foxhog and Green (he could stand to capitalize though) and Flora and the mods (see you guys don't need to eliminate me [James especially is like concentrated awesome]) and everyone else I haven't mentioned probably.

=)


----------



## Green

IT IT JUST THE WAY I TYPE

/god/ :V


----------



## Tailsy

SURSKITTY IS MY WIFE OK


----------



## octobr

uv you would be way cooler if you rode kangaroos and existed in roleplays NOT THAT I HOLD A GRUDGE (espeicially about the kangaroos).

kronogreen i pretty much hate you BUT that happens sometimes, pal! So carry one being ... stupid or something.

Flora I seem to have no feelings toward you whatsoever. I have a strange suspicion I dislike you, though.

Keta you're that cool ungodly smart one right, get OUT

surskitty you present quite a conundrum, as I sometimes really like you and at other times want to punch your nose inside out. You do a lot of stupid stuff but also a lot of cool stuff. So I get really frustrated with you.

Verne is opinionated and should be chucked off a cliff


----------



## surskitty

Jessie said:


> SURSKITTY IS MY WIFE OK


YES (but not on these names because Jessie/James is gross)



Yeaaaah :( I *do* do a lot of stupid stuff.  BUT SLOWLY I GET BETTER ... I think ... ... maybe ... ... ... ...


----------



## Green

Verne said:


> kronogreen i pretty much hate you BUT that happens sometimes, pal! So carry one being ... stupid or something.


no, i completely understand. i'm hated irl too so.


----------



## Flora

Verne said:


> Flora I seem to have no feelings toward you whatsoever. I have a strange suspicion I dislike you, though.


Waaaaay back after the forums imploded and the original thread was still around (or possibly before that) you did say a couple times that I annoyed you.

Honestly I used to be kinda scared of you. But you seem to be pretty cool, so.


----------



## Tailsy

James said:


> YES (but not on these names because Jessie/James is gross)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaah :( I *do* do a lot of stupid stuff.  BUT SLOWLY I GET BETTER ... I think ... ... maybe ... ... ... ...


IT'S JUST UNNATURAL

but it's okay surskitty, because these names are a part of who we are! And I've forgotten what I'm talking about. Waaaah.


----------



## opaltiger

Only the people I think I know well enough to talk about, so:

Dannichu is the best person,
Tailsy has the second best accent in the world.
Ruby is probably my closest friend.
Butterfree is almost as good at chess as I am.
Zhorken is equally as terrible as I am when it comes to calculating density at 4:00.
surskitty is ridiculous.

And Eevee, never mind that he isn't here any more, seems scary but is actually very huggable.


----------



## octobr

I am EXTREMELY INTIMIDATING because of my ROCK HARD MUSCLES.

So you'd be right to think that way.


----------



## departuresong

ultraviolet - I don't actually know you very well, but I do respect (and appreciate) the quality of your posts. A good forum member, if my opinion is worth anything.

KronoGreen - Slightly annoying at times, perhaps, but it's probably because of things out of your control.

Flora and Ashes - Another good member who always makes well thought-out posts. And you seem very mature for a 15 year-old. (I'd rather not think about what I was like two years ago.)

Keta - Always enjoyed your presence a lot. I don't see that changing soon.

surskitty - I think our personalities clash a little too much. We're just not ever going to be good friends, which is unfortunate, I guess.

Blastoise - Another 15 year-old whose posts and maturity put myself two years ago to shame.

Tailsy - We're very distant now. I recall us being very good friends early on, but like surskitty, I just think our personalities clash too much.

Verne - No words. I'll try anyway. Reliable, approachable, interesting, genuine, and a good friend overall.

opaltiger - I find you annoying at times, but maybe that's just the result of my own jealousy. Regardless, I respect you more than you might suspect, and I definitely enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Tailsy

departuresong - OH ONLY VERY GOOD FRIENDS
WELL
YOU'RE FAT AND I HATE YOU *sob*


----------



## departuresong

Your signature compliments that post well.


----------



## Tailsy

I know, right?! I always make overly-excited posts where I end up sobbing hysterically at the end, so I felt it was appropriate.


----------



## octobr

retsu I shall now be much more mature and eloquent than you can ever dream of being




YOU ARE DA BOMB


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Blastoise said:


> I honestly don't see you that often, Keta, but you seem pretty cool from that.
> 
> tbh i love pretty much every regular member ever. Arylett and FMC and Mike the Foxhog and Green (he could stand to capitalize though) and Flora and the mods (see you guys don't need to eliminate me [James especially is like concentrated awesome]) and everyone else I haven't mentioned probably.
> 
> =)


Aha, thank you. 

Now on my opinions:

Cirrus is pretty much like, one of my best friends in this place, and she deserves lots of awesome points for the really interesting and invigorating conversations we have. They really make me think and it's amazing how much we can relate to each other.

Castycal is another one of my high up best friends. I think he already knows how much I love him. He's smart, funny, cute, and sweet, and really fun to be around too. I love all the crazy weird times we spend RPing together. They make me smile so much.

Blastoise seems neat and intelligent and fun. Also, a good roleplayer. 

FMC's good at art, and nice and bubbly. Extra points! Also, she's sort of like an initiator in my mind, she like, is good at making projects and sticking to them. That's the impression I get, anyways.

Dannichu is rainbows. And exudes awesomeness. The end.

Green, I'm gonna have to be honest, but I liked you better when you actually typed with caps... now it just seems sort of ridiculous, to be honest. For some people, I'll have to admit, the lowercase works. Not for you, though.

ultraviolet I don't know well. But she seems nice and intelligent. 

Blackthorne Steele I found a bit annoying at first, but he warmed up to me. Also, awesome Wi-Fi battle we had the other day counts extra points.

Spoonie, little known as she is, deserves like, a whole lot of praise. You're really smart and thoughtful, and an excellent art critquer, even if a bit procrastinaty and lazy. But ah, aren't we all?

Zora is like, amusing to be around. All the crazy injokes, like Georgio and Mansex and all that... ah. And 8{. We can't forget that one. That's pretty much like, the cornerstone of everything.

Zim Del Invasor is a generally awesome dude. He's a bit nutso, but I know he's got a real soft side. And he's quirky too. I like the quirkiness; it makes for some fun and unique conversations.

Tailsy is wicked sweet (...what is this phrase, am I a surfer dude.) because the 8{ injoke with Zora exists because of her. I also like her posts and find them amusing.

Mike the Foxhog is so crazy. He outweirds the things my mind thinks up, and that's wow. But in a good way.

...Whoa, that's a long list.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I'm only doing people I know really well.

Arylett: You have some of the best ideas ever, and I wouldn't have HALF THE STRANGE INJOKES I DO if it weren't for you. 

Flareth: ...Fangirls too much. But gives me some of the best ideas! Me and 'Lett wouldn't have Emoboy's Poems without ya!

Mike the Foxhog: HAIL THE MOTH KING! (read: mike you are amazing)

FMC: Is amazing and I love her. I love my Cookies.

Moony: Best listener around when I have a problem. <3

Lil Dwagie: Is hilarious and MAKES SOME DAMN FINE POINTS about the state of the world.

RandomTyphoon: You are adorable. I don't think I have to say any more. (...like a boss)

WITH SPECIAL PROPS TO TAILSY because she is amazing and is COOLEST MOD.


----------



## surskitty

Zora of Termina said:


> WITH SPECIAL PROPS TO TAILSY because she is amazing and is COOLEST MOD.


I OBJECT TO THIS


----------



## Zuu

I guess I'll go down the thread in order of posting and then add some when I deem it appropriate!

ultraviolet: To be honest, I don't know you very well. You're too far away from me in terms of timezones for me to talk to you much, I think. However, I think we've always been on good terms and I enjoy hearing from you, so ... yeah! Also, iirc you're pretty cute. :>

Keta: I respect you a great deal. I don't really talk to you much either, but you're intelligent and cute and seem to be a good person, aaand I don't really know what else to say here, haha. 

surskitty: I've known you for quite a while. You were probably one of my first friends on TCoD but I have no idea how we met or anything. My most prominent memories are probably that of Floop, Dezz'uu, and our miscellaneous characters (Kyoth, you had some dude with pink hair or something!) and the FFRP which consisted of fifty pages of bullshit. Anyway, I think we've both changed, but I still like you and I hope we remain acquaintances. Also, Team Rocket.

Tailsy: I can't believe I used to have a crush on you. :B Well, I give you more than trouble than you deserve and I like you but you never seem to be active in #tcod, or if you are then I'm just never around. Oh well. Stay short.

Verne: I like you ... a lot.

opal: Again I don't know you very well but I've always respected you and I'm quite jealous of your ever expanding intelligence. ; ;

Furret: We started off really roughly. I used to really hate you. But now I think we're cool and I like hearing about how you're doing. Yyyep.

NWT: You're my bro. Bros don't need explanation.

Zhorken: I like the occasional discussions that are generated in #tcod where we get to share our opinions but apart from that I don't really talk to you so I'm not sure what to say. :X

Vixie: We don't really talk much anymore either wtf. Anyway, we seem to be fairly similar and it's always nice to meet someone with similar certain problems to help each other out ... I'm terrible at this. 

Walker: Editing you in because I'm terrible and skipped over you because I had done so badly with everyone else. I'm really proud of you and your crusade to get Hiram Farm infinity votes and I hope that everything turns out okay. I like hearing you talk about competitive battling even though I am a moron at it and I sort of resent it, so if I ever need Pokemon advice I'll come to you. :B 

PM me angrily if I've forgotten someone.


----------



## Adriane

_Disclaimer: This is more of "What do_ _ think of fellow [IRC]ers?" but whatever :I_
*
surskitty* (James) is great because she's never been afraid to tell me I am an idiot because [reason]. She's also very supportive and become a rather good friend over the years (even if she doesn't feel the same).

*Zhorken* is a neat kitty I've always likened to a sort of "twin", even if this isn't a very accurate description. From Day One, I've secretly wished to be more like him--he's adamant, assertive, and adorable. It wouldn't be much of a stretch to say he's possibly the biggest influence in my life. It certainly helps that I can talk to him about literally anything and he'll understand more than anyone else would.

*Zuu* ... It's uncanny how much of myself I see in Zuu. We oft talk about how much everyone's grown up over the years. Zuu might be one of the youngest in #tcod, but... they're really important to me. Definitely someone I do not want to die without meeting.

*Ketai* is someone who comes and goes and I always miss her when she goes. We used to play MapleStory together, so there is nostalgia factor, and she's got such a bright personality; I always smile when she is around. (She is also far too humble; she is very pretty, whether she likes to admit it or not :|)

*opaltiger* is my Eternal Sworn Rival. He is prettier than I and it is most certainly unfair. He also has the tendency to make me feel like I have the IQ of a rock. Sort of a Red-Green relationship, although I'm the only one who feels this way :B In all honesty, opal's been there to lend me a hand when I've fallen and if it weren't for him, I'd be banned so. (I daresay I am the better Leo, however! If just marginally.)

*Tailsy* (Jessie) ... ... ahahah. Hahahah. Ahahahaha! I honestly have no clue how to say what I want to say, but I mean gee, what would we do without our resident Scotswoman? The character award definitely goes to her.

23:20 < Tailsy> VIXIE IS LAAAME
23:20 < Walker> vee
23:20 < Tailsy> but not really
23:20 < Tailsy> i like vixie really
23:20 < Tailsy> ealy really

(I can't tell if she's being serious, double serious, or not serious at all)

*H-land*'s puns make me want to punch him in the face sometimes, I'll be honest. But H-land is pretty awesome otherwise. We share many common interests, big and small. He's really nice, too; I have a postcard from him tacked onto my bulletin board here :3

*Walker* is the resident baby. Even if he doesn't like to admit it. Still, he's become an integral member of the #tcod family and it's always disappointing when I type "Wal + tab" only to notice he isn't there when I have something _very pressing_ to talk to him about. Usually it's about competitive Pokémon, since I have noone else to geek with ever since Scizor/DDF left.

*ultraviolet* is affectionately known to me as Jessiroo -- my favourite Australian on the planet. Much like Zhorken, I admire her laid-back demeanour with the ability to get serious and assertive when she wants/needs to. Amazingly honest, and a simply wonderful friend. I'd travel to all the way to Perth to spend a day with her.

*Alraunne* is my best friend in the world. I absolutely love her and she means everything to me. She was there when I needed a friend the most, and has been there ever since. Even if I've been a horrible monster. Friends and love come and go, but people like her... they stay with you, in your thoughts and dreams, no matter what.

(more later ??? pm I guess if you really want me to say something about you)


----------



## Tailsy

I find it hilarious that people find my posts entertaining :D all I do is shout and flail like an idiot!


----------



## surskitty

Dezzuu said:


> surskitty: I've known you for quite a while. You were probably one of my first friends on TCoD but I have no idea how we met or anything. My most prominent memories are probably that of Floop, Dezz'uu, and our miscellaneous characters (Kyoth, you had some dude with pink hair or something!) and the FFRP which consisted of fifty pages of bullshit. Anyway, I think we've both changed, but I still like you and I hope we remain acquaintances. Also, Team Rocket.


Fyrr's the guy with pink hair, who is one of the few characters I've had for ages who _hasn't_ been altered significantly.  I probably write him rather better now than I used to, but I still think of him as the same character.  Flyp's no longer particularly recognizable -- it shows up in a few of the ficbits I write in my standard fantasy setting universe that I'm not showing anyone anytime soon -- but Fyrr is.  I sort of miss our elaborate bullshit RPs, but they were bullshit and my RPing style probably doesn't mesh well with yours anymore.  :(

We met in my Pikmin RP, I believe.


I want to punch you in the face periodically but I still like you \o/ let us remain friends





Vixie said:


> *surskitty* (James) is great because she's never been afraid to tell me I am an idiot because [reason]. She's also very supportive and become a rather good friend over the years (even if she doesn't feel the same).


I like you!  I just think you're a bit of a biderpaderp.  :B  You're okay, though.


----------



## Tailsy

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Tailsy is wicked sweet (...what is this phrase, am I a surfer dude.) because the 8{ injoke with Zora exists because of her. I also like her posts and find them amusing.


I don't remember this

_what does this mean_
(WHAT DOES THIS MEAAAN
IT'S SO BRIGHT, SO VIVID~)


----------



## Adriane

James said:


> I want to punch you in the face periodically but I still like you \o/ let us remain friendsI like you!  I just think you're a bit of a biderpaderp.  :B  You're okay, though.


IS THIS STILL ABOUT WHITNEY'S MILTANK BEING A GIRL? :'(

(damn, _another_ adamant Ratatta!)


----------



## nastypass

Like Vixie, this is mostly irc people.

surskitty:  I have always envisioned you as a large glob of awesome.  Hearing your atrocious karaoke when we were trading a few weeks ago has tarnished that idea somewhat.  Also if you really dislike your username so much you should really just change it.  Floop wasn't bad!

Tailsy:  You are equally cool and I should really talk to you more.  Not much else to say sadly.

Espeon:  You are cool man.  Stop second guessing yourself already, we aren't secretly considering banning you for being a pestilence upon the channel.  But maybe that's just what we want you to think...

rikuu or whatever you go by once you get on the forum:  You are in the same boat as Espeon albeit to a higher degree and please continue coming here I need a Muslim friend to complete my collection.  ; ;

Vixie:  I was going to say nice things here but then you went and called me the resident baby despite the fact that rikuu is two years (possibly three depending on when his birthday is!) younger than I am.  So instead I'm going to say that you are a big meanie who needs to go and jump in a lake.  >:(

In all seriousness, you're cool, and I often find myself in the same position when pressing vi + tab.  You're a bit blunt sometimes when it comes to people having The Dumb, but hey.  Everyone is here.

Verne:  I LOVE YOU UNCLE VERNE

opal:  Probably one of the most intelligent and level-headed people I know, and in my opinion you make the most interesting posts on this forum bar skoot and Tailsy's WACKY ADVENTURES.  You could write a 500 page novel on why watching paint dry is, in fact, the most interesting thing in the world and I would read it in a heartbeat.

Midnight:  I'm still not sure where you stand on Tailsy having stolen surskitty from you.  Or was it the other way around...?

Zuu:  I'm pretty sure you've reached the perfect balance of funny and serious.  Teach me your ways, oh great one.

ultraviolet:  You seem very nice, but we're rarely on at the same time and it makes me sad.  Stop being in such a far off time zone.  :(

Blastoise is cool but hasn't been on irc since... last summer?  Not sure, actually, but you should fix that.

ZHORKEN & H-LAND 4 MODS


----------



## Adriane

Walker said:


> Vixie:  I was going to say nice things here but then you went and called me the resident baby despite the fact that rikuu is two years (possibly three depending on when his birthday is!) younger than I am.  So instead I'm going to say that you are a big meanie who needs to go and jump in a lake.  >:(


:|

you are still in high school, little boy -- _for awhile yet_.

also rikuu has been there for two days, he is not a regular

EDIT: oh shit I didn't notice "in all seriousness", haha surskitty is right :(


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Jessie said:


> I don't remember this
> 
> _what does this mean_
> (WHAT DOES THIS MEAAAN
> IT'S SO BRIGHT, SO VIVID~)


One time, you had an avvie. It was some old dude in a suit, leaning back and making a bizarre face, that looked like 8{. Zora showed me this, and it became an epic long-running injoke. I'm not sure if you remember or even if I'm explaining properly. Sadly, I don't have a picture of this avvie.


----------



## Tailsy

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> One time, you had an avvie. It was some old dude in a suit, leaning back and making a bizarre face, that looked like 8{. Zora showed me this, and it became an epic long-running injoke. I'm not sure if you remember or even if I'm explaining properly. Sadly, I don't have a picture of this avvie.


OMG I KNOW THAT AVATAR

okay I understand!!

Man that avatar is the best thing ever.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Walker said:


> Blastoise is cool but hasn't been on irc since... last summer?  Not sure, actually, but you should fix that.


Methinks you are meaning someone else? I have never, to my knowledge, been on the irc.


----------



## Coloursfall

Blastoise said:


> tbh i love pretty much every regular member ever. Arylett and *FM*C and Mike the Foxhog and Green (he could stand to capitalize though) and Flora and the mods (see you guys don't need to eliminate me [James especially is like concentrated awesome]) and everyone else I haven't mentioned probably.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> FMC's good at art, and nice and bubbly. Extra points! Also, she's sort of like an initiator in my mind, she like, is good at making projects and sticking to them. That's the impression I get, anyways.





Zora of Termina said:


> FMC: Is amazing and I love her. I love my Cookies.








YOU GUYS ARE TOO NICE TO ME

UH what am i doing here oh right um. I am probably not gunna do ~everyone~ just a few people

Zora: Is My Zora and is amazing. :3 And we have lots of injokes. NOT EVEN LEVEL FOUR ASS PROTECTORS.

'lett: You're a good RPer! I like that in someone. You haven't done it a lot (at least not on the teecod) lately though and I am sad. :C We need to talk more.

Blastoise: Is pretty cool too! You always have the best reactions to my avis.

Verne: I used to be really scared of you x: But not so much anymore! Even if I never talk to you! You're really funny though.

Tailsy: You're also funny, and one of the coolest mods~!

UH i dunno who else to do. :C I guess you do me and I'll do you? or something? god i need to socialize more.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Jessie said:


> OMG I KNOW THAT AVATAR
> 
> okay I understand!!
> 
> Man that avatar is the best thing ever.


I agree completely. 8{



Full Metal Cookies said:


> 'lett: You're a good RPer! I like that in someone. You haven't done it a lot (at least not on the teecod) lately though and I am sad. :C We need to talk more.


Really? I didn't think my crappy (coughexcessiveuseofdisguisedselfinsertscough) RPing was missed... the RP forums in general seem sort of dead though, it's a shame. I only really do RPing with one person anymore, and in IM, not really anywhere else. But I'd be more than happy to talk to you some more. :3 I should add you on MSN, I'm on there like 24-7.


----------



## ultraviolet

KronoGreen said:
			
		

> you're pretty cool and your signature atm is... c:


to be honest, you annoy me but I think that's mostly because you're a fair bit younger than me and I know you mean well (mostly) so you're okay I guess.



			
				Flora and Ashes said:
			
		

> Well, UV and Green are pretty cool from my experience :)


I distinctly remember not liking you for some reason but I don't remember why that was and I certainly don't not like you now, so... you're good in my books. c:



			
				Keta said:
			
		

> (thoughts on Keta?)


I know you're on IRC sometimes but I don't remember actually speaking to you personally so I don't know you all that well. :| 



			
				Verne said:
			
		

> uv you would be way cooler if you rode kangaroos and existed in  roleplays NOT THAT I HOLD A GRUDGE (espeicially about the kangaroos).


augh I am so guilty about that I'm so sorry :C but yeah everyone Verne is just about the manliest guy on this forum and is heaps of fun to talk to. 
also yeah I'll mail you a kangaroo one day and then you can ride her everywhere.



			
				departuresong said:
			
		

> ultraviolet - I don't actually know you very well, but I do respect (and  appreciate) the quality of your posts. A good forum member, if my  opinion is worth anything.


hurr, a good forumer am I? I honestly don't know you that well either, but thankyou. c:



			
				Arylett Dawnsborough said:
			
		

> ultraviolet I don't know well. But she seems nice and intelligent.


You're one of those people I have added on msn that I think I've talked to like... twice? xD You strike me as an overly friendly person but I get the impression that you share a lot of in-jokes with your other friends and I don't think I could keep up... or something. 



			
				Dezzuu said:
			
		

> ultraviolet: To be honest, I don't know you very well. You're too far  away from me in terms of timezones for me to talk to you much, I think.  However, I think we've always been on good terms and I enjoy hearing  from you, so ... yeah! Also, iirc you're pretty cute. :>


This is partly my fault because I keep forgetting to reply to my visitor messages, so... yeah. But you're awesome! You tend to make humorous/well-thought out posts and you seem to be an easy person to talk to. So yeah we really should talk more often.
and thankyou, if I remember rightly you are too~



			
				Vixie said:
			
		

> *ultraviolet* is affectionately known to me as Jessiroo -- my  favourite Australian on the planet. Much like Zhorken, I admire her  laid-back demeanour with the ability to get serious and assertive when  she wants/needs to. Amazingly honest, and a simply wonderful friend. I'd  travel to all the way to Perth to spend a day with her.


boing!

you are one of the kindest, most affectionate people I know <3 I really hope things are working out for you at uni and such. You're awesome fun to talk to and I'd really like to meet you sometime.



			
				Walker said:
			
		

> ultraviolet:  You seem very nice, but we're rarely on at the same time  and it makes me sad.  Stop being in such a far off time zone.  :(


I think you were one of the tcodf bigshots I used to be afraid of when I first joined but yeah I still really don't know you very well. But you seem like a cool, intelligent guy and yeah.

And I'm _sorry _everyone that I'm on at weird times or that I'm far awaybut australia is far from everywhere... so :\ now onto other people that are cool:

*surskitty*: while I don't know you extremely well I think you're a pretty cool person, you have a great sense of humour and you make funny posts. also you have to admire someone who has a collection of team rocket pictures that probably exceeds all reason. 

*Vladimir Putin's LJ*: you're hilarious and I love your comic, and you produce some really great art. I'd really like to get to know you better but I don't see you around so much anymore. 

*opaltiger*: uh yeah you're probably one of the most intelligent people I know and that's somewhat intimidating, but I really respect you for that and you're also one of the few people who doesn't get hugely caught up in drama. I haven't talked to you a whole lot, but you strike me as someone worth knowing.
*
Music Dragon*: I think I've talked to you more than anyone from this forum and I've probably known you the longest, too. You're one of my best friends and I would love to meet you one day. You're a great writer, too.

ugh I probably forgot someone so just... yell at me or something


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> *Music Dragon*: I think I've talked to you more than anyone from this forum and I've probably known you the longest, too. You're one of my best friends and I would love to meet you one day. You're a great writer, too.


You were actually believable until that last part!

(PS. Have I influenced your vocabulary? Since when do you say "hurr"?)


----------



## Not Meowth

Jessie said:


> OMG I KNOW THAT AVATAR
> 
> okay I understand!!
> 
> Man that avatar is the best thing ever.


Am I crazy or did he look ever so slightly like John Cleese

ANYWAY time to make (active) people on my friend list feel special through the medium of short sentences about why they rule. IN ALPHABETICAL ORDER.

Arylett Lettcubes Dawnsborough is immensely fun to be weird with, though I must strive to speak with her more so that I get more nicknames. 

Blazheirio889 is a fun person despite being an awful driver. 

Blaziking has been very supportive throughout the umpteen breakdowns of my GBA Final Fantasy games, and for that I am grateful.

Dannichu = rainbows = awesome. She talks lots but that makes up for the fact that a typical conversation with her lasts for about seven massively long VMs. She should draw everything in the entire world.

Flora do not stop being adorable. You are ludicrously fun to talk to in spite of the typical conversation between us being ":D" ":)" ":3" on a permanent loop. Also, OCELOTS.

Dwagie's own unique brand of angry insanity and access to Russian Winnie the Pooh cartoons makes her one of my best friends around here. :3

Leafpool is very nice when she's not being very mean. But she made me read Warriors so that's okay.

Typh I fucking love you man

Rasrap Smurf is my favourite person to be pointless with. Also my oldest friend on the current incarnation of the forums.

Zephyrous Castform is the most fabulous person ever. He should become president of everything.

Zora is the best drunk in the world. Period.


If you weren't mentioned but should have been I probably don't hate you, I just don't think I know you well enough to say anything remotely pointful and have probably been meaning to talk to you and get to know you better for ages but am paranoid about annoying people D: But if I've spoken to you or had any interaction with you on the forums at all you're probably alright
And while I'm quoting Tailsyjessie, I should mention she has the adorablest avatar ever.


----------



## nastypass

Blastoise said:


> Methinks you are meaning someone else? I have never, to my knowledge, been on the irc.


Actually, yeah, I was thinking of Zephyrous.  But my comment about irc stands, you seem pretty cool.  c:



ultraviolet said:


> I think you were one of the tcodf bigshots I used to be afraid of when I first joined but yeah I still really don't know you very well. But you seem like a cool, intelligent guy and yeah.


Man, I keep forgetting you joined after me.  You're like one of five people on irc that's done that.  Still, the fact that somebody's mistaken me for a major scary person makes me oddly proud.  Not sure if that's necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Music Dragon

Walker said:


> Still, the fact that somebody's mistaken me for a major scary person makes me oddly proud.  Not sure if that's necessarily a good thing.


Not "mistaken". You really are one of the big guys now. Ask anyone!


----------



## Yarnchu

Well uh I don't really associate with most of the people here. Let's just say I tend to consider the younger members rather annoying sometimes(no offense, but once you grow up in a few years, you'll realize this too), and in general most of yall are pretty fun to be around. I probably wouldn't be here still if that wasn't the case.

Alright, now onto more specific people:

Zora: Very fun to talk to. TrsRockin's chat is just generally complete bullshit, but it's just so much fun. also she's kinda my boss and I'm just sucking up to her :P

Flareth: She and Zora are like a pair of fun pals. They make being at TrsRockin worth it(so do the other members there, but to my knowledge they don't come here). Also, I can steal borrow journal ideas on dA from both Flareth and Zora.

Alraunne: I don't really talk to Alraunne much, but I do look foward to seeing your sprites cause they're just great.

Other Spriters out there: Comment moar on my stuff. I need some criticism(I've heard my outlines are kinda dark, so more stuff like that would help me some). :P

Butterfree: This is more of a thank you than anything. But really, while it wasn't your site and guides that inspired me to sprite, they did play a role in helping me improve my skills. Plus TCoD's been a rather large part of my internet time for the past...2 1/2 years now? Seriously, thank you for keeping this place running.

EDIT: Fixing the time, as I certainly wasn't here for 4 years. I guess I sorta rushed my guesstimation.


----------



## nastypass

Music Dragon said:


> Not "mistaken". You really are one of the big guys now. Ask anyone!


I keep forgetting that I've been here for almost four years now.  Maaaaaan.


----------



## surskitty

Vixie said:


> IS THIS STILL ABOUT WHITNEY'S MILTANK BEING A GIRL? :'(
> 
> (damn, _another_ adamant Ratatta!)


No, that's just a sign of the derp.





ultraviolet said:


> while I don't know you extremely well I think you're a pretty cool person, you have a great sense of humour and you make funny posts. also you have to admire someone who has a collection of team rocket pictures that probably exceeds all reason.


I only have around 2300 caps!  And like 150 of them _don't involve Team Rocket_!  (Let's not count how many of the not-Rocket ones are Team Aqua or Magma.  It's probably most of them.)  That's not exceeding all reason at all....  But hee, thanks.

I think you are pretty cool!  And Australian.  And intelligent.  But also Australian.  Did you know I think you're Australian?  Because I do. We should talk more!





Vixie said:


> oh shit I didn't notice "in all seriousness", haha surskitty is right :(


it's okay we love you anyway





Walker said:


> surskitty:  I have always envisioned you as a large glob of awesome.  Hearing your atrocious karaoke when we were trading a few weeks ago has tarnished that idea somewhat.  Also if you really dislike your username so much you should really just change it.  Floop wasn't bad!
> 
> Midnight:  I'm still not sure where you stand on Tailsy having stolen surskitty from you.  Or was it the other way around...?


I'm so awesome that my atrocious karaoke makes me _more_ awesome.  Like 90% of the reason I always do atrocious karaoke while trading with people online is so I can DEFEAT YOU ALL by making it impossible to breathe.  Yeah, I'm awesome.

I don't mind being surskitty, but I do love complaining.

Also I consider Midnight to be adopted.  Tailsy and I are AU twins _and_ wives.

You're pretty cool.  \o/  We should talk more.


----------



## Superbird

...strong respect for Steele, sresevoir, and Ryubane.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hrml, wouldn't have expected my name to come up in this sort of thread.


----------



## octobr

Hooonesty tiiiiiime.

I really rather hate Arylett and all her little brainless groupies because they are _much too old_ to be pulling the ~lol random weird lol~ game and they appear to be a bunch of sycophantic fools rallying around Arylett, who is not remotely interesting or intelligent or anything. Every time you guys do something you think is so ~lol funny~ or whatever it makes me choke. The whole semicolons-for-actions thing? Ridiculous. It takes way too much effort to believe that you are 18. 

BUT WHATEVER. I'm an over-opinionated brat in the end anyway.

I notice there are a lot of people with whom I am constantly in close contact (or, well, have the ability to talk to anyway) and yet know nothing about and have, thus, no real opinions. This entails such people as zhorken, opal, eevee ... all those type people. It's weird. 

Zuu you are possibly my favorite person ever, let's go take over the world.

Vixie you are pretty awesome! You do have a habit of missing certain sarcastic remarks but it's not like it's your fault and you make up for it in other ways. Like getting me more brandy, manager.

Walker you are a Cool Dude. I realize I don't know _hugely_ much about you (lol, fuck grammar) but I still think you're neat and would totally hang out. Besides you sound like you live somewhere awesome and I am jealous. And timmy get in the box

I don't appear to know the rest of you. Fun times.


----------



## Green

also i never rated verne

i totally hated you at first man but then i saw you liked ed edd n' eddy and now i love you

kind of


----------



## Mercy

Typh: You're pretty much the only person here that I talk to regularly, but you're awesome and never fail to make me smile. :]

Dezzuu: I rather enjoy talking to you those times we actually get to talk to each other. And even though you've just started, your Japanese speaking skills far surpass mine. I'm actually a bit envious of you. :x

(I remember a bunch of people here from those days when we used to talk on YIM, but sadly due to my 8-month-out-of-the-year hiatus, I never really got to keep in touch. :x)


----------



## Zuu

Mercy: haaa no ; ; and I know, but oftentimes I forget I have a /phone/ and I don't text anyone for ages. you're like ... one of two people that ever text me, too, so :B


----------



## Ruby

James said:


> Ruby's very serious.  Verrrrry serious.  Even when he's not serious.


What.  I know I'm a bit severe on TCoD, but I thought I was quite friendly and silly on MSN.  Perhaps I'm only silly when talking to people who are trying to be serious, which ...never happens with you.

Any way.

VPLJ is my protege who is better at everything than me.
Dannichu is the most radiantly agreeable person you could wish to meet.
NWT is very fun to talk to on Jabber but I never see his posts on TCoD.  
surskitty is very serious and proper.  
Music Dragon quietly makes the funniest posts. 
opaltiger has really long hair.


----------



## departuresong

Everyone who's posted after me...

Arylett Dawnsborough - I used to find you and your posse ridiculous and irritating (see Verne's post), but lately I have become desensitized to it. Rage has been replaced by pity.

Zora of Termina - I have no opinion about you either way, mostly because I don't catch your posts very often.

Dezzuu - Yeah, I used to absolutely _despise_ you, but now I consider you a good friend. whoo

Vixie - I still find some things you do a tiny bit irritating, but I really can't say I don't like you. You're intelligent and open-minded and a good person.

Walker - No opinion. It's probably more of a dislike than a like, though, simply because you did a lot to anger me in the past.

Full Metal Cookies - I like you enough, though I really can't say I know much about you.

Music Dragon - Your posts have grown much more caustic in the last few months and I _love it_. To say I value your presence here is an understatement.

Mike the Foxhog - My mind is firmly set in "this-person-is-annoying" mode from when you first joined. You haven't done a lot to change that perception.

superyoshi888 - Don't know you very well, but I doubt we could ever form a meaningful friendship of any kind.

superbird - No idea who you are.

sreservoir - You seldom make posts I disapprove of. I like your attitude and wit. Perhaps it's an acquired taste.

Mercy - Once again, no idea who you are. If Zuu approves, though, I probably would too!

Ruby - I'm a bit sad when I think about it, but I've come to a sudden realization about how little gratitude I've shown you for all you've done for me. Even when I was being a complete moron, you were willing to talk to me and let me pour out my troubles. You have been one of the most consistently friendly and approachable people here and I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Yarnchu

departuresong said:


> superyoshi888 - Don't know you very well, but I doubt we could ever form a meaningful friendship of any kind.


I honestly don't think I could form a meaningful friendship with most people here anyways. There's mostly just the people I know from TrsRockin, but that forum is so small you kinda have to know everyone there.


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> What.  I know I'm a bit severe on TCoD, but I thought I was quite friendly and silly on MSN.  Perhaps I'm only silly when talking to people who are trying to be serious, which ...never happens with you.


It's because people think you're serious when you're being silly.


----------



## Barubu

Let me just say this: Mewtwo is the best misleading avatar-to-username-ratio-girl I have ever met and deserves a derp de derp pie in her honor. :)

I'm somewhat fond of Walker because of his posts and because he thinks my brother is cool.

Blackthorne Steele is fun to talk to, his avi is awesome, and should also receive a pie.

Kam is wonderfully crazy and I envy his endless ability to recieve birthday gifts. :3

Esque deserves a pie full of Awesome brand Awesomesauce solely for her signature. She seemed very sweet when I talked to her. Yay.

Ketsu! My seems-much-older-than-she-actually-is buddy I luv you!


----------



## Mercy

Dezzuu said:
			
		

> Mercy: haaa no ; ; and I know, but oftentimes I forget I have a /phone/ and I don't text anyone for ages. you're like ... one of two people that ever text me, too, so :B


Haha, no worries. The same thing goes for me as well. :]



			
				departuresong said:
			
		

> Mercy - Once again, no idea who you are. If Zuu approves, though, I probably would too!


I vaguely recall talking to you a couple of times on YIM, so I understand why you wouldn't remember me. :]


----------



## Adriane

Mercy said:


> I vaguely recall talking to you a couple of times on YIM, so I understand why you wouldn't remember me. :]


Might help if you actually identified yourself as Mercedes/Cheetah's sister!


----------



## Flareth

Doing people I know really well....what, it's like TWO people?

Zora: Been my best internet friend for years now, even BEFORE she came here. She also doesn't kill me when I fangirl too much. And she makes me laugh.

Arylett: Makes me laugh too. I mean, I actually laugh when I'm in a chat with her and stuff.

Markku V- Another friend I've had for years, from even BEFORE he joined here. It seems you forgot someone on your list, Zora. We were a close knit gang of RPers on another forum for years. WE RP less now but we still remember it.


----------



## Zora of Termina

...Yes, it would seem that I have forgotten someone. But does he come around here anymore anyway? 
Ah well, I'll add him anyway. :l

Anyway.

departuresong: Seems intellegent enough. I don't really have an opinion other than that.

Superyoshi: Is a pretty cool guy.

And now
Markku: Should already know what I think of him.


----------



## Wargle

lol no one knows me enough to actually write one of these for me.

Um...

I don't trust new people at all when they first join. I have always done that nothing personal guys. Especially when a new member joins ASB.

TOP 3 FIRST ASSUMPTIONS I WAS WRONG ABOUT:
3. Blackthorne Steele - When you first joined you seemed like an idiot who was out to make trouble. But you turned out the opposite and you're one of my biggest friends on here. But you're still an idiot. :P

Barabu - You seemed like a spammer to me at first. But after a while I realised you were ok. And you're Blastoise's brother, so I didn't think you'd spam.

AND THE NUMBER ONE PERSON I WAS WRONG ABOUT:

Shadow Serenity - Again, with my untrustinglynessitudetion of newbies, I thought you to be an idiot and a spammer who'd intereupt ASB threads. But it turns out you are a great person and an awesome ref.

OTHER PEOPLES:
Venre - No offence, but I hate you. You just seem to be self absorbed and you hate a lot of the people I like on here. Nothing personal.

FMC - One of my best friends, I would never charge onto 2fort without a Scoot to be a shield.

opal - I don't know you, but I fear you because you're an admin and stuff.

Most mods/admins - see opal.

Negrek - Fear and respect you. You're my boss,((Bank wise)) and head ref so I have a massive respect for you.

Krono - <3 Green Day forever.

Brock - an idiot who needs to fricking die and should be banned FOREVAR!!!


----------



## Minish

Like, whoaaahhh revival. Also I can't bring myself to be too mean about people. :C

ultraviolet, Flora and Ashes, Keta, FMC and Flareth seem like the sort of people who would be awesome but who I don't know them well enough to judge.

surskitty: Clever but in an unfortunately snobbish kind of way. And then at other times seems like, totally _not_ snobbish and it's so confusing D: Also appears to really like Final Fantasy and really dislike Final Fantasy. I don't even know anymore. Pretty cool in general.

Tailsy: My favourite mod (can you have a favourite mod?). I think she's pretty much one of the most awesome people around and just... yeah. 83 The type of person who's awesome enough that I feel I'm not personally awesome enough to be able to approach.

SHE'S JUST AWESOME OKAY. Also, I love her posts like I love ginger beer (this is a lot)

Verne is... I have a love/hate relationship with Verne. Which is funny because I don't think I've ever spoken to Verne directly. Verne seems like the type of person who is rather awesome, but ruins it slightly by being too bitchy. I think I've said the name "Verne" too much in this comment.

Also, is it wrong that I kind of imagine Verne and Harlequin as being in a Team Rocket-style duo? I think it might be because they're both at the LGBT club frequently but you two/they two (pronouns and lack of consistent tense in this thread are getting confusing) seem freakishly similar. I reckon this is why I keep thinking Verne has red hair which I don't think he actually does. Huh.

opaltiger: I have no idea. We may never have spoken directly to eachother in any thread ever. Obviously intelligent but very standoffish and just yeah. Pretty cool. Always has very interesting. I feel like he's going to achieve a _lot_ of great stuff in life!

departuresong/AK/furretguy: Iiii don't know. Has been a complete arsehole many, many times but is one of the only arseholes on the forum who I've actually seen apologise for being an arsehole many, many times. I can't tell whether he's genuine or not, so I tend to pretty much avoid deciding nowadays. I used to hate him, then I pitied him, now I just sort of leave him alone. I still think he must be really awesome deep down, though.

Arylett knows how much I love her (if she doesn't, it's a _lot_). I don't think TCoD is really the place for her, but frankly, that's really the issue of _other_ people and not down to anything she does or says. Her 'posse' as it is apparently now dubbed really grates on me as well, buuuut that's not really my business.

Vixie (who IS Mudkip... right?) is a person who seems really, really, really awesome but who I feel kind of nervous to approach. Probably because he's too _awesome_ or something (please tell me if I'm getting pronouns wrong, we don't talk much and your listed gender is confusing me ;~;). I feel kind of guilty, because I remember us actually talking back in the day and it was great! <3

Dezzuu: A bit of a dick who hasn't really shown me any particularly redeeming qualities like other sort-of-dicks on the forum. But, however, he is quite clearly intelligent and I can respect that from a veeeeery far distance. I doubt there is mutual respect however because I get the feeling he dislikes me.

Music Dragon is truly, truly wonderful. I feel like I know this for a fact, even though we aren't particularly close. Stay wonderful?

Dannichu is, probably, the most amazing person I know. Which I feel kind of stupid saying, but it's actually quite true. Your posts are fantastic, your views and attitude are brilliant and I just love you a lot okay :D Also, you're very much the Stephen Fry of TCoD, in almost every way. Which I'm sure you'll find to be awesome (you'd think she'd have a big head since everyone loves her with very good reason, but this would never happen, just like it doesn't with Stephen Fry!). <3

Uhhhh everyone else I don't really know. Unless I've forgotten someone who hasn't posted yet. Please don't kill me? :D

In general I used to hate quite a lot of people on TCoD, but now I can appreciate nearly everyone for at least something. Most people are awesome in their own way. I still have a weird fear of all the mods, though... :<


----------



## Chopsuey

Brock said:


> Blackthorne Steele - When you first joined you seemed like an idiot who was out to make trouble. But you turned out the opposite and you're one of my biggest friends on here. But you're still an idiot. :P


I realize that I am the single most idiotic person here. xD Call me an idiot all you want.

Arylett - Possibly the coolest person on all of teacod. You're plain awesome. Your downside is that you turned me against my once-favorite Eeveelution, Vaporeon. Now I want to cry when I see them. D:

Barubu - Basically a repetition of what you said about me. You're nice to chat with, you're avatar owns, and you deserve pie, too. Not cake. It's a lie.

Brock - While I don't know you extremely well, I think you're pretty cool. Plus, you've got great taste in music, apart from Green Day.

FMC - Don't know you well enough to say much, but your signatures always look nice and you're a great artist. :D

Green - You're really annoying at times, and your grammar is terrible, but you're alright.

Midnight - Helpful, fun to talk to and seems to get along with everyone. Including me.

Negrek - I have a lot of respect for you, as most do. Not much else I can say. You seem too serious sometimes, I guess.

Kam - Nice to have around if you want someone with sarcasm for every situation. Don't like how you liek Shellos, but...

Shadow - Awesome to talk to, due to you having something to say for anything I mention. You're fast and reliable in ASB, and you liek Mudkipz. Perfect combination.

Zora - Don't know you well. I just worship your ASB battles.

Alraunne - Your sprites and avvies are plain awesome, plus you can put up a fight in Asber. Oh, and it appears you like Gliscor.

Self: You idiot derserve to be shot repeatedly in the back before being thrown headfirst into a fire to die. End of story.


----------



## Green

not like you're annoying and have bad grammar at times too o3o seriously, learn the difference between you're and your.


----------



## Zuu

for the record, Cirrus, I don't dislike you, it's just more often than not I will disagree with something that you've posted.


----------



## Music Dragon

Brock said:


> opal - I don't know you, but I fear you because you're an admin and stuff.





Brock said:


> Negrek - Fear and respect you.





Cirrus said:


> Tailsy: [...] The type of person who's awesome enough that I feel I'm not personally awesome enough to be able to approach.





Cirrus said:


> Vixie (who IS Mudkip... right?) is a person who seems really, really, really awesome but who I feel kind of nervous to approach. Probably because he's too _awesome_ or something





> *God:* Arthur! Arthur, King of the Britons! ... Oh, don't grovel!  If there's one thing I can't stand, it's people grovelling.
> *Arthur:* Sorry -
> *God:* And don't apologize. Every time I try to talk to someone it's "sorry this" and "forgive me that" and "I'm not worthy"... What are you doing now!?
> *Arthur:* I'm averting my eyes, oh Lord.
> *God:* Well, don't. It's like those miserable Psalms. They're so depressing. Now knock it off!


----------



## surskitty

Brock said:


> opal - I don't know you, but I fear you because you're an admin and stuff.
> 
> Most mods/admins - see opal.


... Maybe I need to take pictures of my weapons collection ...





Cirrus said:


> surskitty: Clever but in an unfortunately snobbish kind of way. And then at other times seems like, totally _not_ snobbish and it's so confusing D: Also appears to really like Final Fantasy and really dislike Final Fantasy. I don't even know anymore. Pretty cool in general.


Snobbish ...?  Huh.

I like playing Final Fantasy games.  They're fun and stupid.  Some games in the series have more stupid than fun, though.  :(


----------



## Espeon

NWT is a really nice guy who seems to get a lot of undeserved stick. You're always willing to try and help me out whenever I'm in a rough patch and, I hope I can be the same way back! I look up to and respect you as both a friend and a peer. Keep doing what you're doing. :3

surskitty is really nice and a bit nutty. Sometimes to the point where I don't understand what she's exactly trying to say (...biderpaderp?). Either way, you're a fantastic person to talk to and, I hope I get to speak to you more often.

Butterfree is someone who I have a great respect for. I really admire you, the way you can keep a level head but are still able to let loose and show a funny side. (See: Quentin, the fastest banana in the world). We shared a lot of common interests in terms of television and music and could talk for ages but suddenly stopped talking one day. If you're ever having a dull moment, don't be afraid to poke me. : - )

Dannichu is an amazing person. Meeting you at the London Expo felt like a one in a lifetime experience. This was blown out of the water by our Buffy marathon last year in summer. That was one unforgettable holiday. I hope you'll be willing to come over and risk staying with me some time! You're a really nice person and just seeing your name tends to brighten my day.

Walker is Walker. Mature well beyond your years, you really are a respected member in my eyes. Hopefully other people see you that way too. Posting with many noteworthy comments, I wish I has been as wise as you are at your age.

Verne is quite possibly too cool for his own good! Your sense of humour baffles me. Half of the time I can never tell when you're joking or genuinely enraged at some of my more stupid comments. Either way, you're good fun to talk to about cars which can make loaves of bread, Harry Potter and other such stuff.

Vixie is lovely to talk to when in a good mood. You're an amazingly lovable person when I'm not getting any form of stress or anger vibes from you however. I really enjoy talking to you about anything and everything. Sometimes you seem a little stressed at uh, everything... so, I'm never sure whether I should be approaching you to attempt to comfort you or to back off to give you some time to cool down. It's probably just me getting the wrong impressions and implications.

Zhorken is really clear cut about who he likes and dislikes. I don't know if it's a trait which I respect or fear but, it is one which lead me to fear you in the past. It's all behind me now, I think. You're another member of those who I deem as someone who I doubt I'll speak to often, I would like to get to know you better because, you're not the person I thought you were when I initially joined and, I've never really taken the time to get to know you properly. x_x

Eevee is not threatening! When I first came into #tcod, I was absolutely petrified of you. Although I've only really spoken to you once or twice, you've been helpful and patient on every occasion. Though it's unlikely I'll ever pluck up the courage to speak to you more often, I do hope we will be able to speak more.

opaltiger is made up of intellect. I really, really admire and look up to you to an inexpressable point and, am hoping that sounds less creepy than it did in my head. Of anyone on the forums who's name I see all the time, you are definitely one of the people I would like to speak to more often albeit, never will. I'm just too awkward for it.

Keta is a cool person. I can't really say much except, I like you and you seem very intelligent.

Tailsy is my Prudential buddy. You're a strong personality, wacky and wonderful. Never change. It's fantastic.

Kratos Aurion is afraid of lots of social contact! You really need to talk more or, so I feel. Life is for fun and living. Don't be afraid of making social contact with any of us beyond leaving the occasional post. :P

H-land. I really like you and wish I had something more worthwhile to say about you. The words just aren't coming.
...maybe that's a good thing. :P

ultraviolet is another person I'd like to say something about but again, don't think I could accurately say anything about without making you feel stupid.

Arylett Dawnsborough. You seem so airy fairy on the surface. However, on a more serious note, you seem like a good laugh and would make a good friend to most anyone and all. : - )

Ruby is possibly the only person on the moderation team I have _never spoken to_. Please get in contact some time. :x

Music Dragon is a cool guy who I used to speak to a lot and we appear to have stopped. This saddens me. :(
(Oh, look. I passed your test after all.)

If I've forgotten to mention anyone who would like a mention, please don't be afraid to say. (I really mean that.)


----------



## Barubu

@Espeon: *Slowly raises hand*

Arylett is nice but I'm still mad that I have to be  queen to get a thrown.

I for some reason suspect that Midnight is awesome.

Jokersfiend owns.

That is all.


----------



## Autumn

I kind of want a mention :(

... but I'm too lazy to go into detail about my opinions about others so. seems a bit contradictory.


----------



## Green

leafpool: i like you but you didn't buy any girl scout cookies from me :(


----------



## Autumn

my sister sells girl scout cookies, why would I buy from you? :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I want girl scout cookies, which one of you is closer, has better quality control, customer service, blah?


----------



## Green

because mine are performance-enhancing!


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> I want girl scout cookies, which one of you is closer, has better quality control, customer service, blah?


depends, where do you live? *shot*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hrml hrml let me get out that map where I plotted possible locations for various tcoders and see if either of you are on it.


----------



## Green

i live in hickland

:(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

which hickland. I can scribble blobs on my map, can I? (well, yes, I can, it's an xcf with layers, but.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Leafpool is cool enough I guess. We should know each other better. :3

sresevoir is cool in his noncommittal lowercase way

Steele is nice. I don't find him annoying, tbh.

Ruby is totally the most sympathetic moderator ever. He always feels so sorry for me when I back myself into the proverbial corner.


----------



## Green

sreservoir said:


> which hickland. I can scribble blobs on my map, can I? (well, yes, I can, it's an xcf with layers, but.)


OKLAHOMA WHERE THE WIND COMES SWEEPING DOWN THE PLAIN


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

ultraviolet said:


> You're one of those people I have added on msn that I think I've talked to like... twice? xD You strike me as an overly friendly person but I get the impression that you share a lot of in-jokes with your other friends and I don't think I could keep up... or something.


Ah! I don't only talk about injokes or crazy weird random things, contrary to popular belief. I actually do enjoy a nice, calm and sensible conversation.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Arylett Lettcubes Dawnsborough is immensely fun to be weird with, though I must strive to speak with her more so that I get more nicknames.


Oh, you will. You will. It just takes time.



Verne said:


> Hooonesty tiiiiiime.
> 
> I really rather hate Arylett and all her little brainless groupies because they are _much too old_ to be pulling the ~lol random weird lol~ game and they appear to be a bunch of sycophantic fools rallying around Arylett, who is not remotely interesting or intelligent or anything. Every time you guys do something you think is so ~lol funny~ or whatever it makes me choke. The whole semicolons-for-actions thing? Ridiculous. It takes way too much effort to believe that you are 18.


...Ouch. That was actually rather painful to read... I'm going to be honest too in that I've been rather suffering from a depression related to not acting my age, so you just... hit it right on there. I just want to say that just because someone doesn't seem remotely interesting or intelligent and just like random brainless idiots who spout out nonsense, doesn't mean they are once you get to know them. A lot of the people I know, regardless of how "brainless" or "lol random" they may seem are actually quite intelligent once you get past that layer. 

I can see how they would be stupid and how people would find the randomness annoying. There are times where it grates on my nerves as well and even I can't handle it. Perhaps if I knew you more, and spoke to you more though, I might like you. But as it stands, I do not like you either and find you intimidating. I think you are extremely harsh and critical. And it's not just because of this comment, but of ways I've seen you act on the forums. There are times though where I find you amusing. As for the semi-colons, that's a dead issue. If you find it annoying, that is fine. But I won't stop just because someone finds it annoying. This may not mean anything to you, or change your opinion of me, and I am okay with  that. Some people will always hate me. I just wanted to express myself honestly as well.



Flareth said:


> Arylett: Makes me laugh too. I mean, I actually laugh when I'm in a chat with her and stuff.


And same to you. Ahaha. I love your weird poems, they amuse me so much. We should chat more; last night's was brilliant with that late night show.



departuresong said:


> Arylett Dawnsborough - I used to find you and your posse ridiculous and irritating (see Verne's post), but lately I have become desensitized to it. Rage has been replaced by pity.


Fair enough. I could say that I feel the same way about you, but I think actually that Cirrus' opinion on you more sums it up accurately. 



Blackthorne Steele said:


> Arylett - Possibly the coolest person on all of teacod. You're plain awesome. Your downside is that you turned me against my once-favorite Eeveelution, Vaporeon. Now I want to cry when I see them. D:


To be honest, I didn't expect my Vaporeon to own so much... wow. But I really appreciate it. Thank you. :3



Cirrus said:


> Arylett knows how much I love her (if she doesn't, it's a _lot_). I don't think TCoD is really the place for her, but frankly, that's really the issue of _other_ people and not down to anything she does or says. Her 'posse' as it is apparently now dubbed really grates on me as well, buuuut that's not really my business.


I'm inclined to disagree. I like it here and I feel this is the place where I belong, even if there's people who dislike me. I've made friends with some genuinely interesting people who have changed my life and as I've said, you're one of them.



Espeon said:


> Arylett Dawnsborough. You seem so airy fairy on the surface. However, on a more serious note, you seem like a good laugh and would make a good friend to most anyone and all. : - )


Awww. Thank you. I think you're pretty awesome. I mean, you seem cool and serious, but you can take a good joke too and mess around. And also, smart too. That always gets extra points in my book.



Barubu said:


> Arylett is nice but I'm still mad that I have to be  queen to get a thrown.


What do you mean, exactly? I'm kinda confused, actually.

But you seem coolish, although I don't know you much. And you do radiate a bit of that immature vibe.


----------



## Strife89

*/me wonders what the honest, general opinion of him is right now.*

Be as brutal as necessary.


----------



## Music Dragon

Strife89 said:


> */me wonders what the honest, general opinion of him is.*


I have absolutely no idea who you are and, in fact, cannot recall ever having seen your name before.


----------



## Autumn

Strife89 said:


> */me wonders what the honest, general opinion of him is right now.*
> 
> Be as brutal as necessary.


the only place I've ever seen you thus far was the Brendan Namron thing. I haven't had the time to read that through all the way, but I must say I'm very impressed by the fact that you managed to fully construct a whole PW-style script and take the time to include all the colored font in your post. That alone is worth some merit!


----------



## nastypass

Why is everyone so afraid of the #tcod regulars?  It's not like we're some sort of shadow government that secretly controls everything that goes on around here and will be very rude to newcomers until they leave so we can continue plotting.

EDIT:  wait, no, I'm horribly wrong here:
[22:01] <Zuu> yeah, #tcod consists of the evil masterminds and villains behind all the bad vibes on TCoD
[22:01] <Zuu> we tend to be dicks, except when we're not, but that's just for show.
[22:01] <NWT> Zuu: they're going to figure out the truth, that I've been orchestrating everything all along
[22:01] <Zuu> not if I silence them before they can uncover it.


----------



## Autumn

Walker said:


> Why is everyone so afraid of the #tcod regulars?  It's not like we're some sort of shadow government that secretly controls everything that goes on around here and will be very rude to newcomers until they leave so we can continue plotting.


probably because (from what I remember) they have a tendency to snark and be generally condescending to anyone who doesn't meet their standards :( but it's hard to tell what their standards /are/.


----------



## Strife89

Leafpool said:


> the only place I've ever seen you thus far was the Brendan Namron thing.


While that is where I spend the most time, I do visit other threads. :)



Leafpool said:


> I haven't had the time to read that through all the way, but I must say I'm very impressed by the fact that you managed to fully construct a whole PW-style script and take the time to include all the colored font in your post. That alone is worth some merit!


^^

You bet it takes a while. I write the thing in OpenOffice.org Writer, where I also color the text; to get it into the forum, I copy/paste the text and redo the formatting, hunt for YouTube links of the music referenced, and so on.



Walker said:


> Why is everyone so afraid of the #tcod regulars?


I was not aware that there was an IRC channel for this site. Could someone tell me what network it's on?


----------



## Music Dragon

Leafpool said:


> probably because (from what I remember) they have a tendency to snark and be generally condescending to anyone who doesn't meet their standards :( but it's hard to tell what their standards /are/.


I think you mean "probably because (from what I remember) they have a tendency to snark and be generally condescending to anyone who doesn't meet their standards but it's hard to tell what their standards are, _sir_".


----------



## Autumn

Music Dragon said:


> I think you mean "probably because (from what I remember) they have a tendency to snark and be generally condescending to anyone who doesn't meet their standards but it's hard to tell what their standards are, _sir_".


; ; I'M SORRY PLEASE FORGIVE ME I DID NOT MEAN TO INVOKE YOUR WRATH CAN I DO SOMETHING TO MAKE UP FOR IT ; ;


----------



## Music Dragon

Leafpool said:


> ; ; I'M SORRY PLEASE FORGIVE ME I DID NOT MEAN TO INVOKE YOUR WRATH CAN I DO SOMETHING TO MAKE UP FOR IT ; ;


I think you mean "I'M SORRY PLEASE FORGIVE ME I DID NOT MEAN TO INVOKE YOUR WRATH CAN I DO SOMETHING TO MAKE UP FOR IT, _SIR_".


----------



## Autumn

Music Dragon said:


> I think you mean "I'M SORRY PLEASE FORGIVE ME I DID NOT MEAN TO INVOKE YOUR WRATH CAN I DO SOMETHING TO MAKE UP FOR IT, _SIR_".


ACK FUCK I DID IT AGAIN ; ; LET ME GROVEL AT YOUR FEET, _SIR_


----------



## Music Dragon

Leafpool said:


> ACK FUCK I DID IT AGAIN ; ; LET ME GROVEL AT YOUR FEET, _SIR_


Yeees. Yes, that's better. Now, bring me a drink worthy of an evil tyrant - bring me a Bacardi Coke!


----------



## Autumn

YES _SIR_ *scurries off to get it*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Ah, yes, now I remember; didn't this happen in the last thread, with the random awesome conversations and sidetrackings and whatnot?

(Sir?)


----------



## nastypass

Strife89 said:


> I was not aware that there was an IRC channel for this site. Could someone tell me what network it's on?


Actually, opal made a guide for connecting to it!

Here it is.

Hopefully we'll be a bit less intimidating if people know how to get in.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

short version: irc.veekun.com #tcod.


----------



## departuresong

That is, of course, unless you're banned for some stupid reason because one person isn't very fond of you. <_<


----------



## Wargle

Blackthorne Steele said:


> *A.* I realize that I am the single most idiotic person here. xD Call me an idiot all you want.
> 
> *B.* Brock - While I don't know you extremely well, I think you're pretty cool. Plus, you've got great taste in music, apart from Green Day.
> 
> *C.* Negrek - I have a lot of respect for you, as most do. Not much else I can say. You seem too serious sometimes, I guess.
> 
> *D.* Self: You idiot derserve to be shot repeatedly in the back before being thrown headfirst into a fire to die. End of story.


A.: And I will.

B.: I knew there would be something at the end to ruin it.

C.: Agreed on Seriousness.

D.: I can arrange that.


----------



## Ruby

Thanks, departuresong.


opaltiger said:


> Tailsy has the second best accent in the world.


Who has the best accent?  _Is it Amanda?_


----------



## Adriane

Cirrus said:


> Vixie (who IS Mudkip... right?) is a person who seems really, really, really awesome but who I feel kind of nervous to approach. Probably because he's too _awesome_ or something (please tell me if I'm getting pronouns wrong, we don't talk much and your listed gender is confusing me ;~;). I feel kind of guilty, because I remember us actually talking back in the day and it was great! <3


Female pronouns are "correct" or something like that. And I miss talking to you, too! (... I don't bite. Unless asked to.)

(Also, don't think I don't forget about the crushes thread...!)



Espeon said:


> Vixie is lovely to talk to when in a good mood. You're an amazingly lovable person when I'm not getting any form of stress or anger vibes from you however. I really enjoy talking to you about anything and everything. Sometimes you seem a little stressed at uh, everything... so, I'm never sure whether I should be approaching you to attempt to comfort you or to back off to give you some time to cool down. It's probably just me getting the wrong impressions and implications.


...

WE NEED TO HAVE A TALK, MISTER.


----------



## nothing to see here

I can't really think of anyone that I have any strong opinions (good or bad) toward.

Of course, I'm also not really very active here, so I haven't seen enough of anyone to form much of an opinion.  I tend to go months without posting, sometimes without even _reading_ posts, and then suddenly come back for a few weeks or maybe months... then disappear again.  And on top of that, I have a hard time making any kind of a connection with people over the Internet (people I've known for months or even years over the Internet usually seem like "some random person on the Internet who is talking to me for some reason," rather than "someone I know.")

====

Oh, just remembered something.  Back on the old forums (and maybe for a while after the current one started up?), I used to think surskitty was a little bit "scary" for some reason.  Or maybe "intimidating" is a better word for it? Kinda hard to describe, but something along those lines.

I'm not really sure where that came from, but whatever it was seems to have gone away since then.  Probably just a really weird first impression.

Finding out that she draws tons of radishes probably helped.  Radishes are not scary at all. XD


----------



## Green

el garbanzo, i really appreciate your posts here and i've kind of wanted to get to know you for a while.

:D?


----------



## ....

Doing people from my contacts and some others.
*Arylett-* You are a nice person to talk to because you're pretty cool.
*Butterfree- *You are amazing and I love your sprites, art, and TCoD.
*Dannichu-* I like you for the fact that you are awesome, your art is awesome, and your rainbow scarf.
*FMC-* Your art is so amazing that I am speechless. 
*Mike-* You are awesome because you gave me a pineapple on my first day and our conversations are amazingly strange.
*Spaekle- *You are funny and also awesome. :v
*Zora- *I also love your drawings and you are funny from what I understand.
*surskitty- *Your hair is awesome. Also those purple pants.
*Zephyrous Castform- *You're pretty cool from what I understand.
*Negrek-* You are an amazing ASB chairperson-thingy.


----------



## Aisling

Um um, I was gonna post about Vixie's gender but she beat me to it but I already wrote this post, so...

*Music Dragon*, we kind of go way back but never talk anymore. You're very amusing and awesome. :c

*surskitty*, you're a lot less intimidating to me now than you used to be. You're also really funny and awesome. |:C

This is getting kind of repetitive. actually HERE'S A LIST OF FUNNY PEOPLE WHO ARE PRETTY COOL IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER:
Music Dragon
surskitty
Tailsy
Blastoise
Dannichu
Cirrus
Zhorken

I don't talk to any of you very much, if at all, but I love reading your posts.

People who I'm more closely acquainted with:
FMC
Dwagie
moon-panther
Mike

I talk to you guys sometimesish and you three are really friendly and make me feel okay about life c':

People who are okay but I don't talk to them much but we get along:
KronoGreen
Blackthorne Steel
Kammington

Not much else to say here.

People I kind of sort of have a vague negative feeling towards due to some silly drama or something but my opinion might possibly change depending on severity, in no particular order:
Arylett see it doesn't take much to repair my impressions of your character :c 
Zora She came out and apologized so I'm going to waffle as I am wont to do
all those dumb cosmo forums guys
Any one of those people who strut in, say something homophoboic and stupid and then flee because they fell asleep after being told _what_ and missed _why_ in stupid-theology class and can't back themselves up at all

I don't really like hating people so I don't but... you guys :c I'll elaborate if you want but you may or may not know why I stuck you guys here.

If somebody else wants me to mention them I will but I can't really imagine that happening

And of course, *Vixie* I love you. >: Always be my best friend! I can vent to you about everything, or at least almost everything, and stuff. I don't think I'd fare too well without you


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

^I have no clue who you are but eh,you sound epic?


----------



## Pwnemon

Alraunne said:


> Um um, I was gonna post about Vixie's gender but she beat me to it but I already wrote this post, so...
> 
> *Music Dragon*, we kind of go way back but never talk anymore. You're very amusing and awesome. :c
> 
> *surskitty*, you're a lot less intimidating to me now than you used to be. You're also really funny and awesome. |:C
> 
> This is getting kind of repetitive. actually HERE'S A LIST OF FUNNY PEOPLE WHO ARE PRETTY COOL IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER:
> Music Dragon
> surskitty
> Tailsy
> Blastoise
> Dannichu
> Cirrus
> 
> I don't talk to any of you very much, if at all, but I love reading your posts.
> 
> People who I'm more closely acquainted with:
> FMC
> Dwagie
> moon-panther
> Mike
> 
> I talk to you guys sometimesish and you three are really friendly and make me feel okay about life c':
> 
> People who are okay but I don't talk to them much but we get along:
> KronoGreen
> Blackthorne Steel
> Kammington
> 
> Not much else to say here.
> 
> People I kind of sort of have a vague negative feeling towards due to some silly drama or something but my opinion might possibly change depending on severity, in no particular order:
> Arylett
> Zora
> all those dumb cosmo forums guys
> *Any one of those people who strut in, say something homophoboic and stupid and then flee because they fell asleep after being told what and missed why in stupid-theology class and can't back themselves up at all*
> 
> I don't really like hating people so I don't but... you guys :c I'll elaborate if you want but you may or may not know why I stuck you guys here.
> 
> If somebody else wants me to mention them I will but I can't really imagine that happening
> 
> And of course, *Vixie* I love you. >: Always be my best friend! I can vent to you about everything, or at least almost everything, and stuff. I don't think I'd fare too well without you  Being able to be extra kinky around you is also wonderful~


I _finally _get a mention. Took long enough.


----------



## surskitty

departuresong said:


> That is, of course, unless you're banned for some stupid reason because one person isn't very fond of you. <_<


Oh, how sad!

Also.  *one* person?





El Garbanzo said:


> Oh, just remembered something.  Back on the old forums (and maybe for a while after the current one started up?), I used to think surskitty was a little bit "scary" for some reason.  Or maybe "intimidating" is a better word for it? Kinda hard to describe, but something along those lines.
> 
> I'm not really sure where that came from, but whatever it was seems to have gone away since then.  Probably just a really weird first impression.
> 
> Finding out that she draws tons of radishes probably helped.  Radishes are not scary at all. XD


I bite.  :B Like a bibarel.

(Also radishes are TERRIFYING I will prove it someday)





Mawile said:


> *surskitty- *Your hair is awesome. Also those purple pants.


\o/!  Thank you~

... Mawile is a pretty cool pokémon but I don't remember who you arrrrre ; ;





Alraunne said:


> *surskitty*, you're a lot less intimidating to me now than you used to be. You're also really funny and awesome. |:C


Thanks!  I think you're pretty awesome \o/ I never remember who I think is funny after about five minutes after they've said something funny, though, so I can't honestly return that.  ... But I think it miiiiight be the case that you're amusing.  I don't know.  My memory, it is special.


----------



## ....

@surskitty
I've only been here for about a week, so that's why you don't know me~


----------



## surskitty

That _would_ explain it, wouldn't it!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Alraunne said:


> People I kind of sort of have a vague negative feeling towards due to some silly drama or something but my opinion might possibly change depending on severity, in no particular order:
> Arylett
> *Zora*
> all those dumb cosmo forums guys
> Any one of those people who strut in, say something homophoboic and stupid and then flee because they fell asleep after being told _what_ and missed _why_ in stupid-theology class and can't back themselves up at all


I'm sorry, but just what did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Aisling

Pwnemon said:


> I _finally _get a mention. Took long enough.


Well, not specifically you, since there have been others before you. But you seem pretty okay even though we don't agree on theological things, if a bit sensitive, but I could understand that with everybody being kind of snarky, myself included... :c Now that I've got a better idea of your age I can say you still have time to gain any tact you may lack. You've got potential.
edit: Plus you're actually trying. That already puts you above most of the people I had in mind.



Zora of Termina said:


> I'm sorry, but just what did I do to deserve this?


Eh mostly the "fair fight" thing with Vixie. It just made you two sound kind of butthurt and led everyone who knew about it to assume Arylett blabbed Vixie's opening gambit to the next person, which isn't a too cool thing to do unless everybody knows everybody's team, you know? I've never talked to you before so that was kind of my "first impression", if you could call it that. Pretty much the first time I know of that you interacted with someone I know closely.

also SHIT I just realized I forgot Zhorken in my post of vague lists. fixing. You're one of the cool dudes in my book.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Zora of Termina said:


> I'm sorry, but just what did I do to deserve this?


Probably being too hippy-awesome, dear.


----------



## ....

@surskitty
Yeah, probably.
\o/ Yay for being unknown~


----------



## Zora of Termina

Alraunne said:


> Eh mostly the "fair fight" thing with Vixie. It just made you two sound kind of butthurt and led everyone to assume Arylett blabbed Vixie's opening gambit to the next person, which isn't a too cool thing to do unless everybody knows everybody's team, you know?


To be completely fair I would have asked for a fair fight whether I had known or not. Mentioning that I knew was a stupid thing to do in any regard, and I don't care about that anymore besides.


----------



## Aisling

Zora of Termina said:


> To be completely fair I would have asked for a fair fight whether I had known or not. Mentioning that I knew was a stupid thing to do in any regard, and I don't care about that anymore besides.


Asking for a fair fight is cool, I just call it the " 'fair fight' thing" just... because that was the least wordy thing to call it. :v It was really just a first impression thing for me and the way you mentioned what you knew just made it sound kind of vindictive. I don't hate you or anything, of course, that's just the vibe I've got for you at this point in time.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Alraunne said:


> Asking for a fair fight is cool, I just call it the " 'fair fight' thing" just... because that was the least wordy thing to call it. :v It was really just a first impression thing for me and the way you mentioned what you knew just made it sound kind of vindictive. I don't hate you or anything, that's just the vibe I've got for you at this point in time.


Perhaps I shouldn't have come across the way I did then, and I apologize to any parties involved... or that happened to notice.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to leave before shit hits the fan.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Oh hey cool, I got mentioned a few times in a rather positive manner.

Okay, let's see what I have to say about certain members. Beginning with the more positive ones.

Metallica Fanboy needs more love. Seriously, he's a really cool guy.
Steele is pretty cool as well. I'm fine with Shellos, but Wooper is still better.
Green, as much as I don't like having to say this... you sort of come off as someone trying to be cool over the internet by being overly nonchalant and typing in all lowercase, but you come off as an ass.
Alraunne, you're a great spriter and I always misspell your name.
Walker, you're actually a really nice person.
Surskitty, I think I used to hate you on the old forums. You're fine, though.

And, yeah. I'm not particularly interested in what you guys think about me, but feel free to say what you'd like.


----------



## Green

how does being nonchalant make me an ass


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

being overly nonchalant, green

not that i care

Anyway, besides the lowercase thing I rather like you. Did I already say that?


----------



## Zuu

I am formerly and unofficially inviting people to the irc channel.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Alraunne said:


> People I kind of sort of have a vague negative feeling towards due to some silly drama or something but my opinion might possibly change depending on severity, in no particular order:
> *Arylett*
> Zora She came out and apologized so I'm going to waffle as I am wont to do
> all those dumb cosmo forums guys
> Any one of those people who strut in, say something homophoboic and stupid and then flee because they fell asleep after being told _what_ and missed _why_ in stupid-theology class and can't back themselves up at all


Erm... well, at first when I read this, I thought it was for... the whole "random thing posse" thing. I always had a feeling you had negative feelings towards me and have been intimidated by that. So I found you intimidating, and had vague negative feelings towards you because of the feelings I perceived you as having towards me. I don't really know you that well, so this assessment is unfair. I respect your spiriting abilities though and asides from the vague negative feelings, you do make some good posts.

Anyways... I've got other things to address.




Alraunne said:


> Eh mostly the "fair fight" thing with Vixie. It just made you two sound kind of butthurt and led everyone who knew about it to assume Arylett blabbed Vixie's opening gambit to the next person, which isn't a too cool thing to do unless everybody knows everybody's team, you know? I've never talked to you before so that was kind of my "first impression", if you could call it that. Pretty much the first time I know of that you interacted with someone I know closely..


Uh... everyone apparently knew about this? O_O Well, that's new. Anyways, I'll admit it was wrong of me to tell Zora such things and maybe I was butthurt. I was just suspicious because the strategies used were akin to some competitive ones that I had read about, and I thought that was a bit unfair, so I told her. But it was wrong of me and I apologize. I don't want to start drama because I can't handle it right now, so, let's just leave it at that, please.


----------



## Yarnchu

....I kinda knew but I wonder how everyone else found out. o_o

Anyways, surskitty and Tailsy or whatever their names are today(James and Jessie respectively? I know you two still go by the aforementioned names but I'm pretty and utterly confused about this whole mess): I'm not sure why, but they just seem to stand out to me out of all the mods. Also, I always get them mixed up.

Oh yeah, I find some people to be jerkasses. No need to mention who, I'm just hoping they grow out of it(you younger folks, it is possible to stat an opinion without acting like I'm acting now being all condescending about it).


----------



## Zuu

Yep, seems hard to figure out.


----------



## Tailsy

superyoshi888 said:


> Anyways, surskitty and Tailsy or whatever their names are today(James and Jessie respectively? I know you two still go by the aforementioned names but I'm pretty and utterly confused about this whole mess): I'm not sure why, but they just seem to stand out to me out of all the mods. Also, I always get them mixed up.


YOU ARE CORRECT 

(WE'RE AU TWINS)

But thank you for everything saying nice things! It makes my face go like >3< or it would, were it actually possible to make such a face.

Looks a bit kissy.


----------



## surskitty

superyoshi888 said:


> ....I kinda knew but I wonder how everyone else found out. o_o
> 
> Anyways, surskitty and Tailsy or whatever their names are today(James and Jessie respectively? I know you two still go by the aforementioned names but I'm pretty and utterly confused about this whole mess): I'm not sure why, but they just seem to stand out to me out of all the mods. Also, I always get them mixed up.


It's not *that* hard to figure out who's who!  :'(  Also we have been Jessie and James for *months*.

We're the most awesome out of the mod team.

Thank you~!





Jessie said:


> YOU ARE CORRECT
> 
> (WE'RE AU TWINS)
> 
> But thank you for everything saying nice things! It makes my face go like >3< or it would, were it actually possible to make such a face.
> 
> Looks a bit kissy.


That face is a bit terrifying.  I think :3b is best.


----------



## Tailsy

What about ^___^?


----------



## surskitty

That one's okay, I guess.  :Db


----------



## ultraviolet

Espeon said:
			
		

> ultraviolet is another person I'd like to say something about but  again, don't think I could accurately say anything about without making  you feel stupid.


derp derp derp derp _derp _derp derp? :D



			
				Pwnemon said:
			
		

> I _finally _get a mention. Took long enough.


what I love about this is even after you decided to draw attention to yourself people _still_ ignored you, haha.


			
				Kam said:
			
		

> Green, as much as I don't like having to say this... you sort of come  off as someone trying to be cool over the internet by being overly  nonchalant and typing in all lowercase, but you come off as an ass.


yeah pretty much this and also your constant greendayness. I type in lowercase because... I type like this everywhere. :D anyone who talks to me on msn, IRC or facebook will know that. but honestly the fact that you're typing lowercase _just _to be nonchalant... kind of indicates otherwise.


----------



## Music Dragon

Alraunne said:


> *Music Dragon*, we kind of go way back but never talk anymore.


I have noooo idea who you are. Did you change your user name or something?

You know, I think we need to bring back that thing that lets you know what people's previous user names were.


----------



## Espeon

Tell me stuff about me! </beg>

@ultraviolet: _derp derp?_ derp derp derp derp!


----------



## Aisling

Music Dragon said:


> I have noooo idea who you are. Did you change your user name or something?
> 
> You know, I think we need to bring back that thing that lets you know what people's previous user names were.


I did, I used to be Meganstaek. Friends with Furiianda?



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Erm... well, at first when I read this, I thought it was for... the whole "random thing posse" thing. I always had a feeling you had negative feelings towards me and have been intimidated by that. So I found you intimidating, and had vague negative feelings towards you because of the feelings I perceived you as having towards me. I don't really know you that well, so this assessment is unfair. I respect your spiriting abilities though and asides from the vague negative feelings, you do make some good posts.


D: I know I've taken a poke at you before but sometimes I just can't resist making a joke no matter who said it. It's more of a "it had to be said!" thing, like a really bad your mom joke. It wasn't because I didn't like you at the time or anything. Don't think I interacted with you since then/before the thing thing. I never would've thought I intimidated people... hm. And it's not like I thought that badly then either, but everybody was posting the people they didn't like/were annoyed by and since I'm usually pretty mellow, that vibe I had of you guys (and the other two groups I listed) was the closest thing I had to disliking anybody here. :B

... and besides that I like most of the people in your posse |:C You guys are a posse, right?


----------



## Music Dragon

Oh! Right! I should have known. Come to think of it, your sig says "Megan" in big, white letters.


----------



## Minish

Mawile said:


> @surskitty
> I've only been here for about a week, so that's why you don't know me~


I find it hard to like you for the simple reason that... _I used to be the only mawile here rarrrrrr_ okay so my username was never actually Mawile, just my pokesona... when I had a pokesona. I guess it doesn't count. :C

Ahhh but you seem awesome so I shall find it in my heart to forgive you. :P


----------



## opaltiger

Alraunne: can I just say I _really really_ hate your name because an Alraunne broke my 90+ chain in FFXII once. >:( That said, have you ever frequented #tcod? You should!


----------



## Not Meowth

Alraunne said:


> People who I'm more closely acquainted with:
> FMC
> Dwagie
> moon-panther
> Mike
> 
> I talk to you guys sometimesish and you three are really friendly and make me feel okay about life c':


Alraunne is bad at counting people but fantastic at making sprites of orange dragons made of rocks so that's okay.

Mike points out counting errors needlessly and is surprised that only one person has complained that he is annoying, clearly he must be getting less irritating somehow or other people have just forgotten to mention that he pisses them off. OR he was just very hypocritical about the counting-people-wrongly thing.
(I like typing in the third person)


----------



## ....

@Cirrus
Okay~
:J


----------



## Zeph

...I just spent about half an hour typing up detailed opinions on about fifteen people (Off the top of my head it included Alraunne, Arylett, Cirrus, Dezzuu, Mike, Music Dragon, Rasrap Smurf, surskitty, Tailsy and opaltiger and possibly more so those people can get suitably excited/exasperated) and then tCoD decided to log me out and lose everything. I'm too annoyed at this to bother typing it up again right now so I'll do it some other time; for now I'll let people post stuff on me if they'd like. Or not.


----------



## Adriane

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...I just spent about half an hour typing up detailed opinions on about fifteen people (Off the top of my head it included Alraunne, Arylett, Cirrus, Dezzuu, Mike, Music Dragon, Rasrap Smurf, surskitty, Tailsy and opaltiger and possibly more so those people can get suitably excited/exasperated) and then tCoD decided to log me out and lose everything. I'm too annoyed at this to bother typing it up again right now so I'll do it some other time; for now I'll let people post stuff on me if they'd like. Or not.


For every problem, there is a solution.


----------



## Zuu

I approve of Zephyrous Castform.

Also Lazarus is awesome.


----------



## Zeph

Yeah, I aprreciate the link Vixie; unfortunately it's a little too late and anyway I'm currently on my dad's laptop as we're on holiday and I doubt he'd appreciate me fiddling with his firefox. Thanks though, I'll be sure to get that to avoid future disasters.

Thank you, Dezzuu m'dear.


----------



## Barubu

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> What do you mean, exactly? I'm kinda confused, actually.
> 
> But you seem coolish, although I don't know you much. And you do radiate a bit of that immature vibe.


That conversation we had on 'You're Banned'. But, nonetheless, I do think that we should talk more. And, the immature thing is probably because I'm twelve.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Barubu said:


> That conversation we had on 'You're Banned'. But, nonetheless, I do think that we should talk more. And, the immature thing is probably because I'm twelve.


Ooooh. Sorry. I can't remember it. XD It was a while ago, probably. And yeah, I think I assumed you at about that age.



Mawile said:


> Doing people from my contacts and some others.
> *Arylett-* You are a nice person to talk to because you're pretty cool.


Thank you. ^^ You seem like a rather unique person, but really eager and helpful, and I like that in someone.

Also, um... could you please not call him Castycal? That's sort of like... my special nickname for him and it just doesn't seem right when other people use it. 



Alraunne said:


> D: I know I've taken a poke at you before but sometimes I just can't resist making a joke no matter who said it. It's more of a "it had to be said!" thing, like a really bad your mom joke. It wasn't because I didn't like you at the time or anything. Don't think I interacted with you since then/before the thing thing. I never would've thought I intimidated people... hm. And it's not like I thought that badly then either, but everybody was posting the people they didn't like/were annoyed by and since I'm usually pretty mellow, that vibe I had of you guys (and the other two groups I listed) was the closest thing I had to disliking anybody here. :B
> 
> ... and besides that I like most of the people in your posse |:C You guys are a posse, right?


Oh, who hasn't taken a poke at me? Ahaha. It's not really that you intimidated me though. Not you yourself. I tend to be intimidated by negative feelings, perceived or real, so I was intimidated by what I thought you felt about me rather than your actual personality. On actual personality wise, I knew you were quite intelligent from some detailed posts. It's all right though, really. ^^ I understand now.

...Uh. No? I wasn't aware that I still had a "posse"... I was just quoting this phrase that seems to be used. I was pretty sure most of my "posse" died out a long time ago. But that's cool that you like people who I also think are cool.


----------



## ....

@Arylett
Okay. I just saw you calling him that, so...
But I changed it.

Thanks for the compliments though. :J


----------



## Superbird

Actually quite fond of Mawile, especially that really cute Toon Link avatar he (is that right?) used to have. What happened to that?

For some reason no one knows me, even though I visit every day and post pretty much everywhere except the Pokemon sections (Ironic; I love that stuff.)


----------



## ....

@superbird
Call me whichever gender~
Also, sometimes I get bored of having the same avatar, so I change it.
:J


----------



## Dannichu

(this post turned out to be embarrassingly long)

I clicked on here by accident (I never pay attention to the Forum Discussion bit) and suddenly realized that people have been saying nice things about me and I didn't even notice! <3

Holy hell, I love you guys so much. I go long periods without being on the forums (bloody essays) but then I come back and I remember why I love it so much. I don't understand how the internet can hold so many great people in such a small place.



Cirrus said:


> you're very much the Stephen Fry of TCoD, in almost every way.


THERE IS NO HIGHER PRAISE. I actually can't articulate how ridiculously happy this made me. You're fantastic and I love you and will you be my Alan Davies? <3

opal is love. I found most of the mods (except Butterfree, who's been my internet BFF for nearly a decade - we don't talk anywhere near as much as we should anymore, but you're the best damn thing since sliced bread) a bit scary for the longest time and I have no idea why - yes, everyone knows that opal's freakishly intelligent but he's also the _most_ fun to be around ever. You're like the one thing I'd bring with me if I got stuck on a desert island, because it'd just never get boring. Having a DVD player and assorted geeky TV shows would be a plus, though.

I remember Arylett being one of my first friends on TCoD, and she's as fantastic now as she's ever been. I'd especially like to thank you on all your art-related encouragement and advice over the years :)
Zora too, actually. Again with the art encouragement, and also I remember one or two particularly fun mafia games with her. Good times :D

Espeon is also tremendous fun to hang out with. We should definitely meet up again (I'd happily come visit you if I had the funds D:) and yes, hanging out at the Expo and watching lots of Buffy were some of the Best Days Ever and definitely deserve repeating.

Kai is my very favourite PhoenixWright!buddy and I reckon when the two of us get going and start bouncing ideas (for cosplays, art, whatever), one day we'll keep going and come up with something resembling a world domination plan :D

Mike's one of my very favourite people and excellent fun to talk to (you, like me, enjoy everything that is great in the world. Mostly QI. <3) and he puts up with me even though I'm terrible at replying to things DX Your comments on my art make me ridiculously happy <3

Ruby is lovely. Our late-night chats are, without fail, fantastic and don't happen enough (which is entirely my fault and I should do something about that). I would love to do a meetup again, and I promise I'll leave the dinosaur hat at home this time.
(I think that you and opal not only should, but _could_, team up and take over the government. Please make it so.)

Dinru is one of my absolute favourite people on here. And off here (you don't Tweet enough anymore D:). And in life generally.

Spoon is just about the sweetest person I've ever met. You're so nice and helpful (again, I can't thank you enough for your help with art-related things over the years) and we don't talk as much as we should, but your PMs and comments make me smile so much :)

Salamander is not only one of my favourite people to talk to on both the forms and MSN, but my go-to person for music. Seriously a freakishly large portion of my MP3 player is made up of stuff you've introduced me to. And your taste in games is fabulous, and I could talk to you about stuff (especially shipping! I don't have nearly enough people to talk to about shipping!) for _days_.

Massive shout-outs to PK and Mhals, who aren't on here much, but are more than aware of how much I adore the hell out of them <3

Unspeakable amounts of love go to FMC, Grim, Ice, surskitty, Castform, Kratos, Kinova, Midnight, Typh, Shadow Serenity, Vixie, Spaekle, VPLJ and so many other people (I know I've forgotten loads of people, but it's late D:) for being so damn fantastic.


----------



## Strife89

I haven't been here for very long, and thus I don't feel I'm qualified to post opinions on everyone else here ......

... but with the exception of a certain user who was banned recently, everyone I have met, I hold in high regard. ^^


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dannichu said:


> Zora too, actually. Again with the art encouragement, and also I remember one or two particularly fun mafia games with her. :D


hnggg I remember those the Mafia forum needs to hurry up and come back so we can do that again D:
BUUT DANNICHU IS AMAZING she is the source of half my icon collection and HAS ADORABLE ARTS and is COOL and NICE and RAINBOW and all that good stuff.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Generally speaking, I like everyone just fine, unless I have a strong feeling that they're trolling.

I'm sure no one has an opinion on me, and if they do, it's bad because of my age and the stupid posts I made before the Crash of '08.


----------



## Barubu

@Ketsu:



Barubu said:


> Let me just say this: Mewtwo is the best misleading avatar-to-username-ratio-girl I have ever met and deserves a derp de derp pie in her honor. :)
> 
> Ketsu! My seems-much-older-than-she-actually-is buddy I luv you!


<(")>


----------



## Green

ketsu! you're one of those people who likes anime and stuff i know nothing about but you're pretty damned awesome.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

KronoGreen said:


> Ketsu! You're one of those people who likes anime and stuff I know nothing about but you're pretty damned awesome.


----------



## hopeandjoy

My ego! It is growing!

Quick, to my old fanfiction before I go insane!

Seriously though, thanks for liking me even though I'm such a terrible nerd. And, lol, I'm not that good with anime. I just find odd fandoms through TV Tropes and get addicted.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> I remember Arylett being one of my first friends on TCoD, and she's as fantastic now as she's ever been. I'd especially like to thank you on all your art-related encouragement and advice over the years :)


You are _so awesome_ that words cannot even express. :3 D'aww Danni, you have no idea how much that made me smile. Really. I feel pretty much the same about you. 

Oh, I forgot someone looking at Danni's list:

Kinovacakes: One of the most awesome people on here. I love all the insane conversations we have and just how sweet and kind you are. You have this particular quirkiness that I just cannot explain properly, but I love it so much. And you helped me out with this one time where I just was feeling so down and alone, and I won't ever forget that. I really wish we could talk more; because I really enjoy your company. :D

Ketsu: I don't know you very well, but you give me good vibes for some reason. You seem cool and intelligent, which is a generic statement, but I feel it's true. You're like the type of person I'd like to talk to more, maybe get to know. I have the feeling we could be friends.


----------



## Ruby

Dannichu said:


> Our late-night chats are, without fail, fantastic and don't happen enough


I agree, although I still can't understand why our conversations perversely refuse to even _start_ before about 2am.  We live in the same timezone for goodness' sake!


----------



## Tailsy

OK I WILL DO THIS PROPERLY

surskitty - basically my AU twin :) I love her and her blue hair and her crazy adoration of Team Rocket. Especially that you remember all the bits with Rocket in the episodes but nothing else, haha. You also have a really laid-back, charming writing style that I really admire.

opaltiger - IS A BIG DERP INSIDE THAT ~SMART EXTERIOR. We always cause a lovers win in Mafia, ok. He is also very very tall, no matter WHAT he says about me just being short!! I AM PERFECTLY NORMAL HEIGHT OKKK

Espeon - is adorable :> He always seems so shy about things and he shouldn't be because he is a bro. It's always fun talking to him on IRC~

Zuu - is the best douche ever. :D

Zhorken - LIKES R.E.M. SO HE IS AUTOMATICALLY AWESOME :)! And he has good cuteness sensors. 

Cirrus - plays awesome video games and is probably much better than me! Her tweets are fun and interesting to read, especially when it's about Persona 3 and I'm like OMG I WAS THERE TOO!!! until I got annoyed because December is the worst month ever. So yes. Cirrus is awesome.

OK I got bored /ADD


----------



## ZimD

OKAY SO I LOOKED THROUGH THE THREAD, and here are my thoughts on everyone who has posted that i have an opinion of:

flora and ashes:
i feel like we might have talked once or twice on aim several months ago or a year ago or something. and i think i liked you. but we haven't really talked enough for me to have much of an opinion of you. but you seem pretty cool.

verne:
i don't know you too well because i don't think we've ever had a single conversation but your posts tend to amuse me and you seem pretty cool. you used to intimidate me but then i realized that being intimidated by anyone for any reason on a pokemon website is stupid so now you don't.

lett:
you are awesome, first off. you have some haters because people tend to think of you as being the most LOLRANDOM person ever, which you aren't at all. you aren't even as random as you used to be. you can definitely be quirky and you are a fun person, but you are by no means immature. a lot of people seem to think you are, but you really aren't. if you were as ;;Awesomenocity~;; as so many people assume you are, then i wouldn't talk to you as often as i do. we have been known to have arguments, more often than i do with a lot of other people as a matter of fact, but still you are a fairly kickass individual, and i think that the reason why a lot of people assume you're so random is because on TCoD you can be overly random. 
TL;DR: You are less random and more awesome than a lot of people think you are

zora:
our conversations, on average, last 15 minutes max with few exceptions, and we rarely ever talk more often than once every 1-2 weeks (when i have regular internet access at all, that is). but when we do talk i enjoy it because you are a pretty fun person, and as soon as my laptop gets fixed and my internet bill gets paid off we have so totally got to talk more.

mike the foxhog:
we've talked a very small amount but you seem to be a really awesome person who i definitely want to get to know more because i feel certain that i wouldn't regret it.

cirrus:
another person who i think i'd like if i'd had more than about 3 conversations with them. we talked a little bit last summer and i remember it because i remember thinking you were pretty cool before i ever talked to you, based just on your posts. then when i talked to you - SURPRISE! - you actually were really cool. however we have not talked since then. you either blocked me on msn (HOPEFULLY NOT) or you got a new e-mail; if it is the latter, let me know what it is because you are someone who i think i could be awesome friends with if i got to know more.

zephyrous castform:
you sir are amazing. we should talk more often than we do. because we rarely ever do. but if we did i have a very good feeling that you would make an awesome friend. i remember having some random crush on you or something in like 2008 also. i think. it could be someone else but i think it was you even though we had never talked up to that point. so yeah, i'm a creeper.

dannichu:
you seem like a totally amazing person just based on your posts i've seen, but i don't think we've ever had a single conversation. mostly because whenever i attempt to get to know someone i end up having like 5 conversations with them and we never talk again. so i never really tried with you because i have observed that you have a FUCKTON of friends on here so i figured that it wouldn't really go anywhere anyway because i would fail to stand out because i am, at least in my opinion, an incredibly uninteresting person.


NOW IT'S YOUR TURN! _YOU_ GET TO RATE _ME!_ how do you do it, you ask? it's simple! just comment with "zim:" or "russ" or "zim del invasor:" or something to that effect! after the colon (or hypen, if you prefer), simply type what you think of me! then post it as a comment! it's that easy. don't have an opinion of me? add me on AIM or MSN! but, if you do already have one, just follow the above steps and post your opinion! ready... set.... GO


----------



## Green

lady zim: you are amazingly awesome and have persuaded me to watch trololo

later


----------



## Pwnemon

OK, I've only been on here for a few days, but these are my first impressions:

Alruanne, and Saith: I've really enjoyed debating you guys about theism. You guys have made me consider lots of things in new ways, but been respectful about it at the same time, without coming off as trying to "win" the debate. You both seem intelligent and I hope we can be good friends.

Sreservoir: I don't know what it is about you. I think it's a mix of the broken Shift key and the short posts, but something makes me feel like you don't care. Like you almost don't want to be here or something.

Opaltiger: Hm. How to describe you. You and your modly power seem almost inseparable, and I can't tell if that's a good thing or not. As in, with say Butterfree I can imagine her being the same way if she wasn't an admin. But with you, it's almost like there would be no opaltiger if it was just a regular Joe forumgoer. You're probably reading this and wondering what I'm smoking, so I'll stop.

Christian Yami or whatever: You're nice to have around as the forum games will never get stale, and that "N" gag is sorta funny. Although I hate to break that you lack the creativity for the "lie about above poster" game. But the odd thing is even though half my posts have been directed at you, nobody including me even knows who you are. If you would come out and make a post somewhere a little less superficial than forum games, I think you would be more respected.

And thus end my probably horrible misjudgment by first impressions.


----------



## ZimD

@pwnemon: i can't tell whether i like you or not yet but you seem interesting so i want to get to know you more


----------



## Zeph

This is just people who come to mind and/or have posted in the past couple of pages of this thread, arraged in alphabetical order.

Alraunne: I don't know you too well so I can't say much, but you give off the air of being somewhat... intelligent, I guess? Or at least your posts do.

Arylett: Very kind and amusing, and probably the person with whom I can have the most creative conversations. Also one of my longest tCoDfriends.*

Barubu: Don't know you much either, but I'm going to have to agree with Arylett and say that you do sometimes seem a little... childish. At the same time though you seem quite pleasant.

Blastoise: One of those people I don't talk to much but like anyway. Kudos to you.

Cirrus: Same as Blastoise, sadly XD You're nice though!

Dannichu: Obligatory remark on your general awesomeness and rainbow whatever. I'd also like to point out an odd fact taht, unbeknownst to her, the LGBT club, especially Dannichu herself, were pretty much what made me come to terms with my sxuality, so I thank her for that!

Dezzuu: I approveof you to - To be honest a few months ago I would't have as you always seemed a bit harsh and critical and such but you've definitely improved since then. Yeeaah!

Ketsu: Once again, somebody I don't know but generally like. You also tend to have rather nice avatars.

KronoGreen: I've talked to you a little and had somewhat interesting conversations but I can't say I know you very well, sadly. You seem to be generally nice though. (I am beginning to overuse the word 'nice'.)

Mawile:All I know is that Iwas in love with your Link avatar. Your new one is also quite nice though.

Mike the Foxhog: My favourite person with whom to have conversations that revolvearound sequential changing of words and letters! I also thank him for suggesting I become president of everything; I should try that some time. Mike is fun.

Music Dragon: Idon't know you too well but I remember when your age was 100, which was rather amusing. Other than than you seem to have strong opinions which I pretty much agree with so that's good, but the way you express them in debates and such sometimes seems a little... condescending? You seem to be pretty intelligent though.

Rasrap Smurf: Another rather old friend; I like talking to him as we share a lot of interests and such. Also probably the active member who lives the closest to me, despite it being about 200 miles and across a country border.

superyoshi88888888...: ...88888... Um, yeah. Once again I can only fit you into the "I don't know you very well but you are cool" category. Sorry...!

surskitty: I used to be pretty scared of surscary, but that's pretty much worn off now. I don't know enough about you to have much of an opinion though, sorry!

Tailsy: Probably my favourite mod (Sorry, other mods) for her, uh, amusing posts and lovability or something. Also she is Scottish which automatically makes her about 300 times better than the average human being.

opaltiger: My opinionon you's pretty similar to mine on surskitty. Probably because of being a mod and having an all-lowercase name. Anyway, you've always stood out for some reason as the most 'mysterious' of the mods. I have no idea why so please don't ask me to explain.

Pwnemon: To be honest all I've seen of you is your posts in the Homosexuality debate so all I have to say is that you have rather conflicting opinions to me. That's not necessarily a bad thing though, I'm sure you can be a perfectly nice person!

ultraviolet: Once again - I don't really know you, but you seem pleasant. I also have always liked your username for some reason.

Zephyrous Castform: I hate that guy.

Zim Del Invasor: Yeah, I think you told me about the whole crush thing, I can remember it. Anyway yeah, we used to talk a lot more and I enjoyed it - we should do it more!

Zora of Termina: Argh. Yet another "Don't know but like". Sorry, this is boring to read! 

*I'd also like to point out that the whole 'lol random' thing died about ages ago after everybody started to bully her for it. Besides, it was never the typical sort of "lol pie haha im so random" thing that you see in 12-year old kids, it was more just... spontaneous conversation that occasionally didn't make a lot of sense. Anyone who still thinks her 'posse' is about has probably not actually been paying attention for the past year and a half, because unconditionally disliking her for something that happened at least that long ago isn't really very logical or fair.


----------



## Flora

SO I figured I should comment on more people, huh?

Arylett: You're pretty awesome, I must admit.

Barubu: Kinda have to agree with Lett and Zeph on the "childish" thing, but you are a very nice person in my experience.

Blastoise: I already told you I will not sex that guy You're very awesome too.

Dannichu: Awesome :)

Ketsu: I don't talk to you that much but we did have a good conversation after that one CC thread of mine about how I thought I was depressed. :)

Mike: I hate you Do I even need to comment?

Rasrap Smurf: Didn't we have that one conversation about how my cats killed your fish so the remaining fish killed my kitten? That was a very interesting conversation and you are quite awesome XD

Zeph: Wow I haven't talked to you in forever. I should fix that. You're quite awesome (and I love your hats XD).

Zim: I vaguely remember talking a while ago. Don't know you as well as I could but you seem alright.

Zora: I've roleplayed with you a few times and you seem awesome :)


----------



## opaltiger

Ruby said:


> Who has the best accent?  _Is it Amanda?_


No one you know and no.


----------



## Wargle

asdfg I hate you you all for not saying whether you like me or not.

I get the feeling a lot of people here actually hate me because of my wierd opiniond and crap.


----------



## Zuu

Yep.


----------



## Superbird

Brock: I think of you as just a weirdo. No offense.


----------



## Barubu

I like Brock. He's cool.


----------



## Michi

....... I have noticed that my antisocial attitude has seemingly caried over to the internet. Which I think is a good thing, because nobody has stated yet that they hate me! :D
I haven't been here long (2 months, I think), but I have opinions. :P

Pwnemon: I don't like people who are conservatves (I'm a huge liberal :P) or who actively try to make a point about theism on these forums, but you've stayed long enough to make me think that you're an okay person. Plus you don't seem to be all "THIS IS WHAT I BELIEVE AND IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IT THEN YOU'RE A RETARD" like one or two member's who I've seen while browsing old threads. :D I kinda like you now, for some reason.

Mewtwo: While I don't talk to you much, you seem to be a very nice person and your the only person listed as my friend! :D

sreservoir: You are an intelligent person, and you rock at competitive battling. :D

Ihaveseenthebehindtheavatarthread&IthinkDezzuu'seyesareawesomeIhopethat'snottoocreepy

Not sure if I've been here long enough for people to know me much. :/


----------



## departuresong

I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of opinions about me. And here I thought I was still a notable part of this community!


----------



## Green

departuresong said:


> I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of opinions about me. And here I thought I was still a notable part of this community!


you should probably be more active! i barely see you around and you never posted in your safari zone area again.


----------



## Music Dragon

departuresong said:


> I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of opinions about me. And here I thought I was still a notable part of this community!


I'd like to have a beer with you. Actually, I wouldn't; I don't drink... but I'd definitely vote you for President.


----------



## Ruby

departuresong: I'm sorry, but I hardly know what to say about you.  I am glad you're still here after so many years.   I know I'd miss you if you left for good.  On the other hand, you seem much sourer now than you did when I first met you, half a decade ago.  You should lighten up a bit - other people might be nicer to you then.


----------



## Mewtwo

what only two people have said things about meeee :< Seriously, I need opinions.

Barubu: Is an awesome dude with an awesome avvie who is an awesome consoler =D

Zim: i hate you When you're not dissing me in Forum Games (which i think we need to do thast again that was funnnn) you're a pretty nice guy.


----------



## Yarnchu

Alright, I guess a couple more:

Zim: I feel like I should know you, but I don't. However, I discovered Trololo a few days ago and I thank you for bringing back those happy memories of watching it uh a few days ago.

Castform: Yeah, I pretty much feel the same way. XD I do recall agreeing with you a lot.


----------



## Mhaladie

So like. I pretty much like everyone unless they do/say really dumb things repeatedly.

But as far as people I am especially close to or talk to a lot, there sadly aren't a ton on here! That's probably because I go through long periods of not coming here so probably(?) people don't think much of me, either. I think most of the more aloof, older forumgoers are super cool, but would be too worried to talk to them. The only two exceptions for that are really surskitty and opal, who I sometimes talk to and who I am not so frightened of anymore. I'll shout out to the couple of people that come to mind immediately...

Dannichu; yeah you're pretty much the biggest irritant in my life and basically every day I wish I never met you. 

Nah. You're really great. You're like... my Mhals. I think you know how great I think you are (even if I'm STILL lazy at writing you proper letters, dammit), so I'll tell you an embarrassing story; for some reason when I first started coming here I thought you were _massively awesome_ and totally hero-worshiped you and was super-nervous about writing the very first PM in a long chain of them to you. In fact, I plotted to befriend you by drawing things from fandoms we shared and everything. And I feel it actually worked reasonably well! Visiting you was probably one of the best trips, if not the best trip I have ever taken in my life. <3

surskitty! I do not talk to you enough. Obviously I must think you're pretty cool because I made you a squid hat. I guess I'm still a tiny bit nervous, talking to you, because I'm always worried we won't have anything to talk about! But then we usually do.

opal, not gonna lie, even though I talk to you every now and again, I'm still kind of terrified of you. You just always sound so intelligent! For some reason I'm always taken aback when you say things to me like how you liked the poems I wrote and how you were sad our visits to England didn't coincide. I guess I shouldn't be like that, but I must just be easily intimidated. You're pretty much the coolest, though, so I should get over myself and talk to you more, maybe..?

Arylett and Cirrus; I'm putting you two together because with both of you, I liked you pretty well in my earlier days here, because you were both nice and Arylett especially was wonderful about drawing-related things, but I don't think I talked to either of you *too* much... but I actually got to know both of you better while I wasn't here for the longest time, via twitter and facebook. Funny how that happens.

If I didn't mention you, seriously, no offense meant or anything, you probably came to mind and I just thought "oh yeah, they're pretty cool, but I don't really have any interesting story to tell about them so..?" 

Most of you are usually fairly excellent.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Flora: I've never quite talked to you that much, so I don't know bunchloads about you. But you seem pretty awesome and seem to know and like a lot of the people that I know and like.

Mhals: Your plots to get Dannichu amused me for some reason. XD Anyways... I still love your art. Seriously, illustration, agree so much with Cake. But that is funny how that happens, on FB/Twitter. Aha, I thought all I posted was weird random things about nothing on there. We should, to say something totally generic, talk more. 'Cause from what I've seen, you seem awesome in this quirky cool way.


----------



## Ferasquilee

I've read alot of posts so far, and here are the people I think are awesome: Mewtwo (is very thoughtful. Yay for thoughtfulness!), Blastoise (is generally helpful), KronoGreen (is very active on the forums so it's hard to miss him) and Flora and Ashes (an interesting person).

I haven't been mentioned once, but I just registered in April, so it's not very strange.

The ones I haven't mentioned yet are people I don't really think about so much, so I don't really have an opinion on them.

I'm sure that I forgot someone...


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I haven't been mentioned yet but I'm not surprised tbh, since I only hang around the Non-Pokémon section and I'm not in #tcod.

I don't really know anyone here that well, the only people I've spoken to off-site are (iirc) Kindling Queen and Lorem Ipsum, who both seem pretty cool, though LI's Conservatism kinda irks me because David Cameron is shit.

I have tremendous respect for the wit and intelligence of what I always call in my head THE BIG 10, who are Butterfree, opaltiger, Ruby, surskitty, Tailsy, VPLJ, Music Dragon, Verne, departuresong, Dannichu and Dezzuu. I don't even know what makes you guys THE BIG 10 but you seem like people I'd like to get to know if not for the fact that (for some probably unhealthy reason) your disapproval scares me. I have serious fucking issues clearly.

Also, Zephyrous Castform is a really nice guy. I enjoy those rare occasions when I speak with him.

EDIT: Fuck me, there's eleven people in my BIG 10. It would take me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Espeon said:


> Kratos Aurion is afraid of lots of social contact! You really need to talk more or, so I feel. Life is for fun and living. Don't be afraid of making social contact with any of us beyond leaving the occasional post. :P


But I'm genetically predisposed to hate everyone! Trufax!

lol I can't believe I spent time reading this thread even though I knew ahead of time that I had nothing worth saying and no one would have anything to say about me. I imagine this is due primarily to the fact that I more or less stopped posting everywhere except ASB. Everyone has subsequently forgotten the other posts I made anywhere else and thus their "this person seems smart"/"this person is actually an idiot who should probably shut up and gtfo" opinions without me making my half-asleep/riddled-with-other-problems-posts-when-I-shouldn't-have (guh) to reinforce that.

...okay actually I do still post while half-asleep and when I should be doing other things, but at least because it's all upkeep stuff in ASB/wi-fi there is less reason for people to have a negative opinion of me other than "lazy"!

I... don't hate anyone here (except when I do; genetically predisposed and all that)? There was a time when several people branded me as an idiot and I was marginally upset by this, but... now that I am actually attempting to exercise some self-control I find that I agree wholeheartedly with most of their assessments and see no reason to hold it against them, so. Genetic predisposition prevents me from socializing much and so I can't form much of a worthwhile opinion on anyone other than the occasional "please do not post ever again _gawd_". There are several people I find pretty cool or at least respect, but that's just generally speaking and I don't have anything specific to say about most of 'em. The only people I really talk to regularly are Negrek, Kusarigamaitachi and Whivit (and Prairie Chicken, whom none of you know because she is both new here and never posts), and that's a whole bunch of non-TCoD stuff about murder and exploding towns and metronomeophobia that is not worth bringing up here. Especially since I doubt they'll even bother with this thread in the first place.

I guess I do owe the resident metalfags for inadvertently introducing me to the genre, even if I do only listen to a limited subset and really would not be as interesting to talk to about it as some of you seem to think. Give up, AKdeparturefurret, I'm actually really boring.

Oh, and Espeon and Vixie (and Midnight and a few other people to a lesser extent) need to leave me alone. >| I refuse to succumb to your peer pressure! Hell, I refuse to have peers!

MY VAGUE OPINIONS IN A NUTSHELL (teal deer: I DON'T ACTUALLY HATE ANY OF YOU). YOU ARE WELCOME. I'm going to go back to my corner now.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*pokes kratos in the direction of espeon and vixie*


----------



## Tarvos

ok my opinions are as follows, but this can be based on old experience since I talk to only two or three members regularly:

Ruby - is a generally intelligent quiet guy. He is also very British. I like him, for he is intelligent and whatnot. He listens to Bach and Jimi Hendrix. I am lost for words at his ability to conceive word jokes out of nowhere.

Ultraviolet - I love you. You know that. You must know that. You are extremely cool.

Tailsy - I wish I still talked to you. I miss the old days.

opal - also been a while. I unfortunately only use MSN these days. I don't go on IRC or anything so yeah, I'm out of touch with you and most others unfortunately.

AK - former whineboy, kinda cool

surskitty -- You're weird. In a kinda cool way. In a kind of bad way. I forget about postcards. You're generally cool.


----------



## Ruby

I feel terrible forgetting to mention you in my original post, Watershed.  I forgot about Furret as well.  Sorry, you two!  I wasn't thinking.  Well, Watershed, you are intelligent, you write poetry of a high quality, you can be a little harsh here on the forums, like me, but you're actually perfectly kind and upstanding.  You _have_ to get HGSS.  Apart from that, there's not much to say.


----------



## Adriane

I'd like to get to know Ruby better. I feel like I'm missing out on someone awesome! And I've certainly been here long enough.


----------



## Wargle

Mewtwo said:


> what only two people have said things about meeee :< Seriously, I need opinions.
> 
> Barubu: Is an awesome dude with an awesome avvie who is an awesome consoler =D
> 
> Zim: i hate you When you're not dissing me in Forum Games (which i think we need to do thast again that was funnnn) you're a pretty nice guy.




From what little we've actually talked, I find you to be a pretty cool person. Can't wait to Possibly Co-Gm an RP with you.

um other opinions:

Dezzu: I don't know what it is, whether something in your posts, or what I can sense to be your demeanor, but I really don't like you at all.

Cookies: ilu 'nuff said. I wish Xbox could play with PC on TF2. My Pyro and Demoman skills will defeat your Medicy and Scooty powers anyday!

sreservoir: I think I like you, but sometimes you seem like a nut.

Steele: Still an idiot.


----------



## Chopsuey

Brock said:


> Steele: Still an idiot.


Why, thank you. :O


----------



## Ether's Bane

So what do you guys think of me?


----------



## Music Dragon

You try too hard.


----------



## Autumn

I'd like to know what people think of me, too :3


----------



## Espeon

You're alright but I think that you post too many provacative posts when things tend to go a bit haywire, even if they are in jest.


----------



## ZimD

Mewtwo said:


> what only two people have said things about meeee :< Seriously, I need opinions.
> 
> Barubu: Is an awesome dude with an awesome avvie who is an awesome consoler =D
> 
> Zim: i hate you When you're not dissing me in Forum Games (which i think we need to do thast again that was funnnn) you're a pretty nice guy.


we do but i haven't had internet! you are oh-so-fun to annoy. and i mean that in the most loving way possible, i assure you


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mewtwo is lovely but worries me sometimes.

zim is another person whose lower-case typing fails to measure up to sresevoirs but he is still cool so yeah also arylett likes him so hes cool for that too

Brock is okay and a good member but a tad irritating at times.'

Steele knows karate or something so I have to be nice to him. But I totally would be anyway because he is a good member and I loves him.

Leafpool and I should talk more since I think we could be _totally not* boyfriend and girlfriend marbychu shut *_*up*. Wait no, he got banned.


----------



## Strife89

*Strife89 feels that he's lost a lot of respect in the eyes of #tcod. He earned it.*

Kinda surprised no one's issued a suspension, yelled at me, or anything. ._.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*looks around for comments about self, finds none*

My thoughts:

Mewtwo: from what I've seen, good at spriting
Blastoise: has a good sense of humor. (also first person to greet me at TCoD. Thnx.)
Rock-Ground: in my opinion, a bit shy, yet has a lot of posts (?) (also, a good opponent. but trust me, he's going to lose our ASB battle, and I sense he'll be goin' down swingin'.)
Mawile: a decent spriter, though I hate how he keeps *Stealing my introducion message* which proves he is irratating at times. (I know you can read this, Mawile)
Zackrinian: a pretty friendly person. sort of reminds me of an old friend I had at a private school I left.
That's about it, for now.


----------



## ....

RespectTheBlade said:


> *
> Mawile: a decent spriter, though I hate how he keeps *Stealing my introducion message* which proves he is irratating at times (I know you can read this, Mawile)


:D


----------



## RespectTheBlade

> Originally Posted by *RespectTheBlade*
> 
> Mawile: a decent spriter, though I hate how he keeps *Stealing my introducion message* which proves he is irratating at times (I know you can read this, Mawile)





Mawile said:


> :D


I rest my case.


----------



## Superbird

RespectTheBlade said:


> Mawile: a decent spriter, though I hate how he keeps *Stealing my introducion message* which proves he is irratating at times. (I know you can read this, Mawile)


I was the one who was actually quoting you during your "Hiatus". I've stopped now, though.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

superbird said:


> I was the one who was actually quoting you during your "Hiatus". I've stopped now, though.


yes, and I believe I thanked you (once) for that. However, Mawile kept taking that message without quoting me.


----------



## Adriane

Sorry, but... does it _really matter_?


----------



## ultraviolet

What I don't understand is how a piece of text is even a welcome if it's just the same thing being copy-pasted in every new thread; if you want to welcome someone, I honestly think you should be sincere about it and make an effort, because really there's not much point other than postcount+.
so yeah my opinion of people who do this isn't that good, generally :/


----------



## Espeon

Strife89 said:


> *Strife89 feels that he's lost a lot of respect in the eyes of #tcod. He earned it.*
> 
> Kinda surprised no one's issued a suspension, yelled at me, or anything. ._.


Surprisingly, we are a lot more tolerable than people seem to think we are.


----------



## Zuu

ultraviolet said:


> What I don't understand is how a piece of text is even a welcome if it's just the same thing being copy-pasted in every new thread; if you want to welcome someone, I honestly think you should be sincere about it and make an effort, because really there's not much point other than postcount+.
> so yeah my opinion of people who do this isn't that good, generally :/


the Introduction forum is a steaming pile of shit and you as a mod should smite it.


----------



## Pook

I hate most of you.


----------



## Adriane

Dezzuu said:


> the Introduction forum is a steaming pile of shit and you as a mod should smite it.


We don't have that power.


----------



## nastypass

Vixie said:


> We don't have that power.


Sure you do!  Just lock all the threads on page 1, then lock all the new ones until Butterfree or opal kills it!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Most of you are pretty funny, the artwork is amazing, and some of the few people I started off not liking have grown on me.


----------



## Tarvos

Introductions do not need a separate forum. Make a single introduction thread somewhere.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Vixie said:


> Sorry, but... does it _really matter_?


Not particularly, it just give us something to talk about.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I think you guys are all pretty cool. I like the relaxed atmosphere here and the actual intelligent conversation that happens most of the time.


----------



## Phantom

I wish I knew more people here. Maybe if I got #tcod that would happen. Otherwise I don't know many people personally, but TCoD is a great place nonetheless.


----------



## Superbird

As of late I've begun to question sreservoir's sanity. Not much, though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

well, then, whyever don't you?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Superbird said:


> As of late I've begun to question sreservoir's sanity. Not much, though.


...how so?


----------



## Adriane

sreservoir said:


> ...how so?


To be fair, I do it, too, sometimes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hrml!


----------



## Green

I like res.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

okay, I will admit I am insane, but is tipping you off to that? it must be found and destroyed!


----------



## Pwnemon

sreservoir said:


> okay, I will admit I am insane, but is tipping you off to that? it must be found and destroyed!


Stuff like forgetting the word "what" when you type.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

efficiency, efficiency!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Well, res, saying outright that you are insane _does_ incline me to believe that...


----------



## Tailsy

Maybe he's just messin' with ya?


----------



## Harlequin

This thread needs more Harlequin. Like, stat. 

Off the top of my head, this is what I think of some forum-people:

*Verne
*
Well we had an RP together. It was cool. Dood has some awesome characters and stuff. Fun guy. 

*Tailsy

*Tailsy's always happy. I like Tailsy.

*surskitty

*surskitty is great and often provides me with links to hilarious/awesome things. Also, she bought _Anathem_ and _The Night Watch_ series which gains her like a trillion awesomepoints.

*opaltiger

*I find opaltiger's interest in biology to be very refreshing and I quite enjoy many of his views. He's an intelligent guy and we have a bunch of stuff in common. Good times.

*Dannichu

*<3 Your love of Buffy makes me weep, I swear. You're a very nice person, too.

*Kusari

*Kusari is great, srs. 

Um. Oh.

*#tcod ~2009

*I don't know how the make up of #tcod has changed recently or in the past year, but from my last look inside I have to say you're all a nice bunch of people. Most of the time I enjoyed chatting with you and I don't think I actively disliked any of the regulars there. I'm addressing this to all of them because I don't have much to say about everyone specifically, so I'd rather just give you all the same message at the same time. It was fun times and I hope everyone is now doing what they want to be doing.


----------



## Pwnemon

Opal is a guy and Surskitty is a girl?

*Mind explodes* *Again*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

and both prefer their names lowercase, did you know?


----------



## opaltiger

There's a gender field and everything.


----------



## surskitty

... though I don't have mine filled in.


----------



## Adriane

James said:


> ... though I don't have mine filled in.


surskitty _is_ kind of manlier than the majority of #tcod.

And her old high school, apparently.


----------



## Harlequin

Her sparkles say otherwise.

*sparkle*


----------



## Pwnemon

The name "James" is far from helpful either.


----------



## Harlequin

Pwnemon said:


> The name "James" is far from helpful either.


She's pretending to be James. It was part of a joke she pulled with Tailsy, who is now *Jessie. *It's not like your name is Pwnemon or my name is Harlequin, is it?


----------



## Adriane

Pwnemon said:


> The name "James" is far from helpful either.


She is just gay for James. Even if she doesn't like to admit it.


----------



## surskitty

Vixie said:


> surskitty _is_ kind of manlier than the majority of #tcod.
> 
> And her old high school, apparently.


Not like that's hard.

They're scared of bugs!  What am I supposed to do, scream like a dumbass?





Harlequin said:


> Her sparkles say otherwise.
> 
> *sparkle*


They're manly.





Pwnemon said:


> The name "James" is far from helpful either.


James spends most of his time up until the beginning of DP in a dress.





Harlequin said:


> She's pretending to be James. It was part of a joke she pulled with Tailsy, who is now *Jessie. *It's not like your name is Pwnemon or my name is Harlequin, is it?


It's a good joke, since some people still mix us up :'( And now I have well over three thousand screencaps of James/





Vixie said:


> She is just gay for James. Even if she doesn't like to admit it.


Gay makes it sound vaguely sexual :(


----------



## ultraviolet

how do you _do_ those sparkles, anyway?

(also I like everyone on #tcod, I think, wooo)


----------



## Tailsy

Maybe she's born with it.

MAYBE IT'S MAYBELLINE~


----------



## Zuu

*Tailsy*
I hate her for shit like ^


----------



## Minish

Jessie said:


> Maybe she's born with it.
> 
> MAYBE IT'S MAYBELLINE~


Now I have that stuck in my head again. Thanks a bunch. :C


----------



## ultraviolet

I like it when Tailsy yells. :c


----------



## Harlequin

Screenshots of James are always good. :D Manly sparkles of manliness and such. 

also <3 tailsy


----------



## Tailsy

Zuu said:


> *Tailsy*
> I hate her for shit like ^


----------



## Tarvos

I like you all.

Scratch that. I love ye all.


----------



## Zuu

Jessie said:


>


----------



## Tailsy

Zuu said:


>


----------



## Mai

I love you all. Also, uh, Pichu Chris is run to RP with. Well, everyone is. I want your opinion of the idiot weird person now! (Me)

And Tailsy is *HILARIOUS*.


----------



## Superbird

Dragonair: 1)You're not new.
2) you're OK, at least I don't question your sanity.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^you're great at scratching, and I must agree with you about flying pokemon in general-they are epic. Most of my favorite pokemon are flying-typed, after all. Even though I lack direct interaction with Tailsy, I must agree that she is hilarious, so.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm glad I induce so much hilarity! :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Jessie said:


>


My computer was running really slow when I saw this just now
You have no idea how awesome it looks in slow motion :0


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Everyone on this forum seems to find kewl GIFs and I wish I knew the source of this amazing awesome GIF finding power. *does not have amazing awesome GIFs*

And peeps here be cool in general methinks. Except for the people that suck.

Man those guys suck.


----------



## Barubu

Tailsy: Hilariously hilarious in the land of hilariousness.

Dark Shocktail: Avatar=WIN.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dark Shocktail said:


> And peeps here be cool in general methinks. Except for the people that suck.
> 
> Man those guys suck.


Dark Shocktail is not one of those people. <3

And yes, Tailsy is amusing in her fabulous GIFness and generally seems like a cool person. :3
But her usertitle taunts me with the fact that I wish I could be bothered to learn Italian.


----------



## Minish

Wow, Pwnemon. I've never met anyone less deserving of being condescending in my entire life. That is _quite_ an achievement.

...yeah, I couldn't hold it in anymore.


----------



## Tarvos

Cirrus!  We AGREE ON SOMETHING

THE UNFATHOMABLE HAS HAPPENED

LET US UNITE IN FIELDS OF STRAWBERRIES AND RAINBOWS


----------



## Pwnemon

Cirrus said:


> Wow, Pwnemon. I've never met anyone less deserving of being condescending in my entire life. That is _quite_ an achievement.
> 
> ...yeah, I couldn't hold it in anymore.


Wait. Do you mean more? Because right now I'm totally confused.

EDIT: Owait I read that wrong as being "condescended upon" instead of "condescending."


----------



## Minish

Watershed said:


> Cirrus!  We AGREE ON SOMETHING
> 
> THE UNFATHOMABLE HAS HAPPENED
> 
> LET US UNITE IN FIELDS OF STRAWBERRIES AND RAINBOWS


Heyyyy, that's not fair! I also think that WYWH was Pink Floyd's best album. :(

...I still like the strawberries and rainbows idea though.


----------



## Zuu

Jessie said:


>


----------



## Green

Actually I hate a lot of people that aren't on the irc channel. No names, obviously.


----------



## Tailsy

Zuu said:


>


----------



## Green

I am so wanting to make that my facebook picture.


----------



## Zuu

Jessie said:


>


----------



## Murkrow

And so this thread descended into just as much of a spamfest as the last thread.


----------



## Tarvos

I like Zuu.


----------



## Zuu

Watershed said:


> I like Zuu.


I like you too.


----------



## Tailsy

I don't like Zuu. :'( he's meen.


----------



## Tarvos

But I still like you, Tailsy :(


----------



## Green

But it's dezzuu :D


----------



## Zeph

Hey, uh, I don't mean to sort of interject the whole conversation and such, but surely this has gone quite vastly off topic?


----------



## Zuu

Ryubane said:


> Even funnier when you know who it is.


I was hoping someone would recognize him.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

That picture was hilarious.


----------



## Pwnemon

Topic shmopic. It's not like this isn't the insanity section- wait.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy and I were merely expressing our thoughts concerning each other as fellow forumgoers.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Hey, uh, I don't mean to sort of interject the whole conversation and such, but surely this has gone quite vastly off topic?


topic what topic i see no topic


----------



## Green

on-topic? in my tcod?

unspeakable.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

There's a lot of people here that I like but don't know very well and haven't really developed specific opinions of, e.g. opal, Ruby, Walker, Watershed, uv, Zhorken, goldenquagsire, Flora and Ashes, Espeon, etc.

But then there's *Pnwemon*.

He probably thinks I don't like him. And he's right, I don't. But I don't dislike him either. The thing about Pwnemon is that I see such great potential for intelligence in him, I actually genuinely think that if he tried, he could develop some strength of character and become a great force for change in the world.

But the fact of the matter is that Pwnemon believes in the status quo, he doesn't want anything to change, least of all himself. And so the sad thing is that he will probably always be the stubborn, rude, arrogant, wilfully ignorant egomaniac that fills our days with rage and quiet mutters of "wtf?".

And that _is_ a sad thing, because he has a lot of potential.

Pwnemon is like a lost traveller in the middle of a great frozen wasteland. All his life, he has been huddle around a fire of burning shit that he pulled from his own ass. The fire keeps him warm, it comforts him, it's stable. But it's unhealthy for a human to sit around a fire of their own burning shit their whole lives. Even though it's scary to leave behind something you've always clung to for comfort, Pwnemon needs to get up off his sorry ass and leave it behind. He needs to have the bravery to walk away from the fire. Then he needs the strength of character to cross the barren wasteland. He does not have to cross it alone, but he has to have the strength of character to not be tempted to another fire of burning shit as he makes his trek. And at the end of his journey, when he has crossed the wasteland and found the truth at the other side, he needs to have the intellect and, more importantly, the will to learn and change to embrace the truth.

And the truth is a cold mistress; the truth doesn't care about your feelings, the truth isn't convenient to your worldview. The truth is cold. But if you embrace the truth, if you hold it tight to your chest and refuse to let go, then you'll adapt and that burning coldness will become like a warmth and a comfort in itself.

Pwnemon needs to embrace the truth. Because if he embraces the truth, he will show the great bravery, strength of character and intelligence that he needs to reach his full potential.

But until then, I'll continue to pity him. Because his is a sad existence.


----------



## Zeph

sreservoir said:


> topic what topic i see no topic


Well this thread, if I recall correctly, is meant to be about the discussion of what forumgoers think of other forumgoers. However it seems that it's descended into, uh, a discussion between maybe four people (With occasional interjections from others!) comprising of, uh, .GIFs and not entirely relevant conversation.

I mean I don't want to come off as pretentious or, uh, 'mini-mod'ish or whatever it's called, but, y'know.


----------



## Not Meowth

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Well this thread, if I recall correctly, is meant to be about the discussion of what forumgoers think of other forumgoers. However it seems that it's descended into, uh, a discussion between maybe four people (With occasional interjections from others!) comprising of, uh, .GIFs and not entirely relevant conversation.


Tailsy was saying she thought of Zuu as a rather admirable storyteller, and Zuu in turn was saying that he thought of Tailsy as a "candle-sniffing fence fucker [who should] go climb a wall of dicks". in GIF format. You just don't _want_ to see the context.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Tailsy was saying she thought of Zuu as a rather admirable storyteller, and Zuu in turn was saying that he thought of Tailsy as a "candle-sniffing fence fucker [who should] go climb a wall of dicks". in GIF format. You just don't _want_ to see the context.


Mike is amazing and hilarious and has delicious nommable ears.


----------



## Tailsy

Don't touch each other in my presence. It makes me throw up a little bit in my mouth.

oh wait

um


----------



## Minish

also why does leafpool type like this all the time now. it looks kinda strange and non-leafpool like


----------



## Not Meowth

Cirrus said:


> also why does leafpool type like this all the time now. it looks kinda strange and non-leafpool like


in my experience leafpool spends about 85% of her time typing like this
is it just me or is it incredibly catching.


----------



## Zuu

Jessie said:


> Don't touch each other in my presence. It makes me throw up a little bit in my mouth.


----------



## Pwnemon

oh man it is catchy to type in lowercase. soon this whole site will.


----------



## Not Meowth

Pwnemon said:


> oh man it is catchy to type in lowercase. soon this whole site will.


no you are doing it wrong
full stops get left out completely and question marks turn into full stops
do you see.


----------



## Tailsy

WAT ARE U DOING YOU MOTHERFUKERS!!!!!


----------



## Green

I would ask who doesn't like me but it'd be easier to ask who /does/.


----------



## Pwnemon

oh i get it now mike

are you australian.


----------



## Not Meowth

Jessie said:


> WAT ARE U DOING YOU MOTHERFUKERS!!!!!


we are raping english grammar to within an inch of its life
why do you ask.



Pwnemon said:


> oh i get it now mike
> 
> are you australian.


can't you read my location thingy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hrml.


----------



## Pwnemon

oh sorry its just you used full stop instead of period


----------



## Zuu

Pwnemon said:


> are you australian.





> Location: England


----------



## Tailsy

I'm from the UK and I use 'full stop'.

I hate menstruating all over my sentences!!


----------



## surskitty

I also tend to say full stop over period, you know?


----------



## Dark Shocktail

I'm with the full stop crowd. I've rarely heard the term "period" used actually, in relation to the punctuation mark.


----------



## Pwnemon

well we americans like our periods

is full stop like slang or is it usually acceptable in essays and such.


----------



## Tailsy

Americans should probably take pills for that.

And yes, it's acceptable to use it in essays.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Let me say this in British:

'We Americans like our bloody periods!'

hahaha get it?

ANYWAY: St. Christopher (or whatever his name is now) is cool greenbeans and I thinks he's great and stuff. Pwnemon is to be commended for lasting here this long as a conservative (yeah he's still wrong a lot but at least he's comprehensible about most of his arguments).


----------



## Superbird

At least he isn't communist.

coughcoughturbocoughcough


----------



## Zuu

Blastoise said:


> Let me say this in British:
> 
> 'We Americans like our bloody periods!'
> 
> hahaha get it?


----------



## Zeph

Pwnemon said:


> is full stop like slang or is it usually acceptable in essays and such.


Actually in fact it'd probably be considered _incorrect_ to refer to them as 'periods' in exams here. Since, uh, they're not called that in Commonwealth English.


----------



## Tailsy

Blastoise said:


> Let me say this in British:
> 
> 'We Americans like our bloody periods!'
> 
> hahaha get it?
> 
> ANYWAY: St. Christopher (or whatever his name is now) is cool greenbeans and I thinks he's great and stuff. Pwnemon is to be commended for lasting here this long as a conservative (yeah he's still wrong a lot but at least he's comprehensible about most of his arguments).


Whyyyy did you say 'British'

respect -100


----------



## Pwnemon

What should he say? United Kingdomese?


----------



## shy ♡

_English._


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Ooh, hot-button subject.

Sorry, I guess? It _is _how someone from Britain would say it, correct?

Oh, and, nooooo my respect points I need those for illicit purposes.


----------



## Minish

_burn_~


----------



## Tailsy

Blastoise said:


> Ooh, hot-button subject.
> 
> Sorry, I guess? It _is _how someone from Britain would say it, correct?
> 
> Oh, and, nooooo my respect points I need those for illicit purposes.


I'm actually raking my nails down my face in pain.

IT IS
HOW SOMEONE
STEREOTYPICALLY FROM
ENGLAND
WOULD SAY IT

OH
MY 
GOD


----------



## Minish

It's fun being brought up in both places. You do say things like "bloody", but also things like "muckle" and if you're feeling particularly daring, "whigmaleerie". :3

...also you get to drink Irn Bru without feeling unworthy.


----------



## Tailsy

I think 'gantin' is the best word we've ever come up with.

Except maybe 'clunge'. Or 'chebs'.

OH THAT REMINDS ME do Englanders use the term 'empty' to describe a person's house while their parents are otherwise absent?

EDIT: ALSO 
your words are weird
they sound
very Highlands-ish


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I feel like I am missing something.

Britain is/was a place, correct?


----------



## Tailsy

Britain is an island consisting of Scotland, Wales, and England. It's not just Generic England Land. 

It's why the UK is called 'The United Kingdom of *Great Britain* and Northern Ireland'.


----------



## Minish

Well. your words are weird too. :( And I'm from the Borders so screw you!

...seriously, I thought "muckle" was a really common term. o-o And I've never heard the term 'empty' in that way in my entire life.


----------



## Pwnemon

Is a place AND was a place. It's the Island that includes England, Scotland, and Wales.

EDIT: nuts postninjad


----------



## Tailsy

Cirrus said:


> Well. your words are weird too. :( And I'm from the Borders so screw you!
> 
> ...seriously, I thought "muckle" was a really common term. o-o And I've never heard the term 'empty' in that way in my entire life.


LOL BORDERS
NOT REAL SCOTLAND *wavewave* GET OUT

muckle... I've heard OF it but I've never heard anyone use it! And that's iiiinteresting. It's sort of like when you tell someone who isn't Scottish that you're going to get the messages and when you come back they're like 'wtf i thought you meant the post or carrier pigeons or some shit'


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Jessie said:
			
		

> Britain is an island consisting of Scotland, Wales, and England. It's not just Generic England Land.


Yes.

But the term 'bloody' and the term 'full stop' are in use in all/most all of the pieces that make up Britain, yes?


----------



## Minish

Jessie said:


> LOL BORDERS
> NOT REAL SCOTLAND *wavewave* GET OUT
> 
> muckle... I've heard OF it but I've never heard anyone use it! And that's iiiinteresting. It's sort of like when you tell someone who isn't Scottish that you're going to get the messages and when you come back they're like 'wtf i thought you meant the post or carrier pigeons or some shit'


...>(!!! oh you did not.

omg my mother uses muckle all the time, non-ironically. It's actually quite amusing. :'D And she gets the messages! OH OH please tell me you still use the term 'jotters' in schools up there, this random Scottish teacher said it in class and everyone was like "...whut" EXCEPT ME~

I felt awesome. :3


----------



## Tailsy

Blastoise said:


> Yes.
> 
> But the term 'bloody' and the term 'full stop' are in use in all/most all of the pieces that make up Britain, yes?


'full stop' yes, 'bloody' not as much as you'd think. I rarely use bloody at all.

@Cirrus OH YEAH I DID

And yes, we say jotters! I've always wondered why people think this is weird. What the hell do YOU call them?? D:


----------



## Green

i say bloody from time to time. probably a habit from when i was a kid.


----------



## Minish

tbh nobody really uses bloody in England either unless you're a posh twat. Or me. Same with bugger. Stupid invasive new American slang >(



Jessie said:


> And yes, we say jotters! I've always wondered why people think this is weird. What the hell do YOU call them?? D:


I... think we just call them 'books'. As in, "Oh crap I forgot my English book!". Wow, we have the least exciting terms ever, I miss Scotland. :C


----------



## Green

i used to say bugger too but then i learned it's a swear in england or something.


----------



## Tailsy

It's soooo not a swear word lmfao.


----------



## Green

so i shouldn't trust the mario wiki for my info on english swears?


----------



## Tailsy

Probably not.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Cirrus said:


> tbh nobody really uses bloody in England either unless you're a posh twat. Or me. Same with bugger. Stupid invasive new American slang >(


I use bloody and bugger =< Loads! So do my mates actually. I don't hang out with peeps who would use American slang though...people who say they're going to have a butchers at something are just so much kewler ^_^


----------



## Tailsy

I just realised that Scottish slang has endless amounts of words for 'vagina'. 

GASH and CLUNGE are the best of course, but geez...


----------



## ....

I say bloody in terms of swear words. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

St. Christopher said:


> i used to say bugger too but then i learned it's a swear in england or something.


My mum still considers bugger to be a swear. But the rule is, I can say whatever I want out of her earshot, except for cunt. That one I'm never meant to say.


----------



## ultraviolet

I'm Australian. Swearing makes up approximately 45% of my vocabulary.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I abuse hrml more than any swear.


----------



## Green

hrml you to hrml.


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> I'm Australian. Swearing makes up approximately 45% of my vocabulary.


I see your 45% and raise you a 65% with an incomprehensible dialect.


----------



## ultraviolet

fuckin' scots!

(I knew you'd come into this thread and be all like 'well I'm from _scotland _so er')


----------



## Jolty

Cirrus said:


> tbh nobody really uses bloody in England either unless you're a posh twat. Or me. Same with bugger. Stupid invasive new American slang >(


lol are you serious
I am from one of the least posh places ever and everyone says bloody
I say bugger a lot less though so

also I freaking love how much Scots and Aussies swear
argh I wish people swore here as much as they do there man
England does swear a lot but it's not enough for me :B


----------



## nastypass

Jolty said:


> lol are you serious
> I am from one of the least posh places ever and everyone says bloody
> I say bugger a lot less though so
> 
> also I freaking love how much Scots and Aussies swear
> argh I wish people swore here as much as they do there man
> England does swear a lot but it's not enough for me :B


maybe you should try driving in boston or new york for a while


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Brock said:


> AND THE NUMBER ONE PERSON I WAS WRONG ABOUT:
> 
> Shadow Serenity - Again, with my untrustinglynessitudetion of newbies, I thought you to be an idiot and a spammer who'd intereupt ASB threads. But it turns out you are a great person and an awesome ref.


I totally had no idea this thread existed, nor that anyone would consider mentioning me in the first place. XD  Anyways, I'm still an idiot, lol. But I'm glad I surpassed your expectations. :D I need to get back to reffing faster, I know, I know!

Anyways, shout-out to Dannichu, the only other person who remembered I exist (according to the search function, anyway). <3 And to Steele, because I demand his frozen tea.

...I might go ahead and comment on some other people later on, but as it's 8:30 am and I haven't slept, chances are I'll word something badly and tick off someone who misinterprets a joke, so I'll wait.


----------



## Superbird

New opinion on Pwnemon: I actually like this guy. It's interesting he's managed to hold his own on this forum for this long.


----------



## Minish

Superbird said:


> New opinion on Pwnemon: I actually like this guy. It's interesting he's managed to hold his own on this forum for this long.


But... he hasn't. o-o At least 80% of arguments with him end up with him completely ignoring any counterargument he hasn't got a comeback to. And it's _really really annoying_.



Jolty said:


> lol are you serious
> I am from one of the least posh places ever and everyone says bloody
> I say bugger a lot less though so


I want to live where you live! Everywhere I've been, bloody is seen as some obsolete, quaint little phrase. :(


----------



## Superbird

Cirrus said:


> But... he hasn't. o-o


I meant without a ban or something.


----------



## Pwnemon

Hey, Turbo lasted way longer than me without a ban, and he had disliked political views AND bad grammar. It's more surprising I haven't packed up and left IMO.


----------



## Minish

Pwnemon said:


> Hey, Turbo lasted way longer than me without a ban, and he had disliked political views AND bad grammar. It's more surprising I haven't packed up and left IMO.


Um, your conservatism is the least of your problems.


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> also why does leafpool type like this all the time now. it looks kinda strange and non-leafpool like


YESSSSSS I GOT MENTIONED 8DDDD

people normally forget about me on these forums because I'm so... average. (hence my usertitle.)

also oh look I'm typing in lowercase again :V


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I can't believe I'm asking this, but I do kind of want to know what people here think of me :P


----------



## Not Meowth

Dark Shocktail said:


> My mum still considers bugger to be a swear. But the rule is, I can say whatever I want out of her earshot, except for cunt. That one I'm never meant to say.


My parents recently stopped caring if I said "shit" around them but would still tell me to watch my language if I said "bugger" :l

And the other week/month I said twat for some reason and my dad started telling me not to say words if I don't know what they mean, bless him c': Strangely I felt more comfortable saying "twat" than saying "actually dad I do know what twat means, it means vagina".



Pwnemon said:


> Hey, Turbo lasted way longer than me without a ban, and he had disliked political views


Nobody actually dislikes Turbo for being a communist iirc, that's just something he likes to say so he doesn't have to accept he's an idiot. :v


----------



## Green

I feel bad for calling people and my computer twats now.


----------



## Pwnemon

I thought it was like the British derogatory term of gays, similar to American "faggot."

Guess it's even worse.


----------



## Not Meowth

Pwnemon said:


> I thought it was like the British derogatory term of gays, similar to American "faggot."
> 
> Guess it's even worse.


I think the worst derogatory term there is for gay people in Britain is "poofter" or something :v

Also over here a faggot is a kind of meatball type thing. they're quite tasty.


----------



## Pwnemon

The literal faggot is apparently a bundle of sticks. Well at least the derogatory makes sense.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I think the worst derogatory term there is for gay people in Britain is "poofter" or something :v
> 
> Also over here a faggot is a kind of meatball type thing. they're quite tasty.


Nah, fag is considered far worse than poofter. But then again, most swear words in English can be dropped into conversation very casually without malice. It's intent of how they're used that determines how offensive it is, at least in my experience. 

And I've also heard someone shout: "If you don't shut up I'm going to twat you!" England is _magical_. 

Back on topic: Apparently Pwnemon is being focused on. He seems pretty insecure to me. Feeling the need to defend himself the way a dog protects a bone it's gnawing on. But sometimes he seems to almost go out of his way to get attention and point out that's he's conservative in a very liberal forum. *shrugs* I try to just answer the question on hand rather than get dragged into a debating war with him, seeing how it goes when other people try talking to him.


----------



## Phantom

Dark Shocktail said:


> Back on topic: Apparently Pwnemon is being focused on. He seems pretty insecure to me. Feeling the need to defend himself the way a dog protects a bone it's gnawing on. But sometimes he seems to almost go out of his way to get attention and point out that's he's conservative in a very liberal forum.





Like they seem to be looking for an argument?


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Charizard2K said:


> Like they seem to be looking for an argument?


Maybe. Or like he wants to be known for it. I don't claim to know him very well.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dark Shocktail said:


> Nah, fag is considered far worse than poofter.


Er but fag means cigarette. :v



> And I've also heard someone shout: "If you don't shut up I'm going to twat you!" England is _magical_.


I should probably mention to those who don't know that "twat" used in this context means to hit someone, usually via headbutt. :J


(Did I mention Dark Shocktail is amazing
Seriously she's the loveliest person ever :3c)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I probably say "bloody" more often than most people in the UK do. Aloud, anyway. I have no idea why this is or where I picked it up, living in Georgia and New York of all places, but I do.

*leaves again*


----------



## Murkrow

sreservoir needs to stop saying the h word.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

hrml! and apparently you can't even spell sreservoir! hrml!


----------



## Not Meowth

I've spelt it "sreseseservoir" several times then gone "wait that's actually about three times too long" :v 

Also lots more people seem to be saying "hrml" now, you may have started something.


----------



## Murkrow

I corrected it from "sesrevoid" (I type badly) which must have left artifacts.

Also what's so special about the number referred to in your usertitle?

Also also I hope you haven't been mistreating my Togepis >:(


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it's an approximation of my uid.

and your togepis are now scarfed and have air slash. no loss.


----------



## Codename Salamander

I think sreservoir is a boner


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I think it is a dicktroll.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

http://pastebin.com/1Qs7NyEc


----------



## Pwnemon

sreservoir said:


> http://pastebin.com/1Qs7NyEc


hrml


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I see your hrml and raise you hrml hrml.


----------



## Autumn

hrml hrml hrml hrml hrml hrml hrml

what now


----------



## Adriane

I am going to smite you all for spamming if you don't stop >:(


----------



## Murkrow

I like how now spamming is an issue but it wasn't a few pages back when there was a picture war going on.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Vixie seems the sort of person you don't want to be on the wrong side of when she's being trigger-happy. hrml.


----------



## Autumn

on topic, I'm very curious to know what you people think of me.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you're average and mediocre, of course.

uh, when'd you start lowercasing? I never noticed that. despite having done... something? in a recent coversation about it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(what does hrml mean?!?!?) oh, and Leafpool, you're cool.

But I do still want to know what you crazy people think of me...

Edit: oh dear lord I do believe I have been ninja'd


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> you're average and mediocre, of course.


YES I HAVE ACHIEVED MY GOAL



> uh, when'd you start lowercasing? I never noticed that. despite having done... something? in a recent coversation about it.


... um. a while ago, I think.


----------



## Adriane

sreservoir said:


> Vixie seems the sort of person you don't want to be on the wrong side of when she's being trigger-happy. hrml.


And that's how Sue Vixie "C"s it c:


----------



## Phantom

So, I've been trying to get to know people better. 

A few 


Butterfree: For some reason scares the living hell out of me even though I've never really knew her... maybe it's kind of an evil overlord kinda thing.

Pwnemon- Sometimes I seriously want to beat you over the head with a stick of celery. Don't hate, rather more of a pity thing and in recognition of your young age. 

TES; smart person, who assists me in whipping Pwnemon on a regular basis.

sreservior: seriously hated you in the beginning, but over time I've come to realize you're just insane... in a good way.


----------



## ultraviolet

> Butterfree: For some reason scares the living hell out of me even though  I've never really knew her... maybe it's kind of an evil overlord kinda  thing.


it makes me sad that people are afraid of Butterfree! :C I haven't talked to her a whole lot but she's certainly not _scary_, and she's wicked cool at mafia.


----------



## Adriane

Charizard2K said:


> Butterfree: For some reason scares the living hell out of me even though I've never really knew her... maybe it's kind of an evil overlord kinda thing.


All the mods except uv and Tailsy (and she's just a maybe) are scarier than Butterfree. Just a little tip~ :D


----------



## Shadow Serenity

I was a bit intimidated of Butterfree at first, but after asking a question or two on TQFTL mini-forum, she isn't that scary.


----------



## Phantom

Maybe it's a lingering feeling after me being rather annoying back on IF?


----------



## Superbird

While we're on the subject of Butterfree, I, like, worship her amazing...creating things... capabilities and such.


----------



## surskitty

Vixie said:


> All the mods except uv and Tailsy (and she's just a maybe) are scarier than Butterfree. Just a little tip~ :D


I'm terrifying.


----------



## Espeon

James said:


> I'm terrifying.


Yes. Yes, you are.

Butterfree is definitely one of the nicest people I know at and around the forums. She was the first person I was actually friendly with around TCoD, if I recall correctly.

I think the moderation staff, minus surskitty, are all really approachable and people should stop being less scared. :P


----------



## surskitty

Espeon said:


> I think the moderation staff, minus surskitty, are all really approachable and people should stop being less scared. :P


I'm approachable D:
...
...
>E >E >E
... :B?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Vixie said:


> All the mods except uv and Tailsy (and she's just a maybe) are scarier than Butterfree. Just a little tip~ :D


No. Just... no. Tailsy is terrifying. I have nightmares about her. She haunts my dreams and my every waking moment.


----------



## Adriane

Kratos Aurion said:


> No. Just... no. Tailsy is terrifying. I have nightmares about her. She haunts my dreams and my every waking moment.


Hence why she was just a "maybe". There are obvious exceptional cases such as yours.


----------



## Tailsy

Kratos Aurion said:


> No. Just... no. Tailsy is terrifying. I have nightmares about her. She haunts my dreams and my every waking moment.


----------



## Espeon

James said:


> I'm approachable D:
> ...
> ...
> >E >E >E
> ... :B?



...derp? :P

*hugs surskitty >:D*


----------



## nastypass

espeon confirmed to have a death wish


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Sooo, what do people think of me?

I don't tend to form negative opinions of people without good reason (eg Turbo) but I tend to think well of people who give me business in the Safari Zone, or those who do something for me, or similar. Also, Alraune is wonderful and amazing.


----------



## surskitty

Espeon said:


> ...derp? :P
> 
> *hugs surskitty >:D*


[hugs!]



Walker said:


> espeon confirmed to have a death wish


[STABS]


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Sooo, what do people think of me?
> 
> I don't tend to form negative opinions of people without good reason (eg Turbo) but I tend to think well of people who give me business in the Safari Zone, or those who do something for me, or similar. Also, Alraune is wonderful and amazing.


well.... um... you're not a bad person. but, that's about all i can say. You're not obnoxious or annoying, that's for sure. and you helped close an introduction thread XD.


----------



## ....

James said:


> I'm approachable D:
> ...
> ...
> >E >E >E
> ... :B?


...

:D

*hugs*


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Jessie said:


>


*whimper*

_leave me alone_


----------



## hopeandjoy

But I don't find anyone here scary!

And I have omniphobia.


----------



## Green

jessies' erufun and my lickilicky are like ~best tea party pals~

we have action figures


----------



## Tailsy

Kratos Aurion said:


> *whimper*
> 
> _leave me alone_


*badtouch*

i just wanna looooove youuuuu
let me loooove you


----------



## surskitty

Mawile said:


> ...
> 
> :D
> 
> *hugs*


[hugs!]


----------



## ....

James said:


> [hugs!]


*hugs more!*


----------



## Superbird

NOTE: Mini_Moonwalker reminds me of this always happy, peppy girl at my school. That is a good thing.


----------



## nothing to see here

> hrml! and apparently you can't even spell sreservoir! hrml!


Just found out I've been misreading your username for... however long I've been on here, I guess.  For some odd reason I used to read it as "srsreservoir".  No idea where I was getting two extra letters...

Now that I think about it, that's not the first time that's happened.  For the longest time I would always mis-read "Medical Meccanica" (...that's probably spelled wrong) as "Medical Marijuana" somehow.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Sooo, what do people think of me?
> 
> I don't tend to form negative opinions of people without good reason (eg Turbo) but I tend to think well of people who give me business in the Safari Zone, or those who do something for me, or similar. Also, Alraune is wonderful and amazing.


I hate you.

But you already knew that, right?


----------



## Green

for some reason i think i'm the only one who likes squorn


----------



## Wargle

I ~kinda like Squorn.

Didn't trust her at first though cause she joined like _right_ after Joseph :NIght Shade was banned from ASB.


----------



## Tarvos

I dislike people who ask what I think of them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

St. Christopher said:


> for some reason i think i'm the only one who likes squorn


----------



## Tarvos

Then you wouldn't be anymore.


----------



## Pwnemon

I really haven't made an opinion on squorn yet but from what I've seen it seems that she's really perseverant trying again and again for the referee position!


----------



## goldenquagsire

sreservoir said:


> uh, when'd you start lowercasing? I never noticed that. despite having done... something? in a recent coversation about it.


just posting to say that lowercasing is superior form of communication especially when mixed with exclaimation points! and /slashes/ and *asterisks* for emphasis instead of BBcode.


----------



## Pwnemon

Negrek: Procrastinates like a /boss/. :|


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> just posting to say that lowercasing is superior form of communication especially when mixed with exclaimation points! and /slashes/ and *asterisks* for emphasis instead of BBcode.


studies _do_ show that lowercase is the easiest case to read in!

ALTHOUGH EVERYONE TYPING LIKE THIS WOULD PROBABLY GIVE EVERYONE A HEADACHE AFTER A DAY OR SO, SO I DON'T THINK IT'S MUCH OF AN ACHIEVEMENT


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

It's... sorta nice to see people's reactions to me? Kam's is nothing new, and I knew people were suspicious of me, but apart from that it seems good.
(Oh, yes, I really am perseverant. I will keep applying until I get it.)


----------



## goldenquagsire

Jessie said:


> studies _do_ show that lowercase is the easiest case to read in!
> 
> ALTHOUGH EVERYONE TYPING LIKE THIS WOULD PROBABLY GIVE EVERYONE A HEADACHE AFTER A DAY OR SO, SO I DON'T THINK IT'S MUCH OF AN ACHIEVEMENT


but isn't lowercase + capitals when appropriate better? O_o


----------



## shy ♡

Pwnemon said:


> Negrek: Procrastinates like a /boss/. :|


Actually she just has a life.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

goldenquagsire said:


> but isn't lowercase + capitals when appropriate better? O_o


Oh Arceus _yes_.


----------



## Tailsy

goldenquagsire said:


> but isn't lowercase + capitals when appropriate better? O_o


NO


----------



## 1. Luftballon

goldenquagsire said:


> but isn't lowercase + capitals when appropriate better? O_o


only equal to. and when are capitals better? never!


----------



## Wargle

caps only own when you want to go OMFG I WILL EAT YOU GET IN MAH BELLT RAWR!!!


----------



## ultraviolet

Pwnemon said:
			
		

> Negrek: Procrastinates like a /boss/. :|


er, she does kind of run the entire ASB? I think that's kind of harsh. :<


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

aside from being obnoxious and loud in im's i have to actually remind myself on capitalization. i usually remember punctuation, though. hopefully.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Everyone who does roleplays is awesome.

More later


----------



## Harlequin

Everyone should just love me. It has been decreed. Provide.


----------



## Minish

i think anyone who types like this has no business being a grammar nazi :} they tend to go hand-in-hand and it annoys me!

...why is typing like this so addictive, I keep trying it and always feel so... satisfied


----------



## goldenquagsire

Cirrus said:


> i think anyone who types like this has no business being a grammar nazi :} they tend to go hand-in-hand and it annoys me!


but it's a literary thing! if it was good enough for e.e. cummings it's good enough for the rest of us.



> ...why is typing like this so addictive, I keep trying it and always feel so... satisfied


welcome to the snark side. :)


----------



## Tailsy

E.E. Cummings can suck my dick.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

are you implying that e. e. cummings never existed?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Sooo, what do people think of me?
> 
> I don't tend to form negative opinions of people without good reason (eg Turbo) but I tend to think well of people who give me business in the Safari Zone, or those who do something for me, or similar. Also, Alraune is wonderful and amazing.


I've always thought your name was seriously one of the coolest usernames in this place. It always gets like, stuck on my tongue and I can't stop saying it. So that sort of made you a bit awesome already in my book, but I don't actually know you. So that's all I can say.

Oh and Cheatmaster seems cool and amusing, although I don't know him that well. But you're already starting to get on my good side, ahaha.


----------



## Tailsy

sreservoir said:


> are you implying that e. e. cummings never existed?


I'm implying that he should be tonguing my balls right now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Ruby said:
			
		

> Say you hate everyone in the What do you think of fellow forumgoers? thread.


I hate you all so much it makes my lungs itch


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I've always thought your name was seriously one of the coolest usernames in this place. It always gets like, stuck on my tongue and I can't stop saying it. So that sort of made you a bit awesome already in my book, but I don't actually know you. So that's all I can say.


Hahaha. I was severely struggling for a name when I came up with this. Skw-orrN-sheLL-uss-bay-tAA~


----------



## Tailsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I hate you all so much it makes my lungs itch


So does my penis. >:(


----------



## Espeon

Jessie said:


> So does my penis. >:(


Your STDs aren't acting up again, are they dear?


----------



## Zuu

Espeon said:


> Your STDs aren't acting up again, are they dear?


you seem to be implying that it wouldn't take a dozen physicians to determine which one was on the rise.


----------



## Tailsy

Zuu said:


> you seem to be implying that it wouldn't take a dozen physicians to determine which one was on the rise.


ai son. jist 'cause you wantae sook ma boaby.


----------



## Tarvos

oh my


----------



## Espeon

Zuu said:


> you seem to be implying that it wouldn't take a dozen physicians to determine which one was on the rise.


Who ever said it was just the one STD? Poor Tailsy. :(


----------



## RespectTheBlade

ultraviolet said:


> er, she does kind of run the entire ASB? I think that's kind of harsh. :<


i kind of get what he's saying. i haven't had my ref test grade, and it's been like two months. 

and capitals are overated. wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

And yet you chalk this up to procrastination, as opposed to the senior year of college, a full-league revamp and internet troubles she has mentioned on more than one occasion?

It is not killing you to wait for something as simple as a ref test. Really.


----------



## Green

She's 21. She has a /life/. Be patient for god's sake.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

(unlike green)


----------



## Superbird

Turbo has maybe changed?


----------



## Green

sreservoir said:


> (unlike green)


As in I'm impatient or have no life?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

either, or both, depending on the phase of the moon.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Kratos Aurion said:


> And yet you chalk this up to procrastination, as opposed to the senior year of college, a full-league revamp and internet troubles she has mentioned on more than one occasion?
> 
> It is not killing you to wait for something as simple as a ref test. Really.


Sorry. And you're right. I just kind of get (in the lossest sense) what Pwnemon was saying.


----------



## Phantom

Superbird said:


> Turbo has maybe changed?



Turbo had his chance a long time ago, it doesn't matter if he had changed. He got banned, and then came back... a lot, which is wrong anyways so he doesn't deserve another chance.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

apparently it never learned the first rule of ban evasion: don't advertise the fact.


----------



## nothing to see here

> and capitals are overated. wouldn't you agree?


They seem to be pretty underrated, actually, going by how many people are randomly ignoring them these days...

My opinion on the whole capitalization thing:
Typing like this >> typing like this > Typing Like This > TYPING LIKE THIS >>> TYPIN LIEK THIZ!1!1!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

<-- sentence starts here; sentence ends here -->.


----------



## Superbird

El Garbanzo said:


> They seem to be pretty underrated, actually, going by how many people are randomly ignoring them these days...
> 
> My opinion on the whole capitalization thing:
> Typing like this >> typing like this > Typing Like This > TYPING LIKE THIS >>> TYPIN LIEK THIZ!1!1!


Typing Like This>>typing like this>>TYPING LIKE THIS>>Typing Like This(really unreadable font color)>>Typing Like This(really annoys me)>>TYPIN LIEK TIS1


----------



## 1. Luftballon

capitalization is kind of syntactically redundant.


----------



## Murkrow

sreservoir said:


> capitalization is kind of syntactically redundant.


I don't care about any of this, I still find typing without capitalisation terribly annoying. It often gives me the impression of arrogance or trying to sound apathetic, whether or not that's true.


----------



## Tailsy

i am so apathetic of this world that i lack in capitals to show how much i don't care

:(((((((((( crawwwwllingggg iiiiiiiiinnnn my skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn


----------



## Espeon

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I don't care about any of this, I still find typing without capitalisation terribly annoying. It often gives me the impression of arrogance or trying to sound apathetic, whether or not that's true.


I know exactly what you mean. To me, it often sends out a message which reads as such: 'I own the place, therefore I have the right to disregard capital letters'.

It just makes you look obnoxious.


----------



## Superbird

To go back to the original point of the thread, I'm seriously questioning Tailsy's sanity recently.


----------



## Harlequin

What sanity?


----------



## Pwnemon

There's a street in my neighborhood named Harlequin O.o


----------



## Harlequin

Pwnemon said:


> There's a street in my neighborhood named Harlequin O.o


There's a ton of different harlequins. Rugby teams, a kind of romance novel, books... but I'm the best kind.


----------



## Superbird

Harlequin said:


> What sanity?


The one I used to think she had.


----------



## Zeph

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I don't care about any of this, I still find typing without capitalisation terribly annoying. It often gives me the impression of arrogance or trying to sound apathetic, whether or not that's true.





Espeon said:


> I know exactly what you mean. To me, it often sends out a message which reads as such: 'I own the place, therefore I have the right to disregard capital letters'.
> 
> It just makes you look obnoxious.


Thank you.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

^Agreement.


----------



## Pwnemon

That makes 5 of us.


----------



## Tailsy

Superbird said:


> To go back to the original point of the thread, I'm seriously questioning Tailsy's sanity recently.


???

i'm perfectly sane

just linkin park follow me wherever i go
because of my apathy
dictated by my lack of capital letters...........................


----------



## Superbird

...yeah she's insane.


----------



## Pwnemon

Everyone on the site got a name change?


----------



## Murkrow

Pwnemon said:


> Everyone on the site got a name change?


Only the people who requested it in the name change thread in forum help.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

so yes, quite a few people.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

y r u gis h8in its jus ezer 2 typ liek this w/no caps bcuz caps r poinless

...

It's a slippery slope, man.


----------



## opaltiger

Blastoise said:


> y r u gis h8in its jus ezer 2 typ liek this w/no caps bcuz caps r poinless
> 
> ...
> 
> It's a slippery slope, man.


Nah, that would be a strawman.


----------



## Zuu

well ... I like how lower-case letters look. I think capital letters are kind of pointless; I use "I" because it kind of looks like a person!

also, I'm ... pretty much the opposite of arrogant, so you guys are fucking crazy and should get off your High Horses.

ALSO-THE-ROMAN-EMPIRE-WOVLD-LIKE-TO-SLAP-YOVR-SHIT


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

opaltiger said:


> Nah, that would be a strawman.


A _slippery _strawman, at least?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

I have a guide to what res means based on the idiosyncrasies in its grammar, but I can't find it right now :P

it's also fairly outdated. I should probably rewrite it.


----------



## Green

I'm damned arrogant but I don't not-capitalize.


----------



## Espeon

Zuu said:


> also, I'm ... pretty much the opposite of arrogant


Really? I've always thought of you as one of the least modest people here... :s


----------



## Tarvos

Arrogance and confidence are not the same thing anyway


----------



## Pook

Neither are butter and margarine.


----------



## Zuu

Espeon said:
			
		

> Really? I've always thought of you as one of the least modest people here... :s


I am one of the most self-depreciating people I know. feels bad, man. I guess I'm an asshole though.



NWT said:


> Not modest, but not arrogant either.
> 
> Being assertive about what you know to be correct isn't arrogance. Arrogance would be attributing extra credibility to an opinion merely because it's his, but it's not arrogant to have substantiated opinions. Zuu's just blunt.


spasibo! you are a good stalker!


----------



## Espeon

I've always had a detestation for being too blunt, though. I just find it annoying the way that people don't explain their points. I get the impression they feel we should all know what they're talking about and are stupid for asking them to explain in more detail, even if this is not the case. :(

Don't take what I've said in the wrong way at all, I do like Zuu.
(Am I being stupid or have you been absent from #tcod for a while? D:)


----------



## Zuu

I haven't been in #tcod much, no.


----------



## Espeon

Zuu said:


> I haven't been in #tcod much, no.


Pray tell, why so?


----------



## Zuu

I'm doing stuff like homework, video games, or hanging with bros.

though in most cases, I use "bros" very, very lightly.


----------



## Espeon

Ah, fair enough. :)

...bros. Some of us don't have those any more...
Silly university.


----------



## Zuu

da, my number of bros is thinned as well.


----------



## Zuu

NWT is what is known as a neo-bro or a "true" bro.


----------



## Tarvos

I WANNA BE YOUR BRO


----------



## Adriane

I am Zuu's sis, trufax.


----------



## ....

Manic Fame is awesome.
:3


----------



## ...

Last few posters~

Blastoise: You're cool. And the first person who replied to my introductory thread way back in March.

sreservoir: You are one of the best deadpan snarkers I've ever seen. Love ya

St. Christopher: You seem to have invented the personality of being lololol random. 

Espeon: I haven't seen enough of you to determine this. Oh well. :/

NWT: Same here, aside from a few occasional posts in Forum Games. But it;s hard to tell cuz everyone becomes a lololol random person there. 

Watershed: Pretty cool dude. 

The Doctor: Hm, haven't seen much of you either.

Zuu: Zuu is made of awesome. =3

Vixie: I take back what I said about sreservoir and bestow the title upon you.

Mawile: You cool.


----------



## Phantom

What's with all these people obsessing over Turbo? Making threads asking who he is... Really stop encouraging the guy.


----------



## shy ♡

Phantom said:


> What's with all these people obsessing over Turbo? Making threads asking who he is... Really stop encouraging the guy.


You realize that's a rather counterproductive post.


----------



## surskitty

This thread has too much of people not talking about me.  It is very sad.


----------



## ....

SURSKITTY IS AWESOME :3


----------



## Clover

I sort of adore surskitty, okay?! But surskitty/tailsy forever, I am totally cool with being the kid. Or possibly the family mascot animal.

But maybe surskitty is both the... spouse and the mascot animal.

... Hey, surskitty. In surskitty/tailsy, who wears the pants? It's totally you, right?


----------



## ultraviolet

MidnightSaboteur said:
			
		

> In surskitty/tailsy, who wears the pants?


well it's certainly not Tailsy.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

James is the most upbeat, sparkly moderator and I will that you should become Monarch of Glitter and Ambiguously Gay Cartoon Characters. 

...
srsly

Oh and MidnightSaboteur is also a greatly awesome modperson. Not as sparkly, though!

Oh, and who says that a relationship needs _pants _of all things?


----------



## surskitty

Mawile said:


> SURSKITTY IS AWESOME :3


SO TRUE and you are also awesome

I would've accepted you for the mascot animal club thing but I remembered that I had wanted to delete it :'(  but you're a fellow mascot animal in my head





MidnightSaboteur said:


> I sort of adore surskitty, okay?! But surskitty/tailsy forever, I am totally cool with being the kid. Or possibly the family mascot animal.
> 
> But maybe surskitty is both the... spouse and the mascot animal.
> 
> ... Hey, surskitty. In surskitty/tailsy, who wears the pants? It's totally you, right?


You're pretty awesome!!  But yes you're the kid since I'm a mascot animal in my soul more than you are.

We both wear pants!  Tailsy's got the sense between us and I have the righteous fury and some of the derp.





ultraviolet said:


> well it's certainly not Tailsy.


Tailsy is good at pants.

If you know what I mean.

(What do I mean...?)





Blastoise said:


> James is the most upbeat, sparkly moderator and I will that you should become Monarch of Glitter and Ambiguously Gay Cartoon Characters.
> 
> ...
> srsly
> 
> Oh and MidnightSaboteur is also a greatly awesome modperson. Not as sparkly, though!
> 
> Oh, and who says that a relationship needs _pants _of all things?


I'm definitely the most sparkly and the most named after an ambiguously gay cartoon character.  Not sure about upbeat!  But I will try.

Duh, everyone needs pants.  Never wear skirts when it's cold.

You're pretty cool \o\


----------



## Not Meowth

Phantom said:


> What's with all these people obsessing over Turbo? Making threads asking who he is... Really stop encouraging the guy.


Evidently, to people who've never heard of him he seems more interesting than he actually is.


----------



## ....

James said:


> SO TRUE and you are also awesome
> 
> I would've accepted you for the mascot animal club thing but I remembered that I had wanted to delete it :'(  but you're a fellow mascot animal in my head


:3 Thank you~
MASCOT ANIMALS UNITE~


----------



## Pwnemon

I didn't know res wrote for urbandictionary (Third from bottom)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

did you know I don't actually type shiftless?


----------



## Murkrow

sreservoir said:


> did you know I don't actually type shiftless?


You have caps lock on but type with shift pressed the entire time?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Rasrap Smurf said:


> You have caps lock on but type with shift pressed the entire time?





sreservoir said:


> I





sreservoir said:


> ?


----------



## Espeon

Blastoise said:


> Oh, and who says that a relationship needs _pants _of all things?


Relationships are clearly better off without pants and underwear.


----------



## Clover

Blastoise said:


> Oh and MidnightSaboteur is also a greatly awesome modperson. Not as sparkly, though!
> 
> Oh, and who says that a relationship needs _pants _of all things


I'm the least modperson of anyone. It's just so I can edit SZ facilities. And so I can be all flaunting my beautiful italics. :3




James said:


> You're pretty awesome!!  But yes you're the kid since I'm a mascot animal in my soul more than you are.
> 
> We both wear pants!  Tailsy's got the sense between us and I have the righteous fury and some of the derp.


hooray I'm pretty awesome!! Highest praise.

There is no one with more soul of a mascot animal than you.

... omg did you know that the first Google hit for "soonansu" is you

PROVES IT


----------



## Green

Midnight is an amazing person!

(though we need a meloetta event in the safari zone ;D)


----------



## Tailsy

What!!

I'm clearly the one who wears the pants here. The buttless chaps and everything, ya'll.


----------



## Green

Pants?

I've got the sexy jeans then.


----------



## surskitty

MidnightSaboteur said:


> hooray I'm pretty awesome!! Highest praise.
> 
> There is no one with more soul of a mascot animal than you.
> 
> ... omg did you know that the first Google hit for "soonansu" is you
> 
> PROVES IT


Sooooooonansu!





Jessie said:


> What!!
> 
> I'm clearly the one who wears the pants here. The buttless chaps and everything, ya'll.


I also have pants!!  With RIGHTEOUS FURY.

...

though you can keep the assless chaps.  They're yours.


----------



## Tarvos

My opinion: 

Tailsy and surskitty are equally cool.

This means both are rather awesome.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Phantom said:


> What's with all these people obsessing over Turbo? Making threads asking who he is... Really stop encouraging the guy.


I assume this is because everyone else continues to talk about him, mocking him, etc., and as such, causes the newbies to wonder exactly why we all loathe him so.

...*resumes lurking*


----------



## Zuu

I played Killing Floor with Walker yesterday and it was pretty cool. Walker's cool.


----------



## nastypass

Zuu said:


> I played Killing Floor with Walker yesterday and it was pretty cool. Walker's cool.


Any mishaps involving the Fleshpound can be blamed on that fucking Siren making half my SCAR shots miss.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

Have I mentioned that Mike is a cool dude lately? No? Well, guess what. He's _awesome_. And his ears are _delicious_. No I'm not sharing. Get your own! >:c Well, with Dwagie I'll share.

And what about teh Dwagie? She's also awesome. And has perfected the cootch-kick to an art form. Seriously, you want someone kicked somewhere uncomfortable? She's your lady.

Ah, Big Red Cherry Bomb...girl can dance. Especially with a lack of trousers. And I'm not talking about sexually ;D If you don't get it, you're a _square_ bro. That ain't cool. Get your head out of the gutter.

Skymin can command me anyday. Anyone heard her talk? It's hypnotic... luckily she only ever says lovely things and commands I would've obeyed anyway.

moon-panther is a cool dudette too. She sets herself to something, it gets done. End of, no distractions, no sidequesting for that villager with cement shoes by the gate.

Typh is my derp Pybro ( -_-)-o That is a brofist do not question it. Or I will brofist a face brah! Nah not really. About putting my brofist in a face, not about Typh being my Pybro.

Oh, and surskitty and Tailsy? Do I really have to broadcast my feelings about them? I thought it was just common knowledge that they're downright sexy as a pair (or by themselves come to think of it) and kick arse. Especially twerp arses.



I'm probably missing peeps but it's not cos I dun like you! I just have the memory of a ...thing with a bad memory.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dark Shocktail seems like one of those typical nice sensible people. I mean that in a good way. I don't know her too well, but, she seems nice, and like sort of amusing from a few FG posts I've read.


----------



## opaltiger

opaltiger said:


> Only the people I think I know well enough to talk about, so:


This was code for "people I have actually met", so my list needs some additions:

Cirrus is awesome, and I'm ashamed it took me this long to realise that. :(
Espeon is also awesome, but it took me less long to realise that, so that's okay. Also, he drinks a lot of Fanta, apparently.


----------



## ultraviolet

fucken Australia! :C I wish I could meet people without having to pay so much money.


----------



## Eloi

I'm scared of all of you. ^_^;


----------



## opaltiger

Eloi said:


> I'm scared of all of you. ^_^;


As you should be.


----------



## Eloi

opaltiger said:


> As you should be.


You scare me too! And no I'm not appending a smiley to make it seem like I am joking.


----------



## Pwnemon

Joking was opal not.


----------



## Eloi

Pwnemon said:


> Joking was opal not.


Aware am I.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I wouldn't quite say that I'm scared of the mods, but I do respect them, and usually agree with their decisions.


----------



## Eloi

FallOut Blade said:


> I wouldn't quite say that I'm scared of the mods, but I do respect them, and usually agree with their decisions.


Oh not just the mods, I'm afraid of *all* of you. You are mass-gathering of intelligent, witty people and if I slip up or disagree with any of you, I am going to get completely torn to shreds.


----------



## Superbird

Oh come on...Of course you won't get torn to shreds...

[size=-5]probably...[/size]


----------



## opaltiger

Pwnemon said:


> Joking was opal not.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Eloi

Superbird said:


> [size=-5]probably...[/size]


Not helping!



> Speak for yourself!


Actually helping!


----------



## Flora

Eloi said:


> Oh not just the mods, I'm afraid of *all* of you. You are mass-gathering of intelligent, witty people and if I slip up or disagree with any of you, I am going to get completely torn to shreds.


No no no, we only* tear your _beliefs_ to shreds, and that's only if you can't back them up. You as a _person_ will most likely remain intact.

*does not count art/fanfiction criticisms, depending on how good your work is.


----------



## Eloi

Flora said:


> No no no, we only* tear your _beliefs_ to shreds, and that's only if you can't back them up. You as a _person_ will most likely remain intact.
> 
> *does not count art/fanfiction criticisms, depending on how good your work is.


Well I define my person by my writings, artwork, and beliefs.


----------



## ultraviolet

> You are mass-gathering of intelligent, witty people and if I slip up or disagree with any of you, I am going to get completely torn to shreds.


that's only if you postulate your arguments _really stupidly_ like a lot of other theists do! unfortunately the serious business forum has acquired a distaste of theists instead of the arguments they put forward.

why do people keep being afraid of the moderators? I'm probably the most harmless person out of the mod team and I'm not even mean to people most of the time! :C


----------



## Green

the mods are awesome, we're not pokebeach man :[ (and even they got some cool bros)


----------



## Superbird

ultraviolet said:


> I'm probably the most harmless person out of the mod team and I'm not even mean to people most of the time! :C


You're also the one whom I see hanging around the least. Coincidence?


----------



## Zuu

Superbird said:


> You're also the one whom I see hanging around the least. Coincidence?


she spends most of her time, presumably, fleeing from the giant spiders that inhabit her land.


----------



## Eloi

ultraviolet said:


> that's only if you postulate your arguments _really stupidly_ like a lot of other theists do! unfortunately the serious business forum has acquired a distaste of theists instead of the arguments they put forward.


Oh, I've already given up debating anything. I'm not intelligent enough for it, I hope someone else has similar viewpoints that can debate better.



> why do people keep being afraid of the moderators? I'm probably the most harmless person out of the mod team and I'm not even mean to people most of the time! :C


I don't think any of you are mean, I am just afraid of you all.


----------



## Superbird

Wait, sorry, that's not true. Who I see least is actually probably Tailsy or Surskitty, but Butterfree posts, like, once a week. Anyway, yeah, uv's avatar threw me off. I thought she was Music Dragon for a little.


----------



## ultraviolet

Superbird said:
			
		

> You're also the one whom I see hanging around the least. Coincidence?


because I come from the great southern land of Australia! which probably means I'm around six hours ahead of you if you're from either the US or somewhere in Europe.



			
				Zuu said:
			
		

> she spends most of her time, presumably, fleeing from the giant spiders that inhabit her land.


I'm not afraid of spiders!


----------



## Superbird

^Sorry, I was thinking of Music Dragon because of the Avatar. And I was referring to posts. I barely ever see MD post. You, on the other hand...


----------



## Green

I wish America had awesome giant spiders.


----------



## ultraviolet

> ^Sorry, I was thinking of Music Dragon because of the Avatar. And I was  referring to posts. I barely ever see MD post. You, on the other hand...


we are one homogeneous identity! nah. MD's posts are more eloquent than mine.

I think I shall probably change my avatar again, if it's going to cause confusion like this.


----------



## Zuu

ultraviolet said:


> I'm not afraid of spiders!


you are some kind of freak


----------



## Green

Spiders are cute and fuzzy :[


----------



## Eloi

St. Christopher said:


> Dogs, cats, rabbits, hamsters, ferrets, and many other animals besides spiders are cute and fuzzy :[


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Green

HOW COULD YOU NOT WANT THIS ON YOUR FACE D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Eloi

St. Christopher said:


> HOW COULD YOU NOT WANT THIS ON YOUR FACE D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



>_< Not returning to this thread. God f*cking damn.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I find this spider to be cute and fuzzy:


----------



## Green

ALL OF THEM ARE

ALL OF THEM

(also scorpions are pretty badass)


----------



## Pwnemon

I love spiders and bugs yet am forced to kill them because squealy schoolgirls piss me off WHY YOU EVIL SCHOOLGIRLS YOU'RE CUTE AND INNOCENT ON THE OUTSODE YET DEVIOUS AND MANIPULATIVE ON THE INSIDE bugs are cool.


----------



## Eloi

Pwnemon said:


> I love spiders and bugs yet am forced to kill them because squealy schoolgirls piss me off WHY YOU EVIL SCHOOLGIRLS YOU'RE CUTE AND INNOCENT ON THE OUTSODE YET DEVIOUS AND MANIPULATIVE ON THE INSIDE


Um...what? ^.^;


----------



## Autumn

I once was sitting in the bathroom and I randomly closed my eyes for a second and when I opened them there was a spider descending from the ceiling a few feet away from my face.

My response? "Well, that's kinda awkward."


----------



## Superbird

Sorry uv. I recognize forumgoers by their avatars; When one changes, it takes a few minutes to recheck the name. ^_^


----------



## Espeon

opaltiger said:


> This was code for "people I have actually met", so my list needs some additions:
> 
> Cirrus is awesome, and I'm ashamed it took me this long to realise that. :(
> Espeon is also awesome, but it took me less long to realise that, so that's okay. Also, he drinks a lot of Fanta, apparently.


They were _on offer_. How could I not buy two of them? It actually made them worth buying!
opaltiger is very amazing; very patient with stupid questions, provided they're not asked too many times, and is very, very friendly. (Also, he clearly does not drink enough orange fanta! Who would not want 40% of their daily sugar intake in the 500ml bottle?)


----------



## Pwnemon

Orange Fanta is like, :D!

The only time I won't get it from the soda fountain is when they have Mr. Pibb.


----------



## opaltiger

Espeon said:


> They were _on offer_. How could I not buy two of them? It actually made them worth buying!
> opaltiger is very amazing; very patient with stupid questions, provided they're not asked too many times, and is very, very friendly. (Also, he clearly does not drink enough orange fanta! Who would not want 40% of their daily sugar intake in the 500ml bottle?)


52%, I think.

Also, everyone: _stop going off topic_. >:( More importantly: posting pictures of spiders without warning is now a bannable offence. >:(((((


----------



## Zuu

what?


----------



## opaltiger

_Things that look like spiders are not exempt._


----------



## Music Dragon

Superbird said:


> ^Sorry, I was thinking of Music Dragon because of the Avatar. And I was referring to posts. I barely ever see MD post. You, on the other hand...


I suspect this will change once my Serious Business ban expires, so don't worry.


----------



## Espeon

opaltiger said:


> 52%, I think.


The 500ml bottle says "20% per 250ml serving". It also says that it's part of the coca cola company! :o
Yes, I am a sad, sad person who reads the backs of their consumable products whilst I am eating them.


----------



## Pwnemon

Espeon said:


> The 500ml bottle says "20% per 250ml serving". It also says that it's part of the coca cola company! :o
> Yes, I am a sad, sad person who reads the backs of their consumable products whilst I am eating them.


Hey, don't worry, I do too!

Did you know that a breakfast of Life cereal, Tropicana orange juice, and Pringles is 100% owned by Pepsi?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Pwnemon said:


> Hey, don't worry, I do too!
> 
> Did you know that a breakfast of Life cereal, Tropicana orange juice, and Pringles is 100% owned by Pepsi?


Who has potato chips for breakfast?


----------



## Tarvos

Espeon said:


> The 500ml bottle says "20% per 250ml serving". It also says that it's part of the coca cola company! :o
> Yes, I am a sad, sad person who reads the backs of their consumable products whilst I am eating them.


I do the same, and it's a useful habit.


----------



## Dannichu

I like doing the puzzles they put on the back of kids' cereal boxes. And getting frustrated when I can't spot all ten differences or whatever.

I don't understand fear of mods. Mostly because I can never remember who the mods actually are. There are some _people_ on here I'm a bit scared of, but modliness has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Adriane

Guys I am completely scary :(


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah and my tree just grew a zit full of ladybugs.


----------



## Tailsy

Vixie isn't scary! And ladybirds are super-cute! See!






^____^ 

I think I'm the least scary mod, though. Although opal is really very huggable!! I would know! *nod*


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah he is. I would know too.

Also, that's one badass spider.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I love all of you guys, seriously. 

And this is what I think of the more 'scary' mods, especially opaltiger.


----------



## Green

:D

(why are you guys afraid of spiders, they are adorable little bity things of fun)

(bees are cute too, but only fuzzy ones :D)


----------



## Eloi

St. Christopher said:


> :D
> 
> (why are you guys afraid of spiders, they are adorable little bity things of fun)
> 
> (bees are cute too, but only fuzzy ones :D)


Sending pictures of spiders to someone who doesn't exactly find them cute is trolling, sorry if I offended you by putting you on my ignore list, but...no thank you. Keep your spider pictures away from me please.


----------



## Phantom

I don't find opal scary at all. But I am starting to find St. Christopher terrifying.


----------



## Green

I try.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I am offended that nobody has posted about me yet. Time to go cry in a corner...

...but fosrs, here's what I think of some people.

THE LIST OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN CONFIRMED TO BE VERY AWESOME: Kapton Jack, St. Christopher, Mini Moonwalker, Ketsu, unicorn pandemic (but she pretty much left so :/)

THE LIST OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE BEEN CONFIRMED TO BE NOT BAD: Anybody else who is active and not Khaos or Turbo.

Also, Chris, move to Michigan if you want to see bigass spiders in the US. We have these (WARNING: SPIDER).


----------



## Superbird

@Phantom: lol.

Anyway, I legitimately made a list in real life of People with Questionable Sanity. I feel like it was necessary. Anyway....

Forum Members whose Sanity I'm Starting to Doubt
Tailsy
Surskitty
St. Christopher


This list will grow as time passes.


----------



## surskitty

I am totally sane what >:(


----------



## Superbird

Your name is influenced from activity several months ago. And you're rather random, so...


----------



## Phantom

Sofa, a wolf spider? We have bigger ones in MN. 

WARNING: SPIDER


----------



## RespectTheBlade

.... Why is my name not on that list? I'm usually the most insane person I know, except for my 59 other personalities.

..... What?


----------



## 1. Luftballon

dammit, why am I not on that list?


----------



## surskitty

Superbird said:


> Your name is influenced from activity several months ago. And you're rather random, so...


It's also influenced by the fact that I have around 5800 pokémon screencaps and they're nearly all Team Rocket.

So.


----------



## Phantom

James said:


> It's also influenced by the fact that I have around 5800 pokémon screencaps and they're nearly all Team Rocket.
> 
> So.


O_o that's a lot of screencaps...

But Team Rocket is epic though....


----------



## Tailsy

I'm just influenced by surskitty.


----------



## Green

People think I'm insane.

I _know_ I am.


----------



## Tailsy

St. Christopher said:


> People think I'm insane.
> 
> I _know_ I am.


No, you're not.


----------



## Green

That's good!


----------



## surskitty

St. Christopher said:


> That's good!


Though I do think you're incredibly annoying.


----------



## Green

That's how everyone tends to view me.

Eh, it's true.


----------



## Tailsy

It'd probably be less true if you didn't post random pictures on people's visitor messages...


----------



## Aisling

lol two pages late



Jessie said:


> I think I'm the least scary mod, though. Although opal is really very huggable!! I would know! *nod*


): Am I scary? c'mon


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Alraune is the Mod Mom.


----------



## Pwnemon

Alruane can be very scary, sometimes.


----------



## Phantom

Alruane's avatar is so cuute! I have no idea what it is though, but it's cute! It looks like a little demon marshmellow!

How can you be scary with that avatar?


----------



## Green

Alraune does cool sprites and she's a pretty nice dude :D


----------



## Zuu

Alraune's avatar looks like a cat from CAT PLANET CAT PLANET CAT PLANET PLANET OF CATS CAT PLANET CAT PLANET


----------



## Karkat Vantas

What do you all think of me? Other than that I'm a douche.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You are a pretty cool guy. A little harsh sometimes, though.


----------



## Green

Kam's pretty cool. Pretty nice to new dudes. Usually. Also sprites.





Zuu said:


> Alraune's avatar looks like a cat from CAT PLANET CAT PLANET CAT PLANET PLANET OF CATS CAT PLANET CAT PLANET


robot dinosaurs that shoot lasers when they roar is better.


----------



## nyuu

Pwnemon said:


> Alruane can be very scary, sometimes.








?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Blastoise said:


> You are a pretty cool guy. A little harsh sometimes, though.


Yeah, this pretty much sums up my opinion on you too, Kam. Don't know you too well, but I do like your avvie!


----------



## Aisling

NWT said:


> ?


Edd was always totes my favorite. We have so much in common.

Kam needs to reign himself in sometimes :v But otherwise he's a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Clover

I love everyone, but #tcoders + VPLJ + Kratos + Alraune (should get back on there sometime!) are godtier. [nods sagely.]


----------



## Ruby

Midnight is... lively.  If you ever meet her, be prepared to talk about Japanese things in Texan Portuguese. 

Edit: I say that with the utmost fondness, of course.


----------



## Phantom

Grrr, I wish I could go on #tcod, but I am usually on a work computer and it doesn't work. :(


----------



## Adriane

Have you tried Mibbit?


----------



## nastypass

Ruby said:


> Midnight is... lively.  If you ever meet her, be prepared to talk about Japanese things in Texan Portuguese.


I wasn't aware Texans had their own dialect of Portuguese.  Learn something new every day, I suppose!

Midnight, Vixie, and pretty much all the #tcoders are pretty awesome.  I should probably get to know Ruby a little better, too.  For the longest time I thought he was the supr srs mod that I never saw anywhere but somehow earned the position.  Oh man was I wrong.

Why are people afraid of mods.  They're normal people, they just happen to have the power to make annoying people stop.  I don't see the problem with that.


----------



## Zuu

Xikaze said:


> the mods are *the man*, they've got the power to control the system, they've got secret ulterior motives, they're gonna put us in death camps, I've seen the thousands of plastic coffins in surskitty's backayard, just waiting. waiting for a go-ahead to ready the camps. waiting for confirmation from *internet hitler*
> 
> Walker's a pretty cool guy


I hear that the entire thing is a cover for a *death panel* where they will choose whether you get forced *abortions* and *universal health care and by that I mean you'll die* and also surskitty is probably a *communist* *Stalin* *buzzword* *fascism*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I am annoyed by the people that seem to join only to see how fast they can get banned. Mainly the ones who go to a random thread like three times and spew random vulgarity for no reason. It's distasteful.


----------



## Espeon

Well, it at least makes my job fun. :(


----------



## Zuu

I've never talked to him but I think I love Ruby.


----------



## Ruby

Talking to me will cure you of that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Zuu said:


> I hear that the entire thing is a cover for a *death panel* where they will choose whether you get forced *abortions* and *universal health care and by that I mean you'll die* and also surskitty is probably a *communist* *Stalin* *buzzword* *fascism*.





Kammington said:


> It's common knowledge that this place is secretly a socialist brainwashing camp run by a bunch of crazy LGBT guys.


----------



## Green

*bold bold bold bold bold bold*

am i doing it


----------



## Medical Meccanica

I don't know if I'm being offtopic or anything, but in general I've found some of the mods here to be somewhat... abrasive. :x mostly the ones that are involved in the writing section. Writing is an art, not a chance to take potshots are people's egos.

Otherwise I guess the people here are okay, just a bit radical. Which is why I tend to stay out of the general discussions.


----------



## Tailsy

Art is created to be criticised! You can't improve if nobody tells you how to make things better.


----------



## Medical Meccanica

I whole-heartedly agree with that! Though I'm in the camp that extremely harsh criticism hurts a lot before it helps, and that posting response gifs and one sentence answers isn't really 'constructive' criticism.

But whatever, I can't change you. I'd rather not bother trying. When you do give criticism it's excellent, so I might as well take the mixed bag!


----------



## Tailsy

My .gifs make me fly like a G6.

Sometimes though, you just can't get through to people and it's best to just be harsh. People _listen_ when you're rude.

And I've given criticism...? ... 
I genuinely can't remember the last time I didn't post a response gif :(


----------



## Medical Meccanica

Jessie said:


> My .gifs make me fly like a G6.
> 
> Sometimes though, you just can't get through to people and it's best to just be harsh. People _listen_ when you're rude.
> 
> And I've given criticism...? ...
> I genuinely can't remember the last time I didn't post a response gif :(


Well, that is true.

And I THOUGHT I saw you giving criticism... might've been James. Ah well, you've definitely gotten stuff through to people, that's for sure. P:


----------



## Dannichu

Jessie said:


> Art is created to be criticised! You can't improve if nobody tells you how to make things better.


I get that you're talking about threads where people publicly post their stuff and ask for commentary on it, but art exists as a form of expression, and you, or anyone else, can't claim what its purpose is.

I often draw when I'm in a bad mood. Sometimes (oftentimes) it's terrible. But if, in the process of drawing, it makes me feel better, then it's done what it was supposed to do. I'll often draw silly little doodles to amuse whoever I'm with. I don't care if the drawing is awful; if it makes my friend smile, then it's served its purpose. If I'm bored in a lecture, I'll draw stuff on and around my notes. If doing so relieves my boredom, it doesn't matter how good or otherwise it is.

*acknowledgement of how off-topic this is*


----------



## Tailsy

Well, I can claim what its purpose is! Art is obviously created as an expression of something, but once you show it to someone you can't decide what its purpose is and ignore other interpretations. The person who views it decides themselves what they believe the purpose is, and therefore, art is there to be criticised.

It's like publishing a book, and then deciding that only the author has the right to say what the book means. I went and read the thing, so I have just as much of a right to say 'this is what I think this book means' as anyone else.


----------



## Aisling

Does it make me a bad person that I went into the Writing forum for the first time ever just now trying to find the alleged pot-shots and response gifs?


----------



## ultraviolet

Alraune said:
			
		

> Does it make me a bad person that I went into the Writing forum for the  first time ever just now trying to find the alleged pot-shots and  response gifs?


ha _please _that is half of my time spent on this forum!



			
				Ruby said:
			
		

> Talking to me will cure you of that.


so you're like a constant downer huh :(



			
				Medical Meccanica said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm being offtopic or anything, but in general I've  found some of the mods here to be somewhat... abrasive. :x


ABRASIVE WHAT
_
YOU'RE_ ABRASIVE

am I abrasive? :( idk, I think a lot of the mods really aren't, like: Espeon, Kratos, Negrek, Cirrus and Butterfree, but they also post less comparatively (except for Cirrus, but she's only just been modded! so). 

I like to think I'm not hugely abrasive but I have this habit of being mean to people without meaning it so...!

and what of course this isn't offtopic, it's a 'what do you think of people' thread after all. :)


----------



## Phantom

Ha, caught a mod in a accidental double post. I like the mods here for the most part now. Still terrified of poor Butterfree, and there is no logic behind it whatsoever. 

But the mods here are the best from what I've seen on other forums.


----------



## Pwnemon

I'm by far most scared of opal.


----------



## Tarvos

Funny. He's probably the least scary person ever.

(I am probably scarier and I am not scary whatsoever)



Ruby said:


> Talking to me will cure you of that.


stop lying Mr Cool Dude


----------



## Ruby

Watershed, I told you _never to reveal my previous username_.


----------



## Tarvos

It's not a previous username. Unless this is some bizarre freako coincidence haha...


----------



## Ruby

I was joking, silly.  I was making fun of the people in the Old Usernames thread.  Nevermind!


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Hello all!  Holy hell, I have been lurking and all new people come to town.

Tailsy, surskitty, and Xikaze: You three are each amazing, funny, and nucking futs.
Butterfree: Odd, eccentric, and funny.
Dezzuu: Metal as hell!


----------



## Phantom

Dezzuu is made of metal?


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah, all that iron flows through his veins.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Yep, it is very heavy though.


----------



## Cloudsong

I have an inexplicable fear of mods x.x Doesn't make much sense, but oh well. Seems like most of the people on here are pretty cool, I don't see as much shiftless typing or 1337-speak. Definitely a good thing. Um...dragonair and Silver are both pretty cool, and I pretty much don't know anyone else.

I'm also completely and totally terrified of Tailsy and I don't even know why Dx


----------



## Aisling

:C I really wish people wouldn't be so afraid of the mods. I guess just the power in itself is intimidating, but really we only bite people for saying horribly offensive things. And if you say something horribly offensive without knowing it we _usually_ don't bite if we know you probably don't know any better. If we have differences in worldview, we make an effort to not judge people for it when it comes to warnings and infractions, so if we're doing our job right you don't have to worry about that either. We're members too, we just happen to be able to ban trolls and infract people for being jackasses. If you're not a troll or jackass then you're fine!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I'm scared of the mods, a bit. (with the exception of Alraunne.) It's not the way they post, it's just the power they have over the forums.


----------



## Superbird

I'm starting to get a _tiny_ bit scared of Butterchuru.


----------



## nothing to see here

I don't think I've ever been afraid of any of the mods... well, at least not for "because they're the mods and they have power"-ish reasons.  Of course, I've also never really paid much attention to whether someone's username was in bold or not before, so I didn't really know which people _were_ the mods/admins (except Butterfree, since she owns the whole site and all) until people started pointing them out on here. XD

I actually have seen forums where the mods _do_ abuse their power and ban/warn/etc. people for no good reason before, though... I guess the mods here seem less threatening because there's not a whole lot of that going on, at least as far as I've seen.  And most of the people getting banned are the same person with different accounts.


----------



## Phantom

I am no longer afraid of Butterfree/Bachuru/Butterchuru/Butterchuro.... Since res posted in the old username thread that her name was once butterfwee.... 

I realised I wasn't afraid of the mods, I was afraid of being banned.


----------



## Adriane

Phantom said:


> USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST


----------



## Not Meowth

Guys mods aren't scary

But Dannichu is _terrifying _srsly


----------



## Phantom

Okay, once again terrified.


----------



## Tailsy

I spend most of my time looking at videos of cute kittens. In fact, if you go 'HAVE YOU SEEN THIS VIDEO OF KITTENS' I will have without doubt spent at least ten minutes with it on repeat going KITTIES~~

Also I like to stop halfway through typing a post to dance to ridiculous j-pop. I'm not scary in the least. :(


----------



## Cloudsong

XD Okay, takes back what I said about being terrified of Tailsy. Just cuz of the kitties thing xD I was seriously tempted to post a link to a video of kitties going down a slide and asking 'HAVE YOU SEEN THIS VIDEO OF KITTENS' but I didn't. XP


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Phantom said:


> I am no longer afraid of Butterfree/Bachuru/Butterchuru/Butterchuro.... Since res posted in the old username thread that her name was once butterfwee....
> 
> I realised I wasn't afraid of the mods, I was afraid of being banned.


...what is not scary about "butterfwee"? you can tell she's evil just by the name!


----------



## Green

Tailsy is my erufuun and kitties buddy.


----------



## Tailsy

Cloudsong said:


> XD Okay, takes back what I said about being terrified of Tailsy. Just cuz of the kitties thing xD I was seriously tempted to post a link to a video of kitties going down a slide and asking 'HAVE YOU SEEN THIS VIDEO OF KITTENS' but I didn't. XP


I HAVE SEEN IT! :D Yaaay!
I was afraid you'd post some ridiculously obscure one and I'd just be like ... ... .. ;_; [size=-5]*repeat forever*[/size]


----------



## Tarvos

I'm just glad it doesn't involve red pandas or the world would end.


----------



## Cloudsong

Tailsy said:


> I HAVE SEEN IT! :D Yaaay!
> I was afraid you'd post some ridiculously obscure one and I'd just be like ... ... .. ;_; [size=-5]*repeat forever*[/size]


You wouldn't have to do that, cuz I'd post it and then you would watch it, so...you would have seen it :D?

Anywho, to stay on topic...everyone has seriously changed (post quality) from the old forum ^^; I found a link to it and was browsing around xD People actually seem to have good grammar and are able to spell now. Maybe it's cuz everyone got older?


----------



## Tailsy

I always has gud grammer end spellin.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> I always has gud grammer end spellin.


on that note how is your egree coming


----------



## Green

i love everyone

_everyone_


----------



## Cloudsong

*headdesk* Shoulda found another way to stay on topic~


----------



## Superbird

^You are absolutely awesome.

STAYING ON TOPIS FTW!


----------



## Tailsy

Forgettable Graphemes said:


> on that note how is your egree coming


ust fine, uu my boy!


----------



## Zuu

that is uite well, uite well ndeed, my ear.


----------



## Harlequin

I don't think the mods are scary

I don't actually know who some of them are but um

they're not scary!

also Tailsy I am loving the image of you spending all of your free time watching videos of kittens, and then in like a year or something all your friends and family will have an intervention and you'll be like I CAN STOP AT ANY TIME and you really can't because it's an addiction


----------



## Cloudsong

^ That is epic. I can't get that image out of my head now XD


----------



## Zoltea

You all rock. :sunglasses:


----------



## Deadly Sniper Goat

You're the scum of the Earth, each and every last one of you. Not a redeeming quality to be found.

'Cept Bea Arthur fans. Ya'll are alright.


----------



## mewtini

Bumping this thread, if no one minds...?

Hmm...since I've been here, I mostly like everyone :D Though, Mawile, Markku and Silver are most likely my closest friends here (and possibly in general.) :3


----------



## Aletheia

Ooh, necrobump!

Well, you guys seem pretty nice and non-homicidal.
Except you. Yeah, YOU. NOBODY LIKES YOU.


----------



## Catch-22

I remember being intimidated and then pleasantly surprised by this thread. I doubt many members remember me, but the majority of the forumgoers are really nice people.


----------



## Superbird

Comprehensive list of my thoughts on members of the Cave of Dragonflies Forums (Part 1)

This is a list of all the people I've ever heard of on the forum, in alphebetical order.

-*…*
I don’t really know you but you seem like a very kind and knowledgable person. You seem to be someone who knows a lot and utilizes that knowledge frequently. Unfortunately, from what I’ve seen you don’t react well to new experiences, sometimes having to ask for help.
-*ABCD*
I love your avatar (at time of writing). But since you haven’t really been here very long, I can’t really provide an accurate description. From what I’ve seen, you are a very enthusiastic person, often happy. When some problem comes up you think about it before jumping to a solution. I like you.
-*Alxprit* 
I know absolutely nothing about you except that I’ve seen you around, and therefore I cannot provide a fully accurate description. I apologize.
-*Aobaru*
You are a nice person, if you do have a tendency to be a bit blunt occasionally. But then again, this is the internet (and I’m guilty of it too; see this entire list), so it’s entirely forgivable. Other than that, you seem to be always ready to help anyone who needs a hand, and are really a kind person.
-*Applebloom* (Emerald Espeon)
You used to feel like a newbie, but now you’ve succeeded in learning how this place works, and I can’t discern you from a normal member. You’re a very fun, lighthearted individual, and you are usually willing to help someone in need. I like you.
-*Applejack* (Tailsy)
First mod on the list. While I doubt your sanity occasionally, you have proven yourself on many occasions to be perfectly sane as well as completely capable of carrying out the orders you are given. You are more fun than the average member of authority. But you are a bit blunt sometimes. Still, I like you.
-*Arylett Dawnsborough*
Well. Though I haven’t spoken to you much at all, I have had a very long time to observe your personality. You are a very kind-hearted person, but you’re a bit too over-emotional. You have trouble controlling your emotions sometimes, but you seem to be getting better at it. You’re willing to help anyone in need without hesitation, and are very empathetic. But I sort of think you’re not really used to life yet. You’re one of my more-liked members.
-*Astral Fencer Aqua*
With you, it’s all about the games. I’ve most seen you [consciously] in the Entertainment section of the forums, in video game threads. I’m guessing that you’re pretty awesome with video games, and you seem like a very fun and playful person—my kind of perfect friend. But I really haven’t gotten a chance to know you, so…


----------



## Lili

Hmm... I pretty much like everyone here, though my best 'friend' on here might be Indigo...  *hugs Indi*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Superbird:* I don't know much about you, but I can see from your comments that you are clearly a very observant person, and I respect that. You're also not too blunt, I don't think. Blunt is more when something is said in a really sharp and direct way, I think. You seem intelligent, and to know what you're doing most of the time. And as well, appear to be a decent spriter. All of that leads to an opinion leaning to very positive for you.

*Lili:* You seem really awesome and I would love to get to know you and speak to you more! I think we could connect very well, from a lot of the posts of yours I've seen. I've known of you for quite some time back in the day, although I'm not sure if you remember that since it was a long time ago, but I thought you were cool then, and I now that I've seen you post in more places than the RSP, I think you're even cooler.


----------



## Glace

Hauu~~ I'm just gonna post a couple here in alphabetical order.

> Arylett Dawnsborough

I actually don't know you _that_ well, and since I don't like reading in the Coughing Cupboard, I can't really oppose the good side of you. You seem sociable, caring, and /very/ funny. The little story of "Luckaga" is what mainly caused me to meet you.

> Indigo

When I became active in the forums after having a nostalgia attack, you were the first new person I noticed here! You seemed nice, and I forget how, but we somehow met each other! (You probably randomly VM'd me or something) I consider us good friends and... yeah.

> Silver Panic

Awh, I remember the first day I came here because of you. :D I'm pretty sure you were the first to say "Hi!" to me in my introduction thread, and even if you weren't, you were the first person who VM'd me. When I first retruned after my inactivity, you and someone else were the only people I remembered. I consider us great friends, and you've (hopefully) never been truly annoyed by me, especially when I asked continuously about RP's (The Creation). I'm especially happy to see that I'm not the only one who has my dumb moments.

> Superbird

And you were the second one I remembered when I arrived here in the beginning of March. You're cool, level-headed, and at times humourous. I consider you a great friend. Sometimes you un/intentionally (I'm not sure which?) are hilariously sarcastic. You keep a happy mood content and a serious mood... serious. Oh, and your message to Cloudsong the other day was kawaii.

I'm couldn't include many people here because my mother is currently rushing me, but I really consider everyone that I've met here a friend. I suck at descriptions, too, so... yeah.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Glace:* You seem amusing and nice. :> And a good writer. Also, very creative and I kinda respect the ability to build upon my weird Luckaga stories and whatever else it is that my mind cocks up. I don't know you that well either, but I like what I see thus far.


----------



## mewtini

I'm baaaaaack

I'm writing a few descriptions of random people in no particular order.

>Zoroark

:3 I think we met when I just got into ASB, and I started talking to you (since I was ruthlessly trying to get you to approve my sig attributes.) After that, I started talking to you regularly, and we match up! We're, like, partners in random things :D I consider you a good friend, though I can't say we've ever had a _normal_ conversation.

>Superbird

I've no idea how we met at all. Maybe it was when you first welcomed me to TCoD. Either way, we started forming a bond of sorts. You're a bit...um...unsensitive at times, and I admittedly fear you a bit. (I'm unsure if you've noticed, but I've been partially avoiding you.) In spite of that, I feel we're good friends and...yeah.

>Mawile

Aww. I remember when you welcomed me here, and we started talking all the time. You're my closest friend on here of all, and I feel like I could confide a lot in you. I...don't have anything bad to say about you, really. (If I go on it'll sound cheesy.)

>Silver Panic

I forget how we met as well, sadly. I might've randomly VM'd her or something? Regardless, we're certainly very close friends. She's a bit silly at times though. She's overall friendly, sweet, and willing to help anybody in need. 

>Markku

:3 I met you when you posted in my Forum Help thread. Ever since we started talking, we've formed a bond. Our conversations on Pesterchum (for those who don't know, a form of instant messaging), particularly the one regarding my being suicidal, helped us get even closer. To me, we're just about as close as I am with Mawile. :3

aaah I'm so bad at describing people and not sounding cheesy...

if anyone else wants me to say something about them, PM me or...I don't know.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I like pretty much everybody on here to varying degrees. Though some of you are a bit silly at times.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I am here to say my expirience with all of you.

>Blastoise: The first person who I met here. He taught me about links, and helped me back.

>Zoroark: A very fun guy. He taught me about patience, and some stuff about ASB

>Mewtini/Indigo: My best friend here. My only running ASB battle atm, so Mewt, remember the battle!

>Mewtini: My best friend here.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

You're all awesome in your own special ways. But particular shout-outs to Aobaru, Zuu, Ruby and Zephyrous Castform who I count as sort of "TCoD buddies". Don't really know why.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I want to add, Crazy Linoone, YOU ARE BAWESOME! (badass+awesome)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Superbird:*

To be honest, I thought you were annoying when I first saw you. But then I did a little growing up, and got to know you. You are very much like myself, both what I see and what people tell me, all intelligent and musical and whatnot. But, the part I have to admire about you is that you have the patience for some people- and the patience to analyze things more deeply than I have the ambition to. Hats to you, my good sir. (oh yeah and I tend to be more blunt with people. I tried to be careful and... thoughtful, I'll say, but it got me nowhere IRL)

*Arylett Dawnsborough:*

You're funny, artistic, and almost more creative than I can handle at times. I love your avatars, and your dedication to your persona, as I wish I could stick to choices more myself. I feel like with your 5000+ posts, you are almost a role model for most of us and I deeply respect you. I'd definitely be your friend if we met outside the caves.

*Glace:*

I don't know you all that well. you're not annoying, though, and that's always a plus. (unless you're someone else, who went through a name change. tell me if you are)


----------



## Glace

I was, for a short time, VASkorupi1997. Of course, I came to know that long names such as that were not necessary, so I switched it to Glace, since Glaceon is one of my favorite Pokemon.

> Chief Zackrai

Don't know you all that well. You seem nice and a little blunt at times. I appreciate that in the sense that at least in a certain perspective you're being straightforward and not tip-toe-ing around the topic. Yeah.


----------



## Silver

Glace said:


> > Silver Panic
> 
> Awh, I remember the first day I came here because of you. :D I'm pretty sure you were the first to say "Hi!" to me in my introduction thread, and even if you weren't, you were the first person who VM'd me. When I first retruned after my inactivity, you and someone else were the only people I remembered. I consider us great friends, and you've (hopefully) never been truly annoyed by me, especially when I asked continuously about RP's (The Creation). I'm especially happy to see that I'm not the only one who has my dumb moments.


I can still see the tiny text...}:O

Since I'm _terrible_ at descriptions I shall say this!

[SIZE=9+]YOU GUYS ARE ALL AWESOME.[/SIZE] except for the people I don't know you all suck.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Lorem Ipsum said:


> You're all awesome in your own special ways. But particular shout-outs to Aobaru, Zuu, Ruby and Zephyrous Castform who I count as sort of "TCoD buddies". Don't really know why.


You don't love me, Lorem? </3


----------



## Zuu

Lorem Ipsum said:


> You're all awesome in your own special ways. But particular shout-outs to Aobaru, *Zuu*, Ruby and Zephyrous Castform who I count as sort of "TCoD buddies". Don't really know why.


<3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Indigo/Mewtini:* I don't know you that much, but I think you're quite nice. You also seem genuine with most of your words, which is something I respect since sarcasm in my opinion is something that's a bit overused. 

*I liek Squirtles:* I think at first, you bothered me a bit because you didn't type out with quite proper grammar/spelling. But now that I've seen you a bit more, I do think you seem all right. If a bit naive, but that's okay, I'm cool with naive. 

*Chief Zackrai:* Your description of me made me smile and go "n'aawww." Seriously. But anyway, I know not much of you since we haven't spoke a great deal directly, but I do think you're quite amusing and clever. You also seem sort of like, if TCoD was a TV show or something, the bumbling recurring guy who kinda shows up a lot, but who seems pretty likeable and creative yourself. I can't really explain it, but there's this thing I like about you that the word "bumbling" seems to describe, but I totally don't mean that in a bad way. I explanation-fail.

*Silver Panic:* Upon finding out you like FFX, I was like, whoa, YES. That adds to the awesome points. I didn't know much of you, but seeing a few more of your posts, I definitely respect you. You make some excellent RPing posts, I must say. And in general, seem sweet and kind.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Okay, going to comment on a few people I've known on here for a while.

*Silver Panic*: I don't even need to comment on how awesome, funny, sweet, kind, and overall amazing you are. But I will anyway. :3

*Markku*: You are, in a word, epic. Many of the things you do on here are shrouded in awesome. You also make very good sprites and banners. And, MCR. and FOB. and Homestuck.

*Mawile:* Well, you've made up quite a few good RPs on here. Also, you were the first person ( or second, I sort of forget) to make me a banner. So, thank you for that. Also, Homestuck.

*Blastoise:* You are the coolest dude. You were the second person to greet me to TCoD, so thank you. Also, I believe that reading some of your battles is what got me into ASB. 

*Superbird:* You've been one of my friends since about the first day I joined. You really are good at the battling perspective of pokemon, especially as far as ASB goes. You're also a decent ref, and you seem to get all of your calculations straight, so thank you for that. Also, I believe you were the first person to battle me via wi-fi on here.

*Kratos:* Mainly, I want to thank you for introducing me to ASB in part (I read a good amount of the battles you reffed), making an awesome reffing scale, and trading me a shiny charmander. :D

May post more if I can remember some things.


----------



## Superbird

Comprehensive list of my thoughts on members of the Cave of Dragonflies Forums
(Part 2)

-*Barubu*
You are pretty awesome. Even if you may be a little younger than most of us. You like fun, and sometimes make nonsense, although I’ve seen that you are perfectly capable of keeping a straight face, so to speak. But only rarely do I see your serious side—and that’s not really a bad thing.
-*Bayleafqween*
I really wish I could say something substantial about you, but I really don’t know you very well. What I will say is that you seem to be a very nice and friendly person,  who people never mind having around.
-*Big Red Cherry Bomb*
One of the coolest people in this joint. I really like you as a user. You’re really laid-back and relaxed, and yet you never seem to be sarcastic. You seem like one of those people that just lights up someone’s day. Just by having a smile on.
-*Blastoise*
You’re a fun guy. I like how you keep your sanity a lot, even when you are being funny. I’ve also seen you act pretty empathetic, which is good, and you always seem to be able to find a way to lighten the mood a little. You’re a great user.
-*Blazhy*
Always humorous, even if your username is a bit hard to spell. You’re humorous a lot, but like Blastoise you always stay sane. You seem passive, and very flexible, and I do admire you a bit.
-*Blazie*
I really don’t know anything about you, unfortunately. What I do know is that you’re really empathetic, and are another one of those people who just brighten peoples’ days by putting on a smile. You seem laid-back, and usually calm and happy. I like you.
-*Blaziking*
You’re pretty boss. I like you, and have considered you one of my good friends for a long time now. It’s a pity we don’t hang out more often. Anyway, you’re one of the fun ones, always up for something interesting. But you never lose your sanity while doing it, which is nice.
-*Bombsii*
I wish I could say something, but I know literally nothing about you.


----------



## hyphen

K.
Silver Panic- From what I know from you, YOU ARE LIKE ME! :D. tCoD buddy.

MM- You were my friend from my first day. :3

RTB- Awesome. Need I say more? NO

Indigo- [place Silver Panic's description here]


----------



## hopeandjoy

Everyone here is awesome. I can't play favorites I like you guys so much.


----------



## ultraviolet

ftr guys there is little point in posting someone's name and then just going 'I don't know you at all'; if you don't have an opinion on them, why are you posting their names ?_? it is a pretty lame way of getting people to post about you, also

anyway!
uv's opinion of some people in which she is bad at talking about people

daikonpan/surskitty/"tailsy": despite the fact that we have little in common aside from lame weather I really do enjoy talking to you! you are dorky and amusing and cool :D

Lord Nyuu/nwt/Princess Nyuu: you are a bro and uhhh lately I talk to you like everyday and you are pretty neat

Hiikaru: you are permanently cheery (at least towards me) and this is adorable and I really enjoyed that drawing thing with you and nyuu! that was a lot of fun! although nyuu is still a jerk for not telling me about microphones!

Zecora 'busta rhymes' H-land: can you please post your opinion of everyone in rhyme? :D? haha no don't that'll take ages but you seem really nice I just dunno what to say to you because I don't think we have much in common! but you seem like a smart cool guy and everyone says you are a bro so

Tailsy/"surskitty": you are ridiculous in every way that is good and you are great fun to talk to and I am glad that we are usually in #tcod at the same time :D

Music Dragon: why are you so shit at making a move in facebook scrabble ffs- I mean yeah you're cool also you're never online anymore because you're busy studying by which I mean being sick and playing portal
seriously are you ever healthy? go eat some ginger! ahaha

Espeon: despite this strange worldview that you have that everyone hates you and you are a terrible person, you are awesome and you need to be more confident! it is just unfortunate that most of the time when you talk to me I am tired or busy :D'

Verne: is hilarious and apparently smells of spaghettios?

Vixie: is easily one of the nicest people in #tcod despite her being a hardass mod and awwww *hugs*

if I have forgotten somebody or something just be all 'yo uv why you gotta be such a terrible friend'


----------



## MentheLapin

In all honesty, I can't think of a person on this forum whom I don't like. You're all amazing and it's nice to be a part of this community. *hugs for all*

so no i'm not playing favourites k


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Karkat Vantas said:


> You don't love me, Lorem? </3


No. You merit your own special character of "I want your babies" <3


----------



## Tarvos

ultraviolet said:


> if I have forgotten somebody or something just be all 'yo uv why you gotta be such a terrible friend'


you always forget me :(


----------



## Espeon

ultraviolet said:


> Espeon: despite this strange worldview that you have that everyone hates you and you are a terrible person, you are awesome and you need to be more confident! it is just unfortunate that most of the time when you talk to me I am tired or busy :D'


Did I ever tell you that you're amazing? Haha. I know it's unfortunate but, I guess that's just what happens when you live on opposite sides of the globe. We should definitely makes sure to talk when you're not tired/busy some time. :)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Lorem Ipsum said:


> No. You merit your own special character of "I want your babies" <3


oh u <333


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> Music Dragon: why are you so shit at making a move in facebook scrabble ffs- I mean yeah you're cool also you're never online anymore because you're busy studying by which I mean being sick and playing portal
> seriously are you ever healthy? go eat some ginger! ahaha


I just wanted to give you some time to forfeit. In case you wanted to give up now, honourably, like a samurai.


----------



## Harlequin

I don't have much to say but after spending some time hanging around #tcod recently (it's been a while) I have to say that I actually quite like Indigo. You're one of the most mature and intelligent ten year olds I've ever met and I just thought I'd say that.

k

[everyone else is p cool too, I just wanted to mention this specifically. also, tailsy ily because darren criss <3]


----------



## mewtini

Harlequin said:


> I don't have much to say but after spending some time hanging around #tcod recently (it's been a while) I have to say that I actually quite like Indigo. You're one of the most mature and intelligent ten year olds I've ever met and I just thought I'd say that.



Thank you!

:3


----------



## Phantom

Yeah Indigo's young but she's starting to fit in really well. Makes me feel old, lol. I've started to spend some time in #tcod, and I think I should spend more cause that's where you really get to know people.


----------



## boss

everyone is awful! especially the people who post in the serious business or debate boards. stop being so high and mighty whoa


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Arylett:* Absolutely fantastic. One of the most creative people I could name, and with cool hair to boot. You're too down on yourself, though! You're like a butterfly that's a bit afraid to come all the way out of her cocoon. Also you're RP is forumshattering.

*Superbird: *You're kind of in the background a lot, but when you come out to the front it's generally an awesome thing. You're quietish in a good way, and you seem to be good at figuring people out.

*Mewtindigo: *Wonderful user, I have to remind myself a lot that at your age I didn't know what a forum _was_. You're cools.

*Phantom:* Cool beans. You sound like you work hard, and you''re also a Whonerd. 

*uv: *Totally amazing, mate. Due to the time zone thing, though, you're like some magic night fairy who pops around and leaves interesting and well-written posts for little children to find in the morning. Then we find out that you're really our parents who lied to us about you.

*Harlequin:* You are pretty super. Keep it up, I guess.

*BRCB:* First off, again, congrats on your soon-to-be-married-ness. You're really a cool person with great ideas and I wish you the best of luck. Also I like your hair.

*hopeandjoy: *LOVE YA

*Ashton von Ryubane: *Great music, no kidding. Also you seem like a great fellow all around, so.

I'm definitely forgetting some people, so just ask if you wanna.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Blast Toys:* I think you're kinda adorable. Not in a appearance-wise, likey way because I'm not sure of what you look like. But in a personality way. You match and surpass my creativity, I think. And are quite kind! If a bit eccentric and at times incomprehensible to my easily confused mind.

*Kratos Aurion:* Hasn't posted here recently, but I wanna give an opinion anyway. You're like... well, I admire you from afar mostly due to finding you intimidating and being afraid that you think I'm some sort of ditz. But you are extremely intelligent, and I always find your posts interesting. Most of the time, you appear highly competent and serious, which I respect. Although when you do make jokes, I find it amusing as well. Honestly? I sort of look up to you, and find inspiration from your websites and well thought out fakemon.

*Phantom:* Seems great! I think you're nice, and I get this feeling like we're on the same level. You feel like an overall approachable person to me for some reason.

*Zora:* Already gave my opinion on her, but it's changed since I've gotten to know her. I think she's a wonderful person, who I can relate to more than anybody else I know, and who really understands what it's like to have some of the issues I have. I appreciate that, and I enjoy speaking to her whenever she's around. Usually, she makes me feel better, and a lot less like I'm alone. I get good vibes from our conversations, whether serious or not. Our comedic antics also make me smile and amuse me a lot.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

@ Blastoise- er-hem.


----------



## ultraviolet

Tarvos said:


> you always forget me :(


you are cool but I think we have fallen out of touch! I dunno, I just don't see you around as much as I used to. :x


Espeon said:


> Did I ever tell you that you're amazing? Haha. I know it's unfortunate but, I guess that's just what happens when you live on opposite sides of the globe. We should definitely makes sure to talk when you're not tired/busy some time. :)


:3 thankyou! and yeah, we should. 



Music Dragon said:


> I just wanted to give you some time to forfeit. In case you wanted to give up now, honourably, like a samurai.


pfff you know I'm a sore loser! and besides, if we were playing scrabble IRL I'd kick your ass because I highly doubt you would actually remember all those obscure words that start with Z or Q.

(for those interested: he beat me by something like 200pts)



Blastoise said:


> *uv: *Totally amazing, mate. Due to the time zone thing, though, you're like some magic night fairy who pops around and leaves interesting and well-written posts for little children to find in the morning. Then we find out that you're really our parents who lied to us about you.


you have no idea how much this amuses me :D

brb sprinkling fairy dust across the forums


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*RTB: *I like you. I don't really talk to you much but you're still great. *throws swoam ford*


----------



## mewtini

ultraviolet said:


> if I have forgotten somebody or something just be all 'yo uv why you gotta be such a terrible friend'


If I don't sound like an awful person for this...

What about me? :c


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Mewt you forgot me. D:


----------



## mewtini

I liek Squirtles said:


> Mewt you forgot me. D:


OH bah i knew i forgot something...

>I liek Squirtles

When I first saw you, I was reeeeeaaaaaaally ticked off since you didn't use proper grammar/spelling. As I got to know you, though, you seem to have matured and your spelling/grammar has improved. I consider us good friends, though not extremely close to me. You're a bit naive, but that's okay. I'm fine with naive.

...basically what Arylett said.


----------



## Glace

Same post that I liek Squirtles commented. :c


----------



## ultraviolet

Indigo said:


> If I don't sound like an awful person for this...
> 
> What about me? :c


oh dear! you know you are surprisingly mature and fun to talk to for a ten-year-old! (I didn't have internet when I was ten but I would have been a dork). you're really nice and I really enjoy having you around #tcod.


----------



## mewtini

Glace said:


> Same post that I liek Squirtles commented. :c


:c I coulda sworn I said something about youuu...ohwell

>Glace

...I honestly am ashamed, but I don't know much of your personality outside of that you're nice and friendly in general! also you point out when I accidentally guiltrip you :c


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

If you don't mind, I'd like to know your opinion on me, Indigomewtini.

Also, another one:

*RTB:* Your name, seriously, it is. So cool. It's the first thing I noticed about you, and man, I'm glad you changed it back from FallOut Blade. You seem all right, not anything in particular about you that bothers me. And seem relatively intelligent as well, like a cool guy that maybe I could get to know more, who knows.


----------



## Phantom

I hate doing these since I always forget someone.

*Blastoise: *You said cool beans. That makes you cool. Plus you're a new Whovian so it's even cooler. 

*Mewtindgo: *Should switch your name back it makes me want tropical drinks. Cool for a little kid. We shall corrupt her and turn her into a TCoD created abomination. 

*Arylett: *Approachable? Me? You're joking right? When I was a kid I was all runandhideinaholeDON'TLOOKATMEI'MATREE!!!! You're nice though, but you seem sad, be happy more. Happy is good. I like happy. I had coffee can you people tell?

*Superbird: *Helped me out by reffing two of my ASB matches, and my annoying PM's about "can I do this?" since I am ASB stupid. Now we shall fight and it shall be glorious and I am soooo going to lose.

*Butterfree:* I got so used to you being Bachuru that I think it's weird you being your normal name. 

*Dannichu: *Amazing person who likes good tv, if I knew you irl I think we'd be good friends.

*Tailsy: *Insane in funny way. 

*Karkat/Kam:*  Your mafia ways sometimes confuse me. But you're a good player all the same. 

*Cirrus: *The first Who mafia you were insane in not dying. You're awesome I bow to the awesomeness. *bows*

If I forgot anyone please feel free to throw these free cheese squares at my head. 

But seriously people I swear I do other things that sit in a corner all day humming the Doctor Who theme.

I swear.


----------



## mewtini

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> If you don't mind, I'd like to know your opinion on me, Indigomewtini.


Alright~!

>Arylett Dawnsborough

I like you. We actually seem to be somewhat similar, in my opinion! 
...though I'm agreeing with Superbird and Phantom here: You're too upset :c Be happy more. Happy's good 8D You really are friendly and generally sweet, and I wish we'd talk a bit more. :3


----------



## Conrad

I think boss is a pretty cool dude. Says what he thinks and doesn't give a shit what the fallout from dissenters might be like. I respect him immensely. In a totally manly and hard-boiled way, of course!


----------



## Music Dragon

He certainly doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## boss

Conrad said:


> I think boss is a pretty cool dude. Says what he thinks and doesn't give a shit what the fallout from dissenters might be like. I respect him immensely. In a totally manly and hard-boiled way, of course!


gee whiz! i was going to say that about you, how did you know? must be psychic or something

and argh MD not everything is a meme :sad:


----------



## mewtini

I AM BACK how many tiiimes will this happen..?

>RespectTheBlade

I like you, you seem smart and friendly overall. I'd talk to you more, certainly, but I haven't since you don't seem to ever be in the mood to respond to me. I like your reffings and ASB battle strategies.


----------



## Music Dragon

boss said:


> and argh MD not everything is a meme :sad:


Oh, come on. We were all thinking it, I just said it.


----------



## Stormecho

Oh man, this thread.

Uh. Not much has changed since the last time I posted in here because I am such a serious lurker eurgh. I have to visit the IRC and actually do stuff out of RP at one point.

I still respect and like most of the forum that I've seen, though I guess I'm just easily intimidated by a lot of the serious debaters. x3 I lurk there like crazy but I never actually post there. >>


----------



## Faust

Deadly Sniper Goat said:


> You're the scum of the Earth, each and every last one of you. Not a redeeming quality to be found.


----------



## Conrad

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, come on. We were all thinking it, I just said it.


You destroyed my post! TAKE THAT (with my icon and user title the way it is I think it's mandatory I do at least one of these!)


----------



## Espeon

Conrad said:


> You destroyed my post! TAKE THAT (with my icon and user title the way it is I think it's mandatory I do at least one of these!)


I have no idea if this is serious or not but either way snrrrrk. That's got to be the best piece of artwork I've seen in a while.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I don't like to criticize mods but

_Why are you encouraging him_


----------



## Conrad

Espeon said:


> I have no idea if this is serious or not but either way snrrrrk. That's got to be the best piece of artwork I've seen in a while.


Oh, not serious at all! I'm rarely ever serious. But thanks! That means so much to me...


----------



## Espeon

Oh, yeah. Haha. I forgot that part. Derp.

Please don't post things which may provoke other users in the future, thanks!

today has been awful, just awful. Leave me be. ;;


----------



## Conrad

Espeon said:


> Oh, yeah. Haha. I forgot that part. Derp.
> 
> Please don't post things which may provoke other users in the future, thanks!


It was actually just supposed to be a reference to this comic, which I took my usertitle and icon from, but I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Espeon

Eh, it's just nice to be sensitive of other people's feelings, which I suppose really rings true for the messages people should write in this thread.


----------



## boss

departuresong said:


> KronoGreen - Slightly annoying at times, perhaps,
> 
> opaltiger - I find you annoying at times,


man how did furret get away with those two? clout?

anyway i miss him! we used to be  _really close._ he wanted to be just like me..it was a great ego-booster! too bad we lost touch. i have no idea where he is now. furret if you're reading this i'm sorry i turned you down that one time. _you know what i'm talking about *winks*_


----------



## mewtini

I AM BACK. i really need to just do all the people and let it be but i can't ;; ANYWAY

>Squornshellous Beta

Before I ever joined, I stalked the forums. (This is a possible reason I fit in so well so quickly.) I made a mental note that I wanted to contact you, should I ever join. Once I did, I was horrified by how cold you came off and respected you at the same time. Over time, I started to talk to you more, and became a bit less terrified of you. Once we started chatting over IM, I got to know you even more, and we're surprisingly alike each other. I feel that we're good friends already, and will form stronger bonds as time goes on. *hugggg*


----------



## Espeon

boss said:


> man how did furret get away with those two? clout?


Because going "I find you mildly annoying" in a "what do you think of so-and-so" thread isn't the same as antagonising someone to intentionally provoke them.


----------



## boss

Espeon said:


> Because going "I find you mildly annoying" in a "what do you think of so-and-so" thread isn't the same as antagonising someone to intentionally provoke them.


not to get into anything but! you just said you can't be insensitive to other people's feelings. what if someone didn't take kindly to being called annoying? i know i would surely cut myself over such a burning insult to my very person this is not sarcasm

byrus - nobody drops sick beats like you


----------



## Espeon

boss said:


> not to get into anything but! you just said you can't be insensitive to other people's feelings. what if someone didn't take kindly to being called annoying? i know i would surely cut myself over such a burning insult to my very person this is not sarcasm
> 
> byrus - nobody drops sick beats like you


I said it was nice to be sensitive of other people's feelings. I didn't say that mildly negative comments were going to get you banned. If that's how you want to take such comments then that is fair enough but I don't think being called 'annoying' in a thread with the sole purpose of letting other people know how you feel about them really invokes enough emotion in other people to warrant such a reaction.


----------



## ultraviolet

Squornshellous Beta said:


> I don't like to criticize mods but
> 
> _Why are you encouraging him_


I highly, _highly _doubt that MD is going to do anything except go 'pfffthaha', much less get upset about it.


----------



## Zero Moment

I think that you all are pretty cool people.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Espeon said:


> Please don't post things which may provoke other users in the future, thanks!





Conrad said:


>


How could anybody be provoked by such artwork?


----------



## mewtini

...I hate to act like a mini-mod, but we're...getting off topic _again._

Could we start posting thoughts, unflaming thoughts about other members now?

(aaagh that sounded so bad :c)


----------



## Conrad

Karkat Vantas said:


> How could anybody be provoked by such artwork?


Well, the handwriting on it _was_ pretty messy! That was careless of me. I will try harder next time.

Also, Byrus and Karkat are totally awesome. There, I think I worded that one without making it sound like a meme.


----------



## Wargle

ffff

I feel so hated; no one ever mentions me D'=


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Whoops!

Wargle is an awesome, classy lady.


----------



## Tailsy

Just representing my lurking JJHF brothas, who I know are totally going to read this and not respond. ;3 I love you guys, mhmmm! Even more than I hate cake! Which makes perfect sense.

I love the #tcod guys too! Especially daikonpan. And Espeon. And Ewan. And Bachuru and Zhorken and Vixie and Nyuu and Verne and Walker and and and and...


----------



## Zuu

and me?


----------



## Tailsy

Nah, I hate your guts.


----------



## Zero Moment

What about me?


----------



## mewtini

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> What about me?


I SHALL TAKE THIS REQUEST O CRAZY SEEKER ;3

>Legendaryseeker99

You...blurt out the first things that you think of. The fact that you use phrases such as "hai" and "baibai" turns me off a lot, honestly. I'm a grammar and spelling freak :/

However, ignoring the initial turn offs I actually don't mind you at all, and wouldn't mind talking to you! So, to put it shortly, there are a few turn offs I get from you, but I certainly don't dislike you.

AAAAAH NOW I FORGOT MARKKU :c

>Markku

I first met you after you posted in my Forum Help thread. 

My first impression of you was pretty good. 

I've come to respect you as well. Though, you might not choose to take this full force since I respect *almost* everyone here. We've become really good friends, though we don't have real conversations any more and we've drifted off.

derp this should be my last. I think. Um.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Hm... I'm starting to think that my general response to everyone isn't enough. Let's see how many people I can think of things to say about.

SpikeAlraune: I preferred the name Alraune actually, but whatever! You make _amazing_ sprites and art in general and I'm pretty sure you're just great at everything you do. You're also a really friendly person and, for me, definitely the person to approach if I need a mod though I hardly know any of the others

Arylett Dawnsborough: well, I don't know you greatly well, but I _have_ talked to you a bit... You do great art and seem very friendly, and I wish I could think of more to say.

Big Red Cherry Bomb: I really only know you from reffing some ASB battles, but you seem pretty good. And your battles tend to be fun to ref.

Boss: while I wish to avoid saying anything that could be regarded as provocative, I have a very strong feeling there is some connection between you and Conrad.

Butterfree: the Scary Admin. Except that you aren't scary. Like me you tend to come off cold but are friendly underneath, and I do appreciate your help with my HTML issues.

Conrad: while I wish to avoid saying anything that could be regarded as provocative, I have a very strong feeling there is some connection between you and boss.

Crazy Linoone: is crazy. But friendly. And you always make interesting arenas. Speaking of which, here's to hoping our battle gets reffed soon.

Dave Strider: I reffed a couple of your battles, and I only realized when I read Homestuck that I had always been spelling your name wrong. I was like "Dave Strider that's like that guy Dave Stryder isn't it and _wait he's named after it and I've been spelling it wrong_" Why didn't you tell meeeeeee D:

DJ P0N-3: you seem fun, at least if your battles / arenas are any indication. And yeah, I'm working on your reffing, as soon as I'm done with this and Kratos v Mawile.

Espeon: I don't know you very well, but I will say this again: you _forgot_ you were a _mod_? How? If I had that kind of power I'd always be looking for ways to use it.

Indikitty: well, you already know how I feel about you. You annoyed me at first, then you slowly grew on me, and now you're almost like the little sister I never had. Plus it's always fun to complain about the anime with you. *hug*

Karkat Vantas: maaaan, you really didn't like me at first. Still, we've moved past that! You're pretty friendly, if a bit abrupt.

Kratos Aurion: you... scare me just a little, actually. I think it's that time you ended up all grumpy at me, even though you said it wasn't my fault; I hope it passes soon.

Melodic Harmony: we were far friendlier a while back, but now we've kind of lost touch. :(

Meowth: the Foxhog. You're friendly and often fun to talk to, but your randomness can be somewhat grating at times. I know you're not likely to change, though, so I guess I'll just have to make do. *Shrug*

Negrek: you're honestly more of a 'scary authority figure' than Butterfree is, for some reason. I do admire your tireless dedication to keeping ASB running, though.

RunsWithScizor: I don't really have to tell you how I feel about you, now do I?

Zora of Termina: I don't know you all that well, but I do know that your drunk battles are hilarious to ref. Plus you're a funny pretend drunk.




Man, looking through the users list reminded me just how many people I don't know. And it kind of makes me sad how many people I _know_ but can think of nothing to say about.


----------



## Spoon

Arylett, I've always enjoyed our  conversations together, which are farther inbetween than I'd like. Like what a few others have said, it'd do you a lot of good to look at the bright side of things more often. Regardless of that, you're pretty darn awesome and I'm glad I've gotten the chance to know you.

 Cirrus, I really wish I knew you better. You seem like such an interesting and kind person. 

 Crazy Linoone, I've really enjoyed reading your comic. Also, back when OS was alive, you really contributed to its positive atmosphere and continue to postively contribute to the forum.

 Dannichu, you're deserving of every bit of praise you've gotten in this thread. 

 Hiikaru, you're refreshingly upbeat and helpful; it's a always joy to read your posts. 

 Kinova, you're so thoughtful! You wouldn't believe how happy your birthday card made me or anyone else who's been fortunate enough to recieve one from you.


----------



## Dannichu

Phantom is fantastic, and we definitely need to chat more. You also have excellent taste in TV, are fabulously nerdy in the best possible way, and run the _best_ mafia games :D

And Spoon is amazing. I wish you'd be more active, because I don't see you around anywhere near as often as I should. I'll love you forever for making OS in the first place, which really brought all the arty people on the forum together (a community within a community if you will) and I've still got a load of OS-y group pictures on my wall at uni :D And on top of your club-making skills, you're such a sweet, lovely person :3

And I don't think I've mentioned so far my utter love of Hyde/Pathos/Pentimento/Shai/whatever you're going by this week :p I'm so sorry I've been so terrible with communications recently, I really miss our wonderfully geeky, horrendously long PMs. I plan on watching Glee properly over the summer, so I can discuss it with you :D

Edit: I just noticed this:



Meowth said:


> Guys mods aren't scary
> 
> But Dannichu is _terrifying _srsly


Ahahahaha, Mike I love you and your fantastic sense of humour _so much_ <3


----------



## Conrad

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Boss: while I wish to avoid saying anything that could be regarded as provocative, I have a very strong feeling there is some connection between you and Conrad.
> 
> Conrad: while I wish to avoid saying anything that could be regarded as provocative, I have a very strong feeling there is some connection between you and boss.


Yeah, yeah, you and Indigo both, but you do know we were both members of TCoD before, right? You guys really don't have to beat around the bush, you know. "Some connection" is frustratingly vague, which means that even if I wanted to clear things up, I couldn't.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

I hadn't known that, actually. And I wasn't more specific because that's just how vague that feeling was. I apologize.


----------



## Conrad

Squornshellous Beta said:


> I hadn't known that, actually. And I wasn't more specific because that's just how vague that feeling was. I apologize.


Oh, no, it's cool. It's just that if you wanted clarification on something, it would be hard for me to help with a description that vague, and I thought you might've been watering down your thoughts out of fear of offending me (which, really, you don't have to worry about - I can take bluntness).

Anyway, my only connection with boss is that I've been his friend for a long time.


----------



## Phantom

I know not a lot of people know me here, some might know of me, but some not really at all besides the fact that I like Doctor Who. (which is getting a bit old, I might change my specs when I get a spare moment) But I thank everyone who has been so open and nice. It means a lot that I can say what I feel and feel like I am actually being heard somewhere, and not just typing into the void. It means a lot. 

Sometimes I just wish I'd met a lot of you in real life, sadly reality had other plans. It's nice to know I can go somewhere and feel like I have friends there. The world is a harsh place. I feel like TCoD makes it feel a little warmer.


----------



## Harlequin

*Tailsy <3*


----------



## Music Dragon

Conrad draws pictures like a boss.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Wargle said:


> ffff
> 
> I feel so hated; no one ever mentions me D'=


Yeah really. C'mon, Wargle, let's start a club!


----------



## RK-9

RK-9:

greatest guy ever no seriously no one is better etc etc etc

I mean what


----------



## boss

Squornshellous Beta said:


> Boss: while I wish to avoid saying anything that could be regarded as provocative, I have a very strong feeling there is some connection between you and Conrad.


ding ding ding you're a winner! we're friends. connection established

and provocative..? like a come on? *blush i am so embarrassed*


----------



## Tailsy

Harlequin said:


> *Tailsy <3*


oh hay bby
i think i wanna marry you

lol j/k but you CAN be my gay beard


----------



## Harlequin

i'm k with that AS LONG AS YOU KEEP YOURSELF VAJAZZLED


----------



## Tailsy

I'll vajazzle my fun place into the shape of a cock so that you feel more at home.


----------



## Harlequin

... that. that's perfect

*tear*

ty ;;


----------



## shy ♡

Dannichu said:


> And I don't think I've mentioned so far my utter love of Hyde/Pathos/Pentimento/Shai/whatever you're going by this week :p I'm so sorry I've been so terrible with communications recently, I really miss our wonderfully geeky, horrendously long PMs. I plan on watching Glee properly over the summer, so I can discuss it with you :D


<3 :D ilu too. (Still Pathos, though I'm thinking of changing it again.)


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

just popping into say that I love VPLJ for assorted reasons but most of all that he's agreed to teach me portuguese :D


----------



## Pwnemon

Chief Zackrai said:


> Yeah really. C'mon, Wargle, let's start a club!


I've dropped from active hatred down to mediocrity.

THIS MUST BE CORRECTED


----------



## Chief Zackrai

It saddens me to randomly find users that have been banned after like, five really offensive/vulgar posts. It seems like these people have contests to see who can get banned the quickest, just for kicks, and it really disappoints me. We are real people with emotions, and these people use us for their entertainment, and that is just so wrong it hardly even makes sense. I wish they would stop coming here.


----------



## mewtini

Chief Zackrai said:


> It saddens me to randomly find users that have been banned after like, five really offensive/vulgar posts. It seems like these people have contests to see who can get banned the quickest, just for kicks, and it really disappoints me. We are real people with emotions, and these people use us for their entertainment, and that is just so wrong it hardly even makes sense. I wish they would stop coming here.


This is a little irrelevant...TOTALLY TRUE, but it doesn't seem to belong here...?

>Butterchuru

I...honestly don't know you very well, but you're certainly not a scary mod figure at all. You come off serious, but underneath you seem friendly and jokey. My opinion of you is pretty good :3


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Indigo said:


> This is a little irrelevant...TOTALLY TRUE, but it doesn't seem to belong here...?


I have to disagree with you there, Indigo. I chose to post it here because it is my opinion on the... less savory users we get here on unfortunate occasions.


----------



## mewtini

Chief Zackrai said:


> I have to disagree with you there, Indigo. I chose to post it here because it is my opinion on the... less savory users we get here on unfortunate occasions.


Ah, I see.

Sorry D:


----------



## Pwnemon

Chief Zackrai said:


> It saddens me to randomly find users that have been banned after like, five really offensive/vulgar posts. It seems like these people have contests to see who can get banned the quickest, just for kicks, and it really disappoints me. We are real people with emotions, and these people use us for their entertainment, and that is just so wrong it hardly even makes sense. I wish they would stop coming here.


It's almost sad that you feel offended by bad trolls. The correct reaction is to go "lol he dumb." They're not screwing with your emotions, they're just messing around.


----------



## mewtini

Uh, what? The best reaction would be to ignore it, as hard as it is.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Pwnemon said:


> It's almost sad that you feel offended by bad trolls.


How? Are you saying it's not wrong to join a forum, and then be extremely vulgar and offensive to the resident users? The way I see it, people who troll like that are offensive. Perhaps not to absolutely everyone on the forum at once, but their targets (whether this be the general masses or a single person) are likely to be hurt themselves. I know I find it utterly repulsive when I see a post that has nothing to do with the thread, but is instead a throng of profane language. It downgrades the quality of the site, in my honest opinion. (not that I think this site is bad, I absolutely love it, but I wish that people would stop just doing things like that)

Honestly, it's pretty sad that you're _not_ offended by these kinds of things, Pwnemon.



> The correct reaction is to go "lol he dumb." They're not screwing with your emotions, they're just messing around.


I hardly think that is the correct reaction, either. Trolling can be funny, if done correctly and not offensively, which, and if you don't think this I certainly am worried, random spewing of profane or inappropriate language is quite certainly not funny in the slightest. They would just be "messing around" if what they had said were humorous or clever (all the while being rude and cruel, in some instances), which is not was I was touching upon. I was referring to past users like mewthree, and some others, whom can brag that the majority of their posts were five to seven word strings of foul-mouthedness. You can't seriously look at those posts and laugh. Even if it is at how incoherently ignorant some people can be. It's just not thinkable! And if you do, Pwnemon, well then I must say I don't care for your sense of humor, because obviously it is twisted and frightening. 

Seeing those posts sadden me because it shows what society is becoming, and I don't have any wishes to be a part of it. I am a simple person who joined a forum to socialize with people who share similar interests as me, not to look at what kind of foul and inappropriate thoughts some people are capable of. If I wanted that, I would play Call of Duty on Xbox Live, thank you very much.

Edit: And frankly, it infuriates me that you read what I said, and then basically say that people who are that vulgar are nothing to consider, as if what they do is appropriate! Well, I can tell you, it isn't. I'm not going to lie, I do do my fair share of swearing when I really ought not to, but at least I can hold it back when I have nothing productive to contribute. At least I don't try to offend others by posting such things publicly on the internet. (Which, by the way, lasts forever.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Funny or not, Zackrai, the fact of the matter is that you have to try not to let those things get to you. Yes it's stupid and offensive, and it is sad that some people seem to have nothing better to do with their time than be idiots, but if you let them get you riled up then you're encouraging them and they win. It's that simple. The world's not always a pretty place and you need to at least attempt to develop a thicker skin, or at least not let them ruin your fun. They're never here for long anyway.

Unrelated: I am not scary. >| uh I mean :D?


----------



## mewtini

Kratos Aurion said:


> Unrelated: I am not scary. >| uh I mean :D?


You are really scary.

You scare me, Kratos.

Really. 

I mean it.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Ill give my opinion on users that i know the best:

  Chief Zackrai: my first friend here a the forums and we started ASBing pretty much at the same time, and I think hes a good guy (although he makes his Baltoy explode too much)

  Indigo/Mewtini: At first I thought she was a bit impatient and annoying sometimes because she was so young but I discovered that she was a very nice girl and also quite mature for her age (I guess, I don't know whats the age/maturity ratio).

  Squornshellous Beta: A very sweet lady that participates in ASB more than anyone else and i think she should get a raise or something.

  I liek Squirtles: Nice lil' guy though he seems distant these days O: whats going on ILS?

  Arylett: Red.

  Negrek: Very serious (and sometimes intimidating) god she has all tha powarzz!

  So thats pretty much all ftm although im still new here.

  EDIT: Kratos I propose you switch your username to fluffyball and your avatar to a cottonee this way everybody will stop thinking you are scary.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Kratos used to scare me but now she just seems kind of... balanced? A lot of the other mods are wacky and moddishly crazy (which is great!) but Kratos is levelheaded but also entertaining to listen to. Like an alternate Butterfree, I guess.

@everyone who posted feeling ignored: I love all of you guys! You're great!


----------



## Pwnemon

Chief Zackrai said:


> How? Are you saying it's not wrong to join a forum, and then be extremely vulgar and offensive to the resident users? The way I see it, people who troll like that are offensive. Perhaps not to absolutely everyone on the forum at once, but their targets (whether this be the general masses or a single person) are likely to be hurt themselves. I know I find it utterly repulsive when I see a post that has nothing to do with the thread, but is instead a throng of profane language. It downgrades the quality of the site, in my honest opinion. (not that I think this site is bad, I absolutely love it, but I wish that people would stop just doing things like that)
> 
> Honestly, it's pretty sad that you're _not_ offended by these kinds of things, Pwnemon.
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly think that is the correct reaction, either. Trolling can be funny, if done correctly and not offensively, which, and if you don't think this I certainly am worried, random spewing of profane or inappropriate language is quite certainly not funny in the slightest. They would just be "messing around" if what they had said were humorous or clever (all the while being rude and cruel, in some instances), which is not was I was touching upon. I was referring to past users like mewthree, and some others, whom can brag that the majority of their posts were five to seven word strings of foul-mouthedness. You can't seriously look at those posts and laugh. Even if it is at how incoherently ignorant some people can be. It's just not thinkable! And if you do, Pwnemon, well then I must say I don't care for your sense of humor, because obviously it is twisted and frightening.
> 
> Seeing those posts sadden me because it shows what society is becoming, and I don't have any wishes to be a part of it. I am a simple person who joined a forum to socialize with people who share similar interests as me, not to look at what kind of foul and inappropriate thoughts some people are capable of. If I wanted that, I would play Call of Duty on Xbox Live, thank you very much.
> 
> Edit: And frankly, it infuriates me that you read what I said, and then basically say that people who are that vulgar are nothing to consider, as if what they do is appropriate! Well, I can tell you, it isn't. I'm not going to lie, I do do my fair share of swearing when I really ought not to, but at least I can hold it back when I have nothing productive to contribute. At least I don't try to offend others by posting such things publicly on the internet. (Which, by the way, lasts forever.)


Obviously, sir, you have made the mistake of thinking they care.

Internet trolls, (at least, the type you're talking about,) don't actually do what they do to be offensive. They just find it funny, and/or are dumb. For example, the user mewthree, who posted in the "Rank-up thread" the post "pussy cock fuk bitch hor." All internet trolls are like that, just at varying levels of blatancy. When you can observe it from a non-personal level, it's actually hard not to laugh.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Pwnemon said:


> it's actually hard not to laugh.


  Im sorry but I agree with Chief that they are pathetically unfunny even if nobody is targeted.


----------



## Dannichu

asdzhfzrfrg I _adore_ Kratos to teeny little pieces, s/he's definitely one of my absolute favourite people on here, and it makes me sad we don't seem to talk much anymore.


----------



## Aletheia

Pwnemon said:


> All internet trolls are like that, just at varying levels of blatancy. When you can observe it from a non-personal level, it's actually hard not to laugh.


I'll probably regret saying this, but I... kind of agree.
...
HEY GUIZE WHAT DO YOU THINK OF ME?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Honestly, you're nothing else but Some Guy to me, sorry... But i hop well get to know each other better though!

  Next ASB battle ill battle you, k?


----------



## ultraviolet

Chief Zackrai said:


> How? Are you saying it's not wrong to join a forum, and then be extremely vulgar and offensive to the resident users? The way I see it, people who troll like that are offensive. Perhaps not to absolutely everyone on the forum at once, but their targets (whether this be the general masses or a single person) are likely to be hurt themselves. I know I find it utterly repulsive when I see a post that has nothing to do with the thread, but is instead a throng of profane language. It downgrades the quality of the site, in my honest opinion. (not that I think this site is bad, I absolutely love it, but I wish that people would stop just doing things like that)
> 
> Honestly, it's pretty sad that you're _not_ offended by these kinds of things, Pwnemon.


they're trolls; they _want_ you to be offended. getting upset about what they do is exactly the reaction they're looking for. If you take a step back and consider that they're just some dumb kids on the internet looking for a laugh, then it's much easier to see how silly it is. getting offended by something they do isn't going to make them stop doing it; if they've know they've gotten to you they're just going to _keep _doing it. In any case, how does the random profanity _offend_ you? not only are they just words, they're not even directed at anyone in particular. I don't ever, ever get offended by them because I know they're not attacking _me_ or, if they are, they're not doing it for any reason in particular. they only want a reaction out of you; if you ignore them then they're powerless against you, aren't they?

How does it downgrade the quality of the forums? just about every forum on the internet deals with trolls, and the fact that we usually ban them within them posting just a few times shows that we're pretty good at dealing with them, really.

This is open to anyone: has anyone here actually gotten _upset_ by any of the trolls here? I can understand being upset if they say something inappropriate in a CC thread, but majority of them just spam profanity. I can't even think of any who've done a good job trolling; they just seem to register, post something stupid and get banned. 



> Even if it is at how incoherently ignorant some people can be. It's just not thinkable! And if you do, Pwnemon, well then I must say I don't care for your sense of humor, because obviously it is twisted and frightening.


... really? it's just a string of incoherent words, when you think about it. I'm not for random swearing, but I hardly think some kid on the internet typing a few swear words and pressing 'reply' is neither a testament to the forum's quality nor something that anyone would brag about. they don't _do _it to gang up on you and make you feel particularly bad and I doubt if they do they're going to brag to their friends about how many posts they were able to make before they got banned. it's just an immature joke, and if people laugh at it, I really don't get how this is 'twisted and frightening'. 

tl;dr: welcome to the internet? o.o


----------



## mewtini

SomeGuy said:


> ...
> HEY GUIZE WHAT DO YOU THINK OF ME?


Hmph.

>SomeGuy

Ooh, you annoyed me a lot at first. Especially when you treated me like a baby over #tcod. I still have a little of a grudge against you, but my opinion of you isn't nearly as low as it was to start out with.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Squornshellous Beta: A very sweet lady that participates in ASB more than anyone else and i think she should get a raise or something.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> EDIT: Kratos I propose you switch your username to fluffyball and your avatar to a cottonee this way everybody will stop thinking you are scary.


I fully support both of these ideas.


----------



## Espeon

Kratos Aurion said:


> Unrelated: I am not scary. >| uh I mean :D?


Whatcha talkin' about? You're the most terrifying thing about these forums! D:!

I jest, I jest. You're pretty awesome. (It's your fault I even got in to a position of power on these forums anyway and I have a lot to thank you for). Plus despite seeming to have some social aversions you're still really nice to talk to, when a conversation gets going. Haha.

(You do make yourself out to be like some easter bunny of speech though -- dropping the occasional post and then scarpering before anyone knew you were there.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai

ultraviolet said:


> they're trolls; they _want_ you to be offended. getting upset about what they do is exactly the reaction they're looking for. If you take a step back and consider that they're just some dumb kids on the internet looking for a laugh, then it's much easier to see how silly it is. getting offended by something they do isn't going to make them stop doing it; if they've know they've gotten to you they're just going to _keep _doing it.


I know, I know, it only encourages them, but I can' help it sometimes. It's just, the frequency with which I encounter such things (both IRL and on the internet)... it's aggravating.



> In any case, how does the random profanity _offend_ you? not only are they just words, they're not even directed at anyone in particular. I don't ever, ever get offended by them because I know they're not attacking _me_ or, if they are, they're not doing it for any reason in particular. they only want a reaction out of you; if you ignore them then they're powerless against you, aren't they?


It offends me mostly because people have the audacity to think what they're doing is funny. It's not necessarily the words themselves (which can sometimes be quite offensive), but rather the purpose behind them. I don't take it on a personal level, but I do get upset that people even think of doing it. This being said, I really have no problem with trolls, given that they're not explicitly rude, annoying, or obscene.



> How does it downgrade the quality of the forums? just about every forum on the internet deals with trolls, and the fact that we usually ban them within them posting just a few times shows that we're pretty good at dealing with them, really.


By that I meant it might make the forums look... less attractive to possible new users. I know, they can just look at the person and say "Oh, well, this person was banned for the things that they posted, I'll just not be like that" But there are some people that would see a post like that and never some here again. And maybe that's not the kind of person we necessarily want, but. 





> ... really? it's just a string of incoherent words, when you think about it. I'm not for random swearing, but I hardly think some kid on the internet typing a few swear words and pressing 'reply' is neither a testament to the forum's quality nor something that anyone would brag about. they don't _do _it to gang up on you and make you feel particularly bad and I doubt if they do they're going to brag to their friends about how many posts they were able to make before they got banned. it's just an immature joke, and if people laugh at it, I really don't get how this is 'twisted and frightening'.


I couldn't find it to be more inappropriate. I'm sorry if you disagree with me, but that's just how I am. I wasn't trying to imply that those posts _are_ a testament to the forum's quality, but think about it: if you wanted to join this club, but you get to their meeting place and its covered with graffiti and other such things. Wouldn't you at least be a little deterred? 

And yeah, some of the things I said don't really make sense, like the bragging bit, but I mostly said that because I get at a loss of words sometimes when I'm writing something like that, and I tend to say strange things.


----------



## Phantom

I can see where Zackrai is going with this. A large amount trolling does make a site look bad, but our mods here do a pretty good job keeping them at bay. They practice on Turbo in their spare time. XD. But the best thing is to ignore them, sadly I am guilty of feeding trolls sometimes, it's hard not to, but it's is best to leave them alone and report them and let the mods get to them.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Peoplez I forgot.

Lord of the Fireflies- I don't know you well, but you accepted my first challenge! That means something, right?

Squornshellous Beta- She taught me about the Safari Zone, and is some sort of opposite to me. That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Aletheia

Good trolling is funny because of the trollee's reaction.
Bad trolling is funny because of the idiocy of the troll.


----------



## mewtini

SomeGuy said:


> Good trolling is funny because of the trollee's reaction.
> Bad trolling is funny because of the idiocy of the troll.


>|

*what*


----------



## Aletheia

That's how it's supposed to work. If you will,



			
				Wikipedia lol said:
			
		

> someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response


Except getting a genuinely funny response is extremely rare :|


----------



## boss

SomeGuy said:


> Good trolling is funny because of the trollee's reaction.
> Bad trolling is funny because of the idiocy of the troll.


exactly thank you!

anyway i think someguy is a pretty cool dude


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

would be highly interested to hear your opinions of me~


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Lorem Ipsum said:


> would be highly interested to hear your opinions of me~


TOTALLY GAY FOR YOU, BRO

opinions on me are really cool, i'm ok with them


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Lorem Ipsum said:


> would be highly interested to hear your opinions of me~


You're a very cultured sort of person, from what I've seen. All 'Latin poems about abstract cuneiforms' and whatnot. It's pretty cool. Although I have always wanted to know what that is in your avatar.


----------



## Dannichu

Blastoise said:


> Although I have always wanted to know what that is in your avatar.


Me too! I always see it as a nose, although looking at it properly now, it doesn't really look much like one. Also, you seem really nice and get many bonus points for being from the Westcountry, but you _do_ sort of have Conservative cooties.


----------



## Mai

... Could someone tell me what they think about me? 

About other people:

Silver Panic is very awesome and funny and I consider us good friends. 

Indigo is also awesome. I'm terrible at descriptions, I know. :/

Cloudsong is great and I hope he'll be able to come back soon, especially permanently!

Kay Faraday is nice, cheerful and an awesome artist. We probably should talk more but I wouldn't be sure what to talk about, sadly.

Lili is cool and also introduced me to... this show,  which I'm still not sure what to think of. I keep watching it, though! Anyway, she's awesome.

Mawile is pretty cool and seems really nice, but I kind of feel stupid when I talk to them occasionally. I'd like to get to know them, though! It's just... I don't know, it just kind of feels like they hate me or something sometimes.

I've started talking with Glace a little while ago and they've been really nice and fun. I like them! Also they make these huge posts in Sanctic which are really impressive. Filler is not bad at all! I can barely make a reasonable paragraph. :/

Anyway, even if I didn't say anything, I probably like you. You guys are all awesome, and TCoD is actually the highlight of my day pretty often.

 ... Everyone can go tell me how much they hate me now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mai! You're pretty great, honestly. You''re very energetic, and you don't live up to your namesake at all. :D


----------



## Silver

I HAVE DECIDED TO DO MY DESCRIPTIONS NAO (even though they'll be so terrible and these are off the top of my head):

RespectTheBlade: I could go on and on and on and ooooon about you, but if I did that, I would take up everyone's time ;3

Aquatic: You are pretty awesome. You are smart and pretty funny at times. Especially when you had the bacon wine x3

Arylett: Oh yes, you are awesome. FFX power go! I also love you Messenger creation and you seem very kind and fun to be around. Be happier!

Mai: What, no, I don't hate you :c You are nice and awesome and and my Homestuck buddy :)

Glace: Aah, evil Chiyo! You are one of my good buddies and are generally crazy (like me) and have a good laugh with me.

Cloudsong: Ohmagosh Cloudy I misses you :c I remember you introduced me to the faces 'xD' and 'x3' and all those other ones when I came back here! You. Are. Awesome.

Sonic Rainboom/MysticMoon: You are really nice and fun and you got me always saying 'Hai' and 'Bai' now! That's something to accomplish!

Meowth: I have been talking to you for a while and find you fun and the most silly 19 year old ever, but that's a good thing! :3

Wargle: I wouldn't forget youuuuu. We've been in some RP's together and I remember talking about Splices' Revolution, oh dear that was odd. x3

Lili: Haven't talked to you a lot but you seem really fun to talk to :)

Markku: You. Are. Amazing. And that is all to say on the subject, you share lots of the same interests with me and always wind up worrying me to death xD

Mawile: You figure out tons of things without people telling you...like a ninja. xD But you are one of my Homestuck buddies too and generally are fun to talk with :D

Indigo/Muutini: We've become so close! :o For some reason I *used* to think you were a little annoying but I'm so wrong now :3 You are very fun to talk to :D

...I know I'm missing someone. I know it...tell me if you want my opinion on you, kay? And I know these discriptions are so terrible T-T


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Karkat Vantas said:


> TOTALLY GAY FOR YOU, BRO
> 
> opinions on me are really cool, i'm ok with them


_*WHY DO YOU ALL HATE ME*_


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Blastoise said:


> @everyone who posted feeling ignored: I love all of you guys! You're great!


you're also pretty abrasive but then you can't make a good chair without sandpaper


----------



## mewtini

Silver Panic said:


> Indigo/Muutini: We've become so close! :o For some reason I *used* to think you were a little annoying but I'm so wrong now :3 You are very fun to talk to :D


HOW DARE YOU CALL ME "MUUTINI" I AM INDIGO OR *MEW*TINI OKAY

:3 what you thought I was annoying D:


----------



## Aletheia

Karkat Vantas said:


> _*WHY DO YOU ALL HATE ME*_


WE LOVE YOU KARKAT

Well, I don't really know you, but apparently you play bass which is prooty cool.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

SomeGuy said:


> WE LOVE YOU KARKAT
> 
> Well, I don't really know you, but apparently you play bass which is prooty cool.


Yeah, I do play bass actually!

I am not amazing at it but I think I'm ok


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Karkat Vantas said:


> Yeah, I do play bass actually!
> 
> I am not amazing at it but I think I'm ok


Whoa bro, I'm so jelly right here. I've been meaning to learn.

But initially there's the problem of me not having a bass...


----------



## Superbird

Hmm...

Indigo: I like you a lot. I truthfully admire your maturity even at how young you are. And I still apologize for being overly blunt and aggressive whenever I talk to you. My bad.

Chief Zackrai: My homie. Seriously, Zackrinian, you're one of my best friends here at the Cave. You have a nice knack at designing teams that I wish I could inherit, and you're very friendly!

(RespectThe)Blade: Also a homie, although I really don't talk to you as much. I really like you, and it'd be cool if we could hang out more.

Glace: Third homie on the list. Though you don't seem to make sense sometimes, you are definitely also very intelligent. You're a really fun person, and I do like hanging out with you. so to speak.


----------



## Zuu

Lorem Ipsum said:


> would be highly interested to hear your opinions of me~


A+


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Dannichu said:


> Me too! I always see it as a nose, although looking at it properly now, it doesn't really look much like one. Also, you seem really nice and get many bonus points for being from the Westcountry, but you _do_ sort of have Conservative cooties.


Perhaps not for much longer. I'm dithering over perhaps ditching conservatism and turning to become an Orange Book LibDem... and yes, this nose thing - it was originally intended to be a nose but I really haven't changed my avatar in like... two or three years, so I should really swap o.O

And thank you <3 Karkat I love you and I promise that I'm doing all I can to get Acanthite moving again. Blastoise, Latin poetry is my life and my love <3 and yes, Dannichu, we appear to be Westcountry pirates :D


----------



## mewtini

Superbird said:


> Indigo: I like you a lot. I truthfully admire your maturity even at how young you are. And I still apologize for being overly blunt and aggressive whenever I talk to you. My bad.


Thank you :3 

Hey, it's okay!


----------



## boss

Karkat Vantas said:


> _*WHY DO YOU ALL HATE ME*_


you already know how i feel! i'm not keen on mushy stuff though, shit's embarrassing


----------



## Tarvos

There are trolls here? Wow.


----------



## MentheLapin

I think I might jump on the 'interested in what people think about me' bandwagon


----------



## Tailsy

I won't tell you if you ask!!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

surskitty whom I think is actually Tailsy but they did a weird swap is pretty fly. Although this Scottish nationalism is highly unsettling!


----------



## Tailsy

Why is it unsettling that I don't like having my country lorded over by a government it didn't, and never will vote for?


----------



## octobr

WHY DOES EVERYONE LIKE SHOE MORE THAN THEY LIKE VERNE :C


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

surskitty said:


> Why is it unsettling that I don't like having my country lorded over by a government it didn't, and never will vote for?


Because I believe the union is incredibly beneficial to all nations in it, and that Scotland and the rest of the UK would lose something culturally if they left.

Oh, and I adore your tumblr btw


----------



## Tailsy

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Because I believe the union is incredibly beneficial to all nations in it, and that Scotland and the rest of the UK would lose something culturally if they left.
> 
> Oh, and I adore your tumblr btw


I entirely disagree, and I don't give a shit about the rest of the UK's culture loss.

And my Tumblr makes me wet. 8D


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I think I've saved about 75% of the images there. Especially the fluffy puppies one. Which made me physically squeal with adorableness.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Lorem Ipsum said:


> just popping into say that I love VPLJ for assorted reasons but most of all that he's agreed to teach me portuguese :D


;o I AM ANSWERING YOUR POST RIGHT NOW BTB sorry I've been hella busy these past couple of days, stupidly enough with actual portuguese homework.

People I like: Ruby, Dannichu, Lorem, Harle, Verne, Tarvos, Pathos anddd I am 100% sure I'm forgetting people because I'm very lame and I'm doing like a fifty things at once so SORRY IN ADVANCE LOVELY PEOPLE <3


----------



## shy ♡

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> People I like: Ruby, Dannichu, Lorem, Harle, Verne, Tarvos, Pathos anddd I am 100% sure I'm forgetting people because I'm very lame and I'm doing like a fifty things at once so SORRY IN ADVANCE LOVELY PEOPLE <3


:D <3 ilu.


----------



## Wargle

SomeGuy said:


> WE LOVE YOU KARKAT


No I love Karkat my Lover more <3 Because we share the last name Vantas now =P


----------



## Mai

Wargle said:


> No I love Karkat my Lover more <3 Because we share the last name Vantas now =P


I married you two myself, being the GM and all~ :D

Ice Cream Mafia was so much fun.


----------



## hyphen

I'd like to know what people think of me.
*is intimidated by some of the people here*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Don't know you much but you're pretty nice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Mai:* Seems pretty sweet, and amusing. Has a bit of quirkiness I can't explain, but that I do certainly like, and appears to have a great sense of humour.

*Wargle:* You're fun to shout at, and have weird fake married couples arguments with about you being a giant turkey drag queen. :>


----------



## Wargle

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> *Mai:* Seems pretty sweet, and amusing. Has a bit of quirkiness I can't explain, but that I do certainly like, and appears to have a great sense of humour.
> 
> *Wargle:* You're fun to shout at, and have weird fake married couples arguments with about you being a giant turkey drag queen. :>


Ily2.

Not to mention your hornyface-dogness.


----------



## mewtini

HEY I'M BACK AGAIN o.o; *shot*

>Pwnemon

I haven't talked to you at all, true. From what I've seen of you, you seem overall friendly, if not slightly prone to blurting things out.


----------



## Pwnemon

I WAS MENTIONED!


----------



## Superbird

Pwnemon: Ah, been a while since I last seen you. You've taken a great fall in activity recently, at least to my eyes. I remember when you joined, your political views were so different from everyone else. All I can say is...get more active, man. You're pretty awsome.


----------



## Pwnemon

Superbird said:


> Pwnemon: Ah, been a while since I last seen you. You've taken a great fall in activity recently, at least to my eyes. I remember when you joined, your political views were so different from everyone else. All I can say is...get more active, man. You're pretty awsome.


That great fall in activity can be attributed to my parents taking away all video games until school is out because I missed a couple homework assignments. I'll try and be more active this summer, though!


----------



## Exo-Raikou

You know, after all these years on tCoD, I wonder what people think of me...


----------



## Stormecho

*Exo*: A talented RPer who I respect and really need to RP with more. It's sad that my fluctuating activity estranges me from so many awesome people. :/


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Exo is pretty cool. He should get out more, though, he spends all of his time RPing.

And Stormecho is like a flower that only blooms at random intervals. Awesome when it's there but you never know when it won't be.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Exo Raikou:* A good RPer who's been around since like, forever ago. You RP some pretty smart and frustrating villains, and jerky characters and are quite prolific with this. Sadly, though, in spite of my respect of your RPing skills, I don't know much of your actually personality behind the characters.

*Stormecho:* 'Eeeyy, it's the Almighty Question Mark! A lot of what Blastoise says applies here. I do wish you had a bit more activity so that we could talk more! About awesome RPing stuff. You have some good jerky characters too, like Exo Raikou. Good at the prideful type. Outside of that, you seem very nice and nerdy, but I mean nerdy in a completely good and awesome way.


----------



## Stormecho

*Arylett:* What haven't I already said about you? You create awesome RPs and awesome characters and I've known you for years. I am glad that you think I am nerdy in a good way because you are just as nerdy, and good at making those shifty characters that aren't good or evil. Gotta love those~

*Blastoise:* That was very poetic and accurate. I wish I could bloom more often - maybe I will at some point. Thank you! I've sort of known you for a while, and you're a pretty cool guy - alas, I don't know you as well as I want to. :/ Let's get together and hang out at some point, aye?


----------

